# Dieseljimmy Gears abuse log



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to get jerked and tan.
I want to put in AG because I want to talk about compulsive masturbating, eye fucking middle aged housewives that you would honestly consider fucking because of the gross excess of testosterone, manscaping my delicate butthole , maybe the occassional cawk pic...etc. Im going to be using significant doses. Im going to blasting and cruising. Im going to be abusing gears. 

I got my stuff together for cycle starting June 1st
1-14 1000-1500 mg omnidren from PSL
1-14 700 mg mast prop from olympus
1-14 250 deca from olympus
1-4 7 mg mtr from AY
5-9 igf ramp from 50 mcg to 100mcg daily from GW
10-14 inject tne/dbol dose undetermined (dont have)
15-18 700-1000 mg test prop (dont have)
15-18 tren ace 350 or maybe back to mtr (dont have)
15-19 tbol 75 mg a day. (dont have)
19/20  back to 250 cyp 250 deca a week. for 10 weeks


No growth.(unless some falls in lap)
2 week clen bursts from AY throughout. 
ghrp on hand for appetite  from GW
.5 adex a day ( from Ay) Masteron may knock the need down to .5eod.


so here's the thing there is a show in Illinois around this time every year. I have not tried a show yet,  but think I would like to say I did once in my life. I'm 33 so I figure this is the time to do it. So this is the beginning of getting my towards the look i need.  It's not to bulk or cut. It's to grow predictably and not turn into a water buffalo. Come week 20 I want to be 80 percent as I'm going to be week 52. I just want to show up competitive... I'm competing against my self.   I'm going to do this log for a year, so get fucking comfy. 

my temperature right now
6,2 247 after a fat shit and a morning LHJO the photos reflect this condition. I have been as high as 290 but it was a fat fucking 290. we will just say I was power lifting
I have properly cycled from 24- 31. the last two years it has been more of a blast and cruise.   I have kept the doses under 2 grams combined.  I will probably break that personal rule this time through. 
currently cruising on 250 test and 250 deca

I feel like I have only recently figured out how to train with continued intensity.  I have always been consistent about going in. and getting the work done, but I have been guilty of mailing in workouts. I think I'm in the right mind space to focus properly. Also an occasional prip helps. 
I also have a pretty good consumption pattern. but I do love food and have a hard time rejecting brisket, taco bell and cinnabons. 
realistically I want to get to 255-260 at about 10 percent in 20 weeks.  do a soft cruse where I maintain that status for 8-10 weeks and then wack it for another 20 weeks and stay at 255-260 while getting to the 6-7 percent. 
The truth is for the last 2 years I have been doing everything about 75% right. training, eating, rest, gears... I have been doing them admirably but not outstandingly. I want to step it up a little and get diced up


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

SUPPLEMENTS
I dont take a bunch of shit, but what I do take I take all the time. 

orange triad( multivit with joint support) 3 twice a day
baby aspirin 1 twice a day
liv. 52 or whatever its called now 2 twice a day
fish oil 3 twice a day

I drink 2 scoops strawberry syntha 6  with 1 percent milk every morning and before I go to bed.  about 500 cals each. Its the most delightful protein drink there is. 
PWO I drink a ON hydrowhey chocolate. 1 scoop only so I dont kill my meal following

preworkout drink... what ever is on sale. I prefer white flood, but im not hooked on it.  The shit seems to kill my appetite so I don't use it all the time. sometimes a redbull. sometimes a coffee. sometimes a prip.

I dont drink much but I get stoned often.  I like a rip or two before leg day.  but generally my smoking is left for an hour before bed when the kids go to sleep.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

where are the bean bag pics


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

TRAINING

Im not genetically gifted. Im not genetically fucked 

I have noticed that FST7 style of training seems to work the best for me.  I have really focused on contraction and stretching recently and I have noticed a difference. I figure It works for my cawk so why not my muscles. 

I have also noticed the drugs commonly associated with lowering SHBG seem to be the most effective. 

Im not certain how to put this into legit science. It just my observations.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> where are the bean bag pics



Unfortunately my camera cant focus on such a small object.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 22, 2013)

lol....247 with clear abs is pretty gifted


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Will be following this Log.. 

Looks like some high dosages he's running. Can't wait to see the aftermath


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

YESTERDAY...
I parked it on a stair master behind this lady on a treadmill.  we all know this lady. she is there often. I know her enough to smile and wave. maybe said hello several times, when the gym is empty. she is not abundantly attractive. but relative to most of the other members shes pretty alright. and she does have a great ass. Its a little too big but my god I want to fuck it. so I looked at her ass shake for 15 minutes and I got a soft wood. I wear bikini briefs and light weight Adidas pants, so my chubby was pretty evident.  I have a feeling she knew I was staring at her... she gets off the machine goes to get the spray and on the way back... She looked at my cawk. I saw it. it was one of those fast avert your eyes thing.  this was enough material for my shower LHJO last evening.


----------



## HFO3 (May 22, 2013)

cool, subbed in brother! I


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

You get turned on by big female ass? eewwwww


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

I really like my female ass just one size to big for their frame.  male ass different sorry.


----------



## _LG_ (May 22, 2013)

Might I suggest more gears?


----------



## charley (May 22, 2013)

**************  'a little eye candy for you Jimmy'  *******************


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Might I suggest more gears?



yes and I might consider it.  
Im not a super responder.
 and Im naturally a large man as evidenced by my monstrosity of a dick. ( its really just average for my size)


----------



## _LG_ (May 22, 2013)

You do specific ab work?


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

My gear doesn't work.

I just shoot cooked Coconut oil. THAT SHIT, makes me big


----------



## Swfl (May 22, 2013)

I'm in let's see where this goes.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> You do specific ab work?



yes the ab wheel and hanging raises after squats or dead lifts


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'm in let's see where this goes.



Hopefully not to a dead scalp.


----------



## malk (May 22, 2013)

good luck with your goals mate..


----------



## independent (May 22, 2013)

Subbed for average size cawk pics.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

I love how my gear abuse log is located one thread above the 35 year old with a heart problem because of excess gear use thread


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Subbed for average size cawk pics.



Im affraid if I show my cawk I will lose any interest that little wing has in me...


----------



## ctr10 (May 22, 2013)

Go for for it JD


----------



## the_predator (May 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im affraid if I show my cawk I will lose any interest that little wing has in me...


^Yes, but you will gain more interest from us


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

Taunting Saney... Awesome paperweights!


----------



## Saney (May 22, 2013)

Nice^^


----------



## independent (May 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Taunting Saney... Awesome paperweights!



Bunk and dirty. Should have bought ap from world pharma.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

malk said:


> good luck with your goats mate..



^^^ fixed.

Subbed, this will be epic. Stickied for posterity


----------



## IronAddict (May 22, 2013)

lol  Press on Jimmy, press on....

subbed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 22, 2013)

Typical day of eating while cruising(today)
7 am
2 scoop Syntha 6
1 cup steel cut oats
10am
 everything bagel/cream cheese/Virginia ham
12 noon
1 chx breast, 1 cup white rice, 1 avocado, 2 scoops tomatillo salsa
3 pm 
chiboni yogart 
15 gram protein bar
5 pm
train and hydro whey
630 pm
sirlon fajitas no tortilla
830
half tin cashews
1030 
2 scoop Syntha 6 

2 liter water through out.


----------



## azza1971 (May 22, 2013)

Fuck shit up Jimmy


----------



## withoutrulers (May 23, 2013)

Jimmy, you are gonna leave behind one swole ass corpse. Good luck finding a casket to fit in.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

So I figured I would dump a few pounds before I start. Little mind game with myself. I started AY's clen today at about 80 mcg, measured with oral syringe... This shit is stiff. Might I suggest over dosed. I'm having a hard time typing this. My fucking nuts and prostate are tingling. Serious. Think I'm going to have to go and play with myself. Office jerk FTW

second thought I wonder what my big tittied sales girl is doing...


----------



## cube789 (May 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Office jerk FTW


this is one of my favourite pass times.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

SFW

squats 
225x 12, 225x 16, 315x 12, 315x 10

front squat/sissy squat supersets
225x10/20, 135x16/20,135x 16/20

leg extensions 
160 to fail twice

calf raises sitting 6 plates to fail ~20x 4
machine calf press 200 x20  twice
 standing no weight flexors x100

ab roller 3 sets don't know how many reps
hangin raise 3 sets don't know how many reps(squeezed large an ball in between legs- try that sometime it's a blast)

felt a little tweak in my right knee.  On third set of squats.  Didn't really prevent me from going. But it prevented me from going nuts.


----------



## independent (May 23, 2013)

This log is an epic fail without cawk pics.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This log is an epic fail without cawk pics.



The backdrop of shredded abs, and a rolly fingers manscaping is needed first


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This log is an epic fail without cawk pics.



Speaking of cawks... Had your wife fucked yours off yet due to the cyp shot?


----------



## independent (May 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Speaking of cawks... Had your wife fucked yours off yet due to the cyp shot?



She did last night and just sent me some tit pics, maybe its kicking in.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

pics or gtfo


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 24, 2013)

I decided to my nick lache 98 degrees tribal tattoo covered up last night. Wanted to do it after squats cause it was on my upper back and I knew I wouldn't want much friction there for a week or two. Also wanted to do it before my upcoming cycle so I would have no down time... 

...GDI I'm going to have the pic of shrink the new one!


----------



## Iceman79 (May 24, 2013)

Subbed in for the ride my friend. Cant wait to see how this cycle goes. I am sure it will turn out awesome. Keep up the hard work my friend


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2013)

Hair back (like mine) = failure!!!


----------



## Swfl (May 25, 2013)

Your tramp stamp is a little high... We're you drunk when you got it?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> Hair back (like mine) = failure!!!



I ran a gram of primo with some test a few cycles back and since then I feel like the fly. Big thick hairs. 3x a week man groomer needed


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

Did arms yesterday... Back was a little sore and I don't want to fuck up the new tattoo.

i ran a bi monster set super followed by a tri superset 4 times

bi- alternate db curls 30x8, 40x8, 50x8, 60x8, 70x3, 60x3, 50x3, 40x4,30x6. (Last two sets didnt touch the 70s)
tri- weighted dips- 4 25 plates, 10 reps took one off, 10 reps another off, 8 reps took one off, 6 reps, couple body weight.(last two sets only went with three 25 plates.

then just a few set of cable curls and t bar press downs.

side note... AY's clen is fierce as fuck. Calf cramps with a morning LHJO.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

Today just went to the gym, did some abs, calfs and forearms, little cardio, and some flirting with a few women. One of them has to have the best ass ever. You can just see men stop when she walks by. I'm getting a chub just thinking about it. 

5days from d-day and I don't gots my amps yet.  Thankfully I have a few vials of test e to get me started...I'm also thinking about throwing a few weeks of dbol in front of tr MTR to get beefy fast. 

Just went and bought 20 pouNds of frozen tilapia... Bitch at the checkout thought I was having a party.


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2013)

This cycle is mother fucked

i love it


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

Got my amps. Plus a handful of extra amps as gifts. Fuck yeah PSL.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 25, 2013)

God, you have me drooling seeing those pics. I can't wait to get my shipment from PSL. I am ready to get this party started to. Lol



dieseljimmy said:


> Got my amps. Plus a handful of extra amps as gifts. Fuck yeah PSL.


----------



## independent (May 25, 2013)

I had those amps, blood work showed to be bunk. Should have went with wp fda gmp approved for human use only gear.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I had those amps, blood work showed to be bunk. Should have went with wp fda gmp approved for human use only gear.



Your going to freak out the iceman here...


----------



## Iceman79 (May 25, 2013)

I am not worried Jimmy. We will just have to prove moe wrong and show him it isn't bunk gear in 14 weeks when we both look like the Incredible Hulk and he is sitting back wondering what the hell just happened. Lol

Just picking with you Moe. Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

Don't let BigMoe's title throw you. He is in fact small and pale


----------



## Iceman79 (May 25, 2013)

I figured he was compensating for something. Lol

i need to change my name to big ice so i can compensate to.


----------



## independent (May 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Don't let BigMoe's title throw you. He is in fact small and pale



Actually small and tan.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2013)

I went to the zoo the other day with my daughter.  Which I would strongly recommend for you fathers of young kids. I took a day off I knew my wife couldn't go. Just me and my 3 year old. It was fucking awesome. There was no: leaving the house late, complaining about the smell, complaining about the food choices, constant look of being bored, stopping to sit...etc

i saw this zebra and my first thought was of bigmoe


----------



## Diesel618 (May 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I decided to my nick lache 98 degrees tribal tattoo covered up last night. Wanted to do it after squats cause it was on my upper back and I knew I wouldn't want much friction there for a week or two. Also wanted to do it before my upcoming cycle so I would have no down time...
> 
> ...GDI I'm going to have the pic of shrink the new one!



strong erectors. you must deadlift.


----------



## independent (May 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> i saw this zebra and my first thought was of bigmoe



I could only wish.


----------



## malk (May 26, 2013)

get some insulin in the stack bro....extra gainzzzzz


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

^^^ this gypo makes a good point


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 27, 2013)

Final 5 days before I start my planned cycle. I hate saying when I'm going to start a cycle cause then I stalk the calendar.  
I'm going to push the Masteron and mtr for a few weeks. I'm going to give myself a few weeks with some dbol and to get the test levels back up.  Maybe just two weeks. I'm going to start ramping up the test a little this week.

my knee was bugging me a little yesterday so I popped a few tramadols. And I had the clen rolling at 100 mcg. The combo was really weird... Then I couldn't sleep so I hit a few xannies. Now this morning I feel totally washed out.  I took yesterday day of and today may follow suit.

did try to pull one off last night, when I was kinda geeked out. It was one of those jack offs where you think about quiting several times. But somehow I reached deep down inside and came up with the dedication needed to finish the job. But it took so fucking long that my "cum shaft" felt like I damaged it and some cum got stuck mid cock. Then insult to injury... I go and take a piss and it comes out in two streams. One stream perfect in the toilet. The other all over the shower curtain.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

Just to keep this log spiced up after jimmys failed lhjo session the wife let me get in some backdoor action on her. The best part was she just let me pound the hell out of her ass. I was banging her ass porno style, had her bent over but i was standing on top working her doggie. I gave her some cialis earlier in the day, i think it just made it harder for her to cum because she had to get her vibrator out to finish the job.


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just to keep this log spiced up after jimmys failed lhjo session the wife let me get in some backdoor action on her. The best part was she just let me pound the hell out of her ass. I was banging her ass porno style, had her bent over but i was standing on top working her doggie. I gave her some cialis earlier in the day, i think it just made it harder for her to cum because she had to get her vibrator out to finish the job.



I'm jealous!  I can't get my wife to go that route for anything. I can get her to try gear or anything else  but not anal. I don't think she has an asshole lol I'll have to double check next time I'm down there.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

I heard steelgear gears turn you gay. Care to defend against this factual claim?


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

Steel gear is totally legit.  Nothing more to say.  Wish I had something witty to say but I got nothing...


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

I have noticed that gear makes women into trannys. But that's a good thing IMO


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'm jealous!  I can't get my wife to go that route for anything. I can get her to try gear or anything else  but not anal. I don't think she has an asshole lol I'll have to double check next time I'm down there.



Not even a finger in the pooper?


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

If I get within 4 inches, she blows the whistle and threatens to forfeit the game.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

Swfl said:


> If I get within 4 inches, she blows the whistle and threatens to forfeit the game.



Tell her she can stick her finger in you first, make it fair play.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

Swfl said:


> If I get within 4 inches, she blows the whistle and threatens to forfeit the game.



drug and rape her arse, spend the next week convincing her it was her idea and you were just trying to please her


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

Been there, I ain't scared of my rear end... She is just strait up NO.





bigmoe65 said:


> Tell her she can stick her finger in you first, make it fair play.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

its my mother in laws fault


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its my mother in laws fault



are u drunk? wth are u talkin about?

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

As long as jimmy stays out of this log it should turn out epic.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 27, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Steel gear is totally legit.  Nothing more to say.  Wish I had something witty to say but I got nothing...


I forgive you. Now snort the rest of the dbol off my cock.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Tell her she can stick her finger in you first, make it fair play.


Genius shit right here. 


bigmoe65 said:


> As long as jimmy stays out of this log it should turn out epic.


Oh...


----------



## Swfl (May 27, 2013)

As long as jimmy stays out of this log it should turn out epic.





dieseljimmy said:


> Oh...



akward...


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

Alright started my pre cycle primer.75 mg dbol and a shot of test e. ill stay on the dbol into the first couple weeks of the cycle. Bump the Masteron and mtr back a few weeks. Ill probably pop a few more test e shots and start the omnadrens on sat.

chest today
 decline 225x20, 315x16, 365x8, 225x20, 135 x15
incline db 100x16, 120x 12, 75 pause/rest set to failure+5,+3,+1
bodywieght dips super set with pull ups. 3x14
raise feet push ups superset with cable crosses x2 to fail

Skull crushers 115x10 for 3 sets. Last one 6 reps
cable tbar push downs 100x16. For 3 sets. Last set pause/rest+4,+1

Ab wheel/ roman chair superset x4

really good workout. Left the gym kinda buzzing. 25 mg of dbol powder was poured into my preworkshake. I have also been off the preworkout stuff for a few weeks. 

New girl working at the gym. Actually a old employee but shifted time slots.  Really great ass and must wear granny panties because the lines show through her tight pants. I don't care really care either way I just want to see her ass. Our over the top flirting isn't helping my desire to fuck her. I wonder what my wife would think of that. Maybe we just won't tell her...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

Ask her if she'll let you photo her terds


----------



## Iceman79 (May 28, 2013)

Or just her ass



theCaptn' said:


> Ask her if she'll let you photo her terds


----------



## The Prototype (May 28, 2013)

Great log. You guys are hilarious. Sub'd for this one. You're gonna be a beast by the end of this jimmy.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Or just her ass



With the turtle poking its head out of the shell?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

Hey you want to fuck me? I'm married is that cool? Great im really into women shitting you mind if I get a pic of your poop cutter in action? 
If I can make this work, I deserve some god damn free gear.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 28, 2013)

That conversation would be priceless. Make sure you get some one to video it so we can get a laugh at how she slaps the fuck out of you. 

Good luck though, I really want to see the end result.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

You shall be showered in gears!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

All this talk about poop cutters is going to instigate a visit to xvideos.com and a LHJO with this little ass screen.  Is it fucked up that almost auto pilot to the pregnant videos?


----------



## Iceman79 (May 28, 2013)

Keeping my answer as short as possible........
YES



dieseljimmy said:


> All this talk about poop cutters is going to instigate a visit to xvideos.com and a LHJO with this little ass screen.  Is it fucked up that almost auto pilot to the pregnant videos?


----------



## independent (May 28, 2013)

Lots of talk about all the omnas floating around are bunk, rumor is pars is counterfieting them.


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2013)

Its ok to fuck her for log purposes.................in fact ive heard there is a 90$ fine for not nailing that strange.........


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2013)

today is off... but I wanted to share one of my great loves. sports bras. LW inspired.


----------



## Swfl (May 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> today is off... but I wanted to share one of my great loves. sports bras. LW inspired.



Your wife is hot I'd hit that. When are you going out of town next?  I'll need to book a flight.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 29, 2013)

Very nice Jimmy, didnt know you had it like that. You must have a bunch of money to pull something like that.



dieseljimmy said:


> today is off... but I wanted to share one of my great loves. sports bras. LW inspired.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Your wife is hot I'd hit that. When are you going out of town next?  I'll need to book a flight.



unfortunately not my wife... my wife is hot but she is prude as fuck with the camera. maybe rightfully so knowing me. her sister on the other hand is a little more easy with the camera... not that I know from experience.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 29, 2013)

and I finally shrunk down my new tattoo photo. cover up of some late 90s tribal shit


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> and I finally shrunk down my new tattoo photo. cover up of some late 90s tribal shit



Im seeing a lot of shitty neck tats on young fellas . . and some chicks too. Way to label yourself like a low-life crim


----------



## IronAddict (May 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> today is off... but I wanted to share one of my great loves. sports bras. LW inspired.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 30, 2013)

Back day
Pull ups- body weight didnt count x2, body weight+45 pounds (about 290 total) for 12,10,9. Two more body weight sets to 14 and 12

Bd bent over rows- run the rack and back, really fast pace...60x12, 80x12, 100x12,120x12, 
(really fast on the way down),90 to fail(9), 60 to fail(7),30 to fail(10). Whole thing twice

fixed tbar neutral grip 3 plates for 12 x2. Really tried to contract hard. First 5 reps where really good squeeze, then just kinda pumped through 7 more. 

Hammer smith cable low rows 80 x8... Really patient sets. I knew my back wasnt pulling anymore.

Incline db curls 35 for 12 x2
cable curls with lat bar... Wide grip 60 for 16x2
preacher plate loaded one plate both arms for 16, then left arm for 8 x2. Really focusing on the top of the curl. Watching little viens coming through. I have been trying to get just a little more work on my left arm with any arm work.

Lower back machine 100 for 20x5

another good workout... Ate a lot throughout the today. Drank a lot of water, cooler was empty by 2pm. I love just finishing the cooler. If I can do it before 4, I know I ate enough. Was able to achieve a really mental satisfying pump.  75 mg of dbol. 25 mg dumped into two scoops white flood and two apples. I don't know if its mental but a piece of fruit with my preworkout drink seems to make a difference.

Made a new playlist on spotify and it hit the spot. If you cats like pandora, get spotify and pay the monthly fee. From a ex pandora fanboy spotify is really good.


----------



## Saney (May 30, 2013)

How's the MTR treating you?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 30, 2013)

Saney said:


> How's the MTR treating you?



I decided to push it back a few weeks... Figured I would give myself a few weeks of dbol first. Just to give me some beef to mess with.  I'm going to start the mtr in a few weeks.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

Shoulders

standing barbell military press- 135x12, 185x12, 225x 10(first 6 legit, last four had some body English) 225x12( first 6 legit, last 6 had some body English, last two had big body English 

barbell shrugs 225 for 12 twice(long squeeze at top) 315x 10 twice, preformed in a standard motion.

superset rope cable upright rows 80x12, bus drivers with 45x12- four sets

Lateral raises 25x 16 four sets

cable hammer strength military press 100x 16 two sets.

i go on the cable low rows station with dual pulleys(one for each hand) I put it on ten pounds and do like a reverse fly for my rear delts 10x20 for two sets.

15 min on a bike to creep on some alright ass. 

Another very effective workout. Had a hard time getting my shirt off cause my delts where really cramping up. Success


----------



## independent (May 31, 2013)

Im gonna get laid tonight for jimmy. Want me do anything special?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

Example of diet...today
7 am
2 scoop Syntha 6 with half a cup of oats in 1 percent milk
Bowl of crispix
9 am
everything bAgel chive cream cheese Virginia ham
Small tupper of cut Pineapple 
noon
2 broiled chx breast, half cup wild grain rice, cup+ green beans
2 pm
apple
Protein bar 15 gram
330 pm
left my cc at sushi place the other day. I went and picked it up... And got four pieces of alb tuna sashimi. Soy sauce
430 pm train
530 pm
1 scoop hydro whey in 1 percent milk
7 pm
4 smaller tilapia filets(probably 4 oz each)boiled Brox, little tartar sauce.
10 pm
Maybe two cups left over spaghetti and a big meatball.
11 pm 
2 scoops Syntha 6 in one percent milk

3 liters of water down before I was home at 530. After that unknown but at least another liter


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im gonna get laid tonight for jimmy. Want me do anything special?



Pearl necklace please. If its me and god knows its not. It would be a three pearl necklace. My loads are far from impressive. Seriously I bet I'm under 3 cc's. maybe the two a day LHJO for the last... Hmm TWENTY FUCKING years has something to do with it.


----------



## independent (May 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Pearl necklace please. If its me and god knows its not. It would be a three pearl necklace. My loads are far from impressive. Seriously I bet I'm under 3 cc's. maybe the two a day LHJO for the last... Hmm TWENTY FUCKING years has something to do with it.



I literally cant have sex for a week if i want to shoot a halfway decent load. We had sex 4 times over the weekend and by the 4th time almost nothing came out. Clomid helps with loads. Facials are better than pearl necklaces.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

Sub week of cycle completed 750 test e and 75 mg dbol a day.

tomorrow starts omnadrens. Going to run 1250mg/week for two weeks with 75 mg dbol. 

In three weeks I start with my original plan of
1000 mg omnadren
700 mg mast prop
250 mg deca
1 to 1.5 mg of mtr


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

^^^bad mother fucker


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^^bad mother fucker



Now hand me my wallet...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

lols. I think you could take samuel jackson. Jis sayin


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

Whos dbol are you running?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 1, 2013)

MLG leftovers. They are good.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

Whats the mg per ml on the mtr?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 1, 2013)

3 mg per ml. The sheer lack of mg is kinda scary


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> 3 mg per ml. The sheer lack of mg is kinda scary



That shit should be 100mg a ml.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

Should have done legs yesterday but my knee has been a little sore... So in pushin in back

first real day of cycle was yesterday. Cracked my first PSL omnadren. Very color very thick.  Super smooth. Zero pip. I guess with the ugls I don't complain about pip, but after feeling the difference, maybe I will start being a pussy about it.

chest day
 decline barbell 225x20, 315x16, 365x12, 365x12, 315x 10, 225x 18
incline dumbell pause rest sets 120x13+4+2, 90x16+3+1
Superset cable cross/push-ups  40x14/25, 30x18/25, 30x16/20
life fitness cable bench press machine. 5 count on the way down with 150 pounds x10,two sets.

French press with rope 70x10 two sets
incline skull crushers. 5 count on the way down with 95 on Ez curl two ssetae

Machine ab work. But I saw a young lady doing the hip abductor machine while I was doing my abs and I saw her panties. I lost count of what I was doing and I didn't want to move positions incase her panties exposed them selfs to me again... So I just did one really long maybe 120-150 rep set on the ab machine with the roller across your chest.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Glad to hear the PSL omnadren was as good as you thought. I am looking forward to seeing your progress. 

Hopefully I will get mine first part of this week. I am thinking about doing a log on my first cycle. Just a little camera shy since I look like skeletor from the Masters of the Universe. Lol

I guess we all had to start somewhere. Here is my starting pic


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2013)

Sneek peek at the panties. Thats calls for 2 rounds of lhjo.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

Done and done. 

I hate being that guy. But years of gym going has made me a very sharp creeper. but if you get a peak or even a close almost peak, you can't leave your position... You got to look at least one more time. It's really pretty embarrassing that I have that little self control...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 2, 2013)

in for a blood work


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Done and done.
> 
> I hate being that guy. But years of gym going has made me a very sharp creeper. but if you get a peak or even a close almost peak, you can't leave your position... You got to look at least one more time. It's really pretty embarrassing that I have that little self control...



Im right there with you. I have no control either, i was helping the wife bench press and this young cuties was doing good mornings right in front of us. The balance between staring at her ass and not getting caught took a little skill. Watching that g string go up her tight little ass was worth getting busted.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

pic of 8 days into 75 mg dbol.. and 750 test e.  started omnas but surely not a factor in this photo


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

and since the captn' showed his ass on his log I feel compelled to show mine. plus theres about 2% of my cawk showing... to bad Azza wont be able to LHJO to this... until next week


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

Youre in great shape now, cant imagine how big youre gonna get.

Also negged for not showing the cawk.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 3, 2013)

You almost got me there jimmy. Was about to say looking good after seeing just the first pic and not scrolling down. So glad i decided to scroll down first or my comments could have been taken very wrong.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre in great shape now, cant imagine how big youre gonna get.
> 
> Also negged for not showing the cawk.



Common man there's a sliver of cawk!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> You almost got me there jimmy. Was about to say looking good after seeing just the first pic and not scrolling down. So glad i decided to scroll down first or my comments could have been taken very wrong.



Aww ice... I thought you would love this pic.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Aww ice... I thought you would love this pic.



Come on man, You were supposed to keep that between us


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Common man there's a sliver of cawk!



Well if that is 2% showing and my math is right youre only 2" long.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 3, 2013)

Lookin good JD. And I knew you had a great ass!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Well if that is 2% showing and my math is right youre only 2" long.



Lmao! Nice arse jimmyhat!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck all these old hot guys with abs and full heads of hair...damn I suck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fuck all these old hot guys with abs and full heads of hair...damn I suck



Blushing 
oh and fuck you im 33 man. Why you got to add to my aging complex?  
And you get 700 percent more pussy then me so... Who sucks now knig


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 3, 2013)

one thing I have going for me is I can talk to women....my wifes mom hates me and has for years...she says im the most charming guy she has ever met in spite of that


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one thing I have going for me is I can talk to women....my wifes mom hates me and has for years...she says im the most charming guy she has ever met in spite of that



If I had only one thing going for me... How to charm and lay women would be it! I'm good. but your in a different league.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 3, 2013)

The only thing i have going for me is that I have my wife convinced that 10 seconds is a normal amount of time to have sex. If anyone tells her any differant I will kill them


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

Back day

deads double over hand standard form 225x10,315x10,405x10,465x6,315x10,225x15
pull ups-super wide, with straps- body weight (251) 12,17,14
vbar pull downs superset with dumbbell rows(wrist facing forward towards mirror) 180x12/75x12, 180x10/75x10
cable low rows dual pulley(independant dbar for each hand) 100x15, two sets. (Really deep pulls) 
cable pullovers 70x 25 two sets

barbell curls 115x14, 135x8
alternating db curls 40x12, 55x10
life fitness cable preacher curls 100x 10 two sets(flexed hard, focus on peak)

10 min stair master, 10 min stationary bike... Moved to flirt with some chick with silly panty lines. 

Another PSL omnadren amp(saney how am I doin') down. Again zero pip. 125 mcg AY clen has me shaking all morning and 75 mg of mlg dbol split into 3 doses taken today. 

Pretty good feel in the gym. Little fucking crowded. Haven't done deads in 2 months. Felt a little unsmooth, not bad. Dbol lower back pumps were a factor today and caused me to wait a little longer inbetween sets.  Ate like a fat pregnant lady today. I probably put down 6k+ in calories today. Never felt full. Drank 4 liters of water before I came home for the evening.  I had a cookie at work that turned into half a dozen before I could tell myself to shut it down.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 3, 2013)

Consumption 

7 am 
2 scoop muscle milk in 1 percent milk, half a cup of steel cut oats, 8 oz raspberry greek yogart.
3 scrambled eggs(fucking hate eggs)
9 am 
Everything bagel/ cream chz/Virginia ham
chiboni flips yogart
11 am 
Half pound gd beef, quarter pound red potatoes, 4 oz mushrooms, 4 oz green beans in basil, garlic and EVOO.
1 pm
15 gram protein bar
pear
6oz 2% cottage chz
6 small Choc chip cookies
3 pm
Half pound gd beef, quarter pound red potatoes, 4 oz mushrooms, 4 oz green beans in basil, garlic and EVOO.
430 train
545 1 scoop hydro whey in 1 percent milk
7
two chx breast stuffed with ham and Swiss( not breaded or fried) pound califlower
9 
cashews half tin
11
2 scoops muscle milk in 1 percent milk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

LeGs

all leg press

(Per side) 1 plate x25, 2 plate x25, 3 plate x25, 4 plate x20, 5 plate x16, 6 plate x14, 7 plate x13, 8 plate x11, 9 plate x10, 10 plate x8... Going up the reps and weights were planned... The way down was more intense.  Went to failure and did not allow full recovery, 8 plates x14, 6 plates x12, 4 plates x 18,2 plates x24. 

My knee felt fine but I figured the recent tweek of it would dictate a little reservation. I left my legs alone after the leg presses

did some body weight calf raises. Did the oblique twisty machine for 6 sets x 25 reps pers side. Very moderate weight. Really torqueing and contracting hard.

i have been sleeping poorly the last several days. It maybe due to the late consumption of a preworkout drink... Anyways this workout today suffer from it.  My sets were good but I was spent after about a half an hour. Considering I was spent I got a good midsection workout today. 

JFC the prop in the omnadrens are kicking a little already. I woke up at maybe 3 am. With a sick boner. One of those that you know your going to have to deal with before to can sleep again.  So a little xvideo of a amateur cream pie video and I was back asleep. I know everyone saids test is test. But fuck that I definitely know test prop. It has a stronger sexual effect on me then the other tests. I don't recognize the difference in any other test. But I'm certain I know test prop.

i was driving today and this guy cuts me off in my car. And almost hits me in the process. I lay on the horn and he throws his hands up. Not in the I'm sorry kind of way but kinda in that deal with it sort of way. So at the next light I pulled up next to him and told him that he was the worst driver I have ever seen and he should take his head out of his ass and watch the fucking road. As soon as I said it I felt horrible. He cut me off, almost hit me but didnt. I should have honked and left it alone. I don't know why I needed to be a prick about it. Im thinking this guy is someone's father or son. Anyways as pussy as this sounds it kinda fucked with me all day.


----------



## independent (Jun 4, 2013)

I like that prop feeling, i experienced it with my little tren run i did. Its the first time i ran a short ester and you just feel it kick after a few hours.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

I always pin before bed. I'll usually have a boner in the AM even off test E


----------



## Swfl (Jun 5, 2013)

DJ you sure have a soft side. I was expecting you to get out of the car pick up your gun and start blasting holes in his. Lol.  It's ok your a pussy we all have to be something


----------



## SFW (Jun 5, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I like that prop feeling, i experienced it with my little tren run i did. Its the first time i ran a short ester and you just feel it kick after a few hours.



You gotta try suspension. Amazing preworkout gear. Plus the conversion to DHT is so rapid, its almost like youre abusing masteron with it. The only downside is.... if its non micronized it will leave you crippled.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm... I've got some TNE which could do the trick


----------



## Watson (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn JD got the whole JCVD look happening... nice pics bro, reps for cawk expose........


----------



## cube789 (Jun 5, 2013)

im super jelly of jimmy's hair given the amount of abuse he puts it through


----------



## cube789 (Jun 5, 2013)

^fag


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 5, 2013)

This log has taken an unexpected turn from workout progress to hair talk, man grooming, and cawk pics.............

And I like it. No Homo! 
(Not that there is anything wrong with that. .)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 5, 2013)

cube789 said:


> im super jelly of jimmy's hair given the amount of abuse he puts it through


 Im a early adaptor and an explorer. my first ten cycles were all different. I hardly relied on any particular aas. and each new cycle was taken with the mentality of what I can try that I haven't yet.  that being said I found out fairly early that winny, proviron, drol and tren affected my hair line. and since I found that out I don't touch any of those other then an occasional moderate tren dose.  Ironically masteron and primo dose not seem to bother my hair.  I believe test does bother my hair but not to a large extent.  I do use a nioxin shampoo


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> i was driving today and this guy cuts me off in my car. And almost hits me in the process. I lay on the horn and he throws his hands up. Not in the I'm sorry kind of way but kinda in that deal with it sort of way. So at the next light I pulled up next to him and told him that he was the worst driver I have ever seen and he should take his head out of his ass and watch the fucking road. As soon as I said it I felt horrible. He cut me off, almost hit me but didnt. I should have honked and left it alone. I don't know why I needed to be a prick about it. Im thinking this guy is someone's father or son. Anyways as pussy as this sounds it kinda fucked with me all day.



Props for being reasonable, more people should stop and think about their actions and the consequences it could bring. Reps are owed to you my good man, as soon as I can reload.

Those 3 am hard ons are great aren't they? Besides the pesky sleep interruption, they let you know the plumbing is working overtime.

It's just too bad your wife no longer has that newlywed sex drive, it really sucks when you still have it but the wife doesn't want to be awaken by a poke in the butt at 3 am.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 5, 2013)

Swfl said:


> DJ you sure have a soft side. I was expecting you to get out of the car pick up your gun and start blasting holes in his. Lol.  It's ok your a pussy we all have to be something


IDK man the whole car rage thing doesn't fit my generally gentle demeanor.  I just get upset when people risk my life with their negligent driving. My good friend in early adult life had a sports car fetish and he drove those things hard.  he killed a mother and a 4 year old driving recklessly. ever since that I drive like a granny and I have zero tolerance for any fucking around in a car. Speed a factor in fatal crash, inquest is told - Chicago Tribune


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 5, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Props for being reasonable, more people should stop and think about their actions and the consequences it could bring. Reps are owed to you my good man, as soon as I can reload.
> 
> Those 3 am hard ons are great aren't they? Besides the pesky sleep interruption, they let you know the plumbing is working overtime.
> 
> It's just too bad your wife no longer has that newlywed sex drive, it really sucks when you still have it but the wife doesn't want to be awaken by a poke in the butt at 3 am.


 Im as horny as it gets pretty much all the time. but the test ramp up stage, is hard to handle sometimes. I almost don't like it. at times.  The real problem is all this weight lifting has made my callouses turn into stones. Its really hard to jerk it and not be constantly reminded that a mans hand(albeit your own) is stroking your cawk.  but Im certain I will find a way to look past it again today...


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im as horny as it gets pretty much all the time. but the test ramp up stage, is hard to handle sometimes. I almost don't like it. at times.  The real problem is all this weight lifting has made my callouses turn into stones. Its really hard to jerk it and not be constantly reminded that a mans hand(albeit your own) is stroking your cawk.  but Im certain I will find a way to look past it again today...



Lefthanded upside down, close your eyes and try to imagine someone else strokin'. And lots and lots of lube.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im as horny as it gets pretty much all the time. but the test ramp up stage, is hard to handle sometimes. I almost don't like it. at times.  The real problem is all this weight lifting has made my callouses turn into stones. Its really hard to jerk it and not be constantly reminded that a mans hand(albeit your own) is stroking your cawk.  but Im certain I will find a way to look past it again today...



Get good set of lifting gloves calluses will go away quick

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im a early adaptor and an explorer. my first ten cycles were all different. I hardly relied on any particular aas. and each new cycle was taken with the mentality of what I can try that I haven't yet.  that being said I found out fairly early that winny, proviron, drol and tren affected my hair line. and since I found that out I don't touch any of those other then an occasional moderate tren dose.  Ironically masteron and primo dose not seem to bother my hair.  I believe test does bother my hair but not to a large extent.  *I do use a nioxin shampoo*



You can tell. It looks like a show horses mane the way it flows.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 5, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Lefthanded upside down, close your eyes and try to imagine someone else strokin'. And lots and lots of lube.



Yeah, being married for 11 years i have learned how to switch hands and gain a stroke.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 5, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Yeah, being married for 11 years i have learned how to switch hands and gain a stroke.



The trials and tribulations of a married man.


----------



## Watson (Jun 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im as horny as it gets pretty much all the time. but the test ramp up stage, is hard to handle sometimes. I almost don't like it. at times.  The real problem is all this weight lifting has made my callouses turn into stones. Its really hard to jerk it and not be constantly *reminded that a mans hand*(albeit your own) is stroking your cawk.  but Im certain I will find a way to look past it again today...



yeah i remember when i was a boy scout............

jk lolz


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 5, 2013)

we have to get Jimmy some workout gloves


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2013)

JimmyDeen is looking super man... fuck! Awesome shit bro

And how's that MTR working for ya? Hope yours is gtg man!


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets just say I would sleep with DJ


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 5, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Lets just say I would sleep with DJ



Where have you been? Putting my money on getting kicked out of the house...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2013)

Look good Jimmy! Keep up the hard work.  Those amps and d bol are a kick ass mix!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Saney said:


> JimmyDeen is looking super man... fuck! Awesome shit bro
> 
> And how's that MTR working for ya? Hope yours is gtg man!


thanks... I have not started the MTR yet. I will shortly and I will let you know! everything I have gotten from AY so far has been pretty excellent.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

I have ass raped my fridge this week. it must be the Rapeadrolmax... this bitch was packed on sunday. I literally could not get any thing else in it. this morning I go to make some food and its empty. I have been eating like your supposed to... I have a good feeling about this cycle, and I have a bad feeling Im going to be going to the store biweekly for now on.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 6, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Get good set of lifting gloves calluses will go away quick
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.




I ripped all my callouses off lifting with gloves..like in one day
it hurt like fuck


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^might have to get used to your callouses DJ^^^


----------



## Swfl (Jun 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I ripped all my callouses off lifting with gloves..like in one day
> it hurt like fuck



What the hl kind of gloves did you get? They must have had 40g sand paper inside


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Where have you been? Putting my money on getting kicked out of the house...





I saved my Boss from an ass kicking at a bar in Vegas and was fired for fighting even though he started the rumble with a bunch of guys. 
New job has me working 90+ hour weeks. Havent had a day off since the start. Not even enough time to post my cawk pics to facebook :-(


----------



## SheriV (Jun 6, 2013)

Swfl said:


> What the hl kind of gloves did you get? They must have had 40g sand paper inside




I don't remember the brand and theyre old enough that I doubt I could read it anyway, 
theyre suede and synthetic..normal deals..hot pink and black, they're still soft like butter


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't remember the brand and theyre old enough that I doubt I could read it anyway,
> theyre suede and synthetic..normal deals..hot pink and black, they're still soft like butter



I was going to say gloves are for pussies... But now that I know they come in pink... I'm interested


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

Shoulders

Smith press seated military press. (Dead weight is 25 # per the sticker) 115x 20, 165x20, 205x15, 255x12, 255x11, 205x14(fail), 205x 11(fail), 115x 12

lateral raises.15x20, 25x20, 35x16, 45x12, 55x10, 55x10 but last three had some body English, 35x10,25x10

Rope cable upright rows(really high and held/superset with bus driver. 80x12/45x15, 90x10/ 45x13, 100x12/45x 12, 70x12/45x8 drop set 25x10, 50x15/25x15

arm pump done in inbetween sets 6 sets alternating db curls, 6 sets cable French press.

hanging leg raise 6 sets 20 reps. last set came short. Squeezed an ab ball in between my ankles.

20 min aggressive walk with my dog while drinking my shake.

Pretty good workout. Felt good. No one at the gym today. No hot ass distractions other then the girl that works there.  This angry old ugly mother fucker was yelling at the girl that works there because he wanted to cancel his membership but you need to give a 30 day notice. The guy was upset about the 30 day period and was yelling fairly beligerantly at the 19 year old. I saw it happening and I went up to the arguement and asked the girl if she was ok. This old guy saw me and just walked away. Pretty funny really. I can't wait to see him again.


----------



## independent (Jun 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Smith press seated military press. (Dead weight is 25 # per the sticker) 115x 20, 165x20, 205x15, 255x12, 255x11, 205x14(fail), 205x 11(fail), 115x 12
> 
> ...



Was the old guy yelling tommygunz by chance?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Was the old guy yelling tommygunz by chance?



And was the 19 yr old girl Saney?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Was the old guy yelling tommygunz by chance?





theCaptn' said:


> And was the 19 yr old girl Saney?



Lmao


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Anabolic recap

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai

Two weeks in the book... Muscle memory and the dbol has me back to 60-70 percent of my past size... I'm getting all the comments from coworkers and friends. I'm getting a little stress on a few stretch marks. My shirts are starting to creep up a little and the thighs in my jeans are under tension. 
I really hope I can keep up this eating. Not totally clean, but definitely calorically dense, lots of cals and no major violations. It's amazing how much better afternoon workouts feel when your 3k cals and 2+ liters of water in before you enter the gym. I'm sure 75 mg of dbol helps as well.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

What's your total caloric intake for the entire day?..... 5,000?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

Tesla said:


> What's your total caloric intake for the entire day?..... 5,000?



I shot for 4500. I figured it once last week and it was 4370.  once this week and it was 4640.  a grand in protein shakes really helps. I have always relied on shakes to get me over 4000. even with aas 4000 no shakes is difficult for me.   Im going to try to stay over 4500 for the next couple weeks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Start of third pics. 247 to 255 in two weeks. Had a really good week in the gym and consuming.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2013)

Are u the only one that works out in that gym? 

Anyway, looking solid bro...........GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Chest this morning 

incline barbell press- 225x12,315x10,365x6(with help on the last)315x8,225x20
incline db press- 120x 16,120x13, 90(pause rest set) x 14,+6,+3,+2(with help)
bodyweight dips x20,x16,x15
cable flyes 30x20( switched angles at 10) 2 sets
 raised foot push-ups-x 25,x 15
life fitness bench vertical BP- 100x15- focus on the negative.

15 power walk with dog while drinking shake.

i really like working out at 630 in the am. Shake and one meal in and go.  I can get out the door before anyone bothers me with their bullshit. I like getting to the gym with nothing on my mind. Seems to produce much better workouts. Sat morning I have a few bros that I know will spot me so I prefer doing chest on Saturday morning if at all possible.

i really want to handle 405 on the decline for a good 8-10 set and 365 on the incline for a good 8-10 set by the end of this cycle. I know that the weight is irrelevant to my appearance, but why pull punches, I like stoking my ego a little. I almost never flat bench cause it seems to aggravate my left shoulder(rotator) and when I do it's typically db with very moderate weight.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Are u the only one that works out in that gym?
> 
> Anyway, looking solid bro...........GEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GEARS!!!

I go pretty early on sat... Most people enjoy a lazy weekend. Not me I wake and roll. I have never been the sleep in type. I don't drink coffee and wake up like I'm three lines in...

there are three hot milfs that workout together on say morning. I flirt with them, but it has no bearing on me going so early


----------



## Tesla (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> there are three hot milfs that workout together on say morning. I flirt with them, but it has no bearing on me going so early



Yeah right....You got Milf Huntin' on the brain every Sat. Morn.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe one of them will need some extra attention... Idk.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Maybe one of them will need some extra attention... Idk.



A friend of mine who goes to the gym always flirt with the pretty girls. His pick up line is hey sweetie I sure would like to have a 1 hour meaningful relationship with you... you should try this.

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> A friend of mine who goes to the gym always flirt with the pretty girls. His pick up line is hey sweetie I sure would like to have a 1 hour meaningful relationship with you... you should try this.
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



As long as my wife doesn't find out!


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Is jimmy gonna get laid this weeknend?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is jimmy gonna get laid this weeknend?


I don't know but I sure wish he would quit filling my inbox with all his cheesy pick up lines.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is jimmy gonna get laid this weeknend?



Magic 8 ball saids "outlook no so good"


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Magic 8 ball saids "outlook no so good"



I hope your wife is ugly because if shes hot thats cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

The kids went to the grandparents and i got a surprise bj and got laid. Has been a very very good day so far. Very unexpected. All the married guys here know what I am talking about.


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> The kids went to the grandparents and i got a surprise bj and got laid. Has been a very very good day so far. Very unexpected. All the married guys here know what I am talking about.



Oh yea. I got a bj this morning too. Gave her a facial also.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Oh yea. I got a bj this morning too. Gave her a facial also.


Mine swallowed. She is on a high protein diet to.


----------



## independent (Jun 8, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Mine swallowed. She is on a high protein diet to.



Damn you, mine wont do that. Yet.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Damn you, mine wont do that. Yet.


If you don't first succeed, try and try again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you wash you hdbds?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

^^^ speaks in DRSE code


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Oh yea. I got a bj this morning too. Gave her a facial also.





Iceman79 said:


> Mine swallowed. She is on a high protein diet to.



Fuck both of you motherfuckers.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not going to apologize. It is a rarity in married life to have this happen. 
Unfortunately it wasnt my wife. J/K


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Fuck both of you motherfuckers.



So the fact I got a blumpkin must really sting, hey?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

earlier I banged tonya for like 1/2 hour...she was taking fuking forever...so I gave up...fuck her...hrs later she whined she was sleepy...so I bent her over the couch before I allowed her to sleep


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> earlier I banged tonya for like 1/2 hour...she was taking fuking forever...so I gave up...fuck her...hrs later she whined she was sleepy...so I bent her over the couch before I allowed her to sleep



Poor guy had to fuck his wife for half an hour... Fuck you too...nigger.(that was the spirit of saney, I would hardly use that word, I prefer "Canadians")


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So the fact I got a blumpkin must really sting, hey?



Off the the terd challenge in hopes of pic,gif or video proof.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Jun 8, 2013)

"Its too much like cardio after 10 min."


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

MRS.KOS said:


> "Its too much like cardio after 10 min."


 Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong... You may have just changed my life.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

IM pretty sure she was making fun of me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 8, 2013)

I take back what I said then...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2013)

who cares what the dwarf says


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Poor guy had to fuck his wife for half an hour... Fuck you too...nigger.(that was the spirit of saney, I would hardly use that word, I prefer "Canadians")



Lol i use Dutchmen

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Poor guy had to fuck his wife for half an hour... Fuck you too...nigger.(that was the spirit of saney, I would hardly use that word, I prefer "Canadians")



Down this way, calling someone a 'cuban' is code for calling them a 'cunt'. Azza would be known as 'Fidel Castro'


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

Dbol bump.
first week 50 mg a day-25 two times a day
 second week 75 mg a day-25 three times a day
third week- Started yesterday at 100 mg a day. 50 mg twice a day.Went to the gym every thing was fine then. 45 min after the second dose I had a brutal headache.  Now I was also off the cooler and I was out with my wife and kid shopping.  I sat down. Popped a Xanax and flooded myself with a liter of water and a big bottle of Gatorade. It helped tremendously.  I am thinking the headache was related to water consumption, or lack of it. Either way I'm staying at 75 mg for the remaining portion of my dbol run


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

I would think 75mgs of dbol is more than enough. If it makes you feel any better i pissed of the wife last night and didnt get laid, shes still mad this am.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 9, 2013)

^^^ I'm sure Jimbo will LHJO when he reads this!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would think 75mgs of dbol is more than enough. If it makes you feel any better i pissed of the wife last night and didnt get laid, shes still mad this am.


Damn that sucks Moe. My wife got frisky again last night with me. It is almost like she is getting some of my side effects of my cycle. She never wants to have sex twice a day and definitely throwing a bj in for good measure. 

I don't know what is up with her but I don't care. I like it


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Damn that sucks Moe. My wife got frisky again last night with me. It is almost like she is getting some of my side effects of my cycle. She never wants to have sex twice a day and definitely throwing a bj in for good measure.
> 
> I don't know what is up with her but I don't care. I like it



she just doesn't want to tell you she fucked your brother two years ago and her conscience is getting to her. that or she's having nasty thoughts about someone else.. or maybe you just look fucking amazing and there isn't a dry seat in the house...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would think 75mgs of dbol is more than enough. If it makes you feel any better i pissed of the wife last night and didnt get laid, shes still mad this am.



Unfortnately it does. Sorry to take pleasure in your misery.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> she just doesn't want to tell you she fucked your brother two years ago and her conscience is getting to her. that or she's having nasty thoughts about someone else.. or maybe you just look fucking amazing and there isn't a dry seat in the house...


Hey, if I am getting simpify fuck because of her fucking my brother then i am ok with that. As long as it keeps up with the bj's to.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would think 75mgs of dbol is more than enough. If it makes you feel any better i pissed of the wife last night and didnt get laid, shes still mad this am.



Pussy


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Hey, if I am getting simpify fuck because of her fucking my brother then i am ok with that. As long as it keeps up with the bj's to.


 soon she'll be whoring on the corner but hey at least your getting BJ's and probably Anal at that point too!!! woohoo!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> soon she'll be whoring on the corner but hey at least your getting BJ's and probably Anal at that point too!!! woohoo!


Sounds like a win win for me. More money coming into the household and her trying to make herself feel better by doing anything i want to do in the bedroom.

Where is the downside?


----------



## Swfl (Jun 9, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Sounds like a win win for me. More money coming into the household and her trying to make herself feel better by doing anything i want to do in the bedroom.
> 
> Where is the downside?


I can't think of one...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 10, 2013)

Gears!!!!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jimmy, clear your damn inbox.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

Back 

SFW today. God damn

back
underhand bent over barbell rows-225x14, 275x14, 315x9(minor body English last two) 315x 10(body moderate body English last four), 225x 14, 135x 20
pullups- w/hanging 45=300 pounds x10,x10,x8,x6 dump the plate and did six more, one bodyweight set x8
db rows- 75x 15 each arm 3 sets. Really slow and deliberate reps for the first 8,7,7 then pump out remaining
close grip v bar cable pull downs- 260x12,220x12,220x12 final set 4 drop set 260 to 5, 200 to 5, 140x 5, 80x 5. 
Rear delt
Cable rear delt crosses- 30x14,30x16,30x12
cable rope high pulls-60x12,60x12
(Abs done inbetween sets)
hanging ab raise 5 sets
oblique twisty machine 3 sets unknown weight

Really good feel today. I knew it was going to be a good one like 4 hours before I even went to the gym. I really have been making an effort to pack food into my face. I'm eating way before I'm hungry, on the clock... It's making a difference hours later!

Im noticing significant growth in my lats and thighs. I'm looking vascular throughout my chest and shoulders.  Up 9 pounds in a little over two weeks and the test isn't kickin yet, haven't started the mtr or masteron. Again I feel really fucking good about this cycle.


----------



## independent (Jun 10, 2013)

I sense a meltdown once the mtr starts flowing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I sense a meltdown once the mtr starts flowing.



Prophesy


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 10, 2013)

I disagree, Jimmy won't meltdown, he LHJO several times a day instead


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I sense a meltdown once the mtr starts flowing.



Dude... You got to stop me! Throw me a "watch it cockhole" or something. I honestly feel kinda bad about the saney thing. I feel like I had his attention and I could have tried to infuse a little calm at several different times.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

he melts all the time this is not eve an isolated melt for the month...he should have been banned for outing personal info long time ago


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 10, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I disagree, Jimmy won't meltdown, he LHJO several times a day instead



I do have that going for me! I did see a dude getting road head the other day.Lucky fuck! I mentioned it to my wife... She saw right through where I was going with the story and basically laughed at me. I had a raging nrb today when driving and I thought about her laughing at me... FML.  If I haven't melted yet, I don't think I'm gonna!

But at least ill be jerked and tan... And uncomfortably handsome


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he melts all the time this is not eve an isolated melt for the month...he should have been banned for outing personal info long time ago



^^ pretty much. I should have reigned him in, but end of the day only a banning would have brought this issue to head. He was originally prohibited from the DRSE because of shit like this!


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I do have that going for me! I did see a dude getting road head the other day.Lucky fuck! I mentioned it to my wife... She saw right through where I was going with the story and basically laughed at me. I had a raging nrb today when driving and I thought about her laughing at me... FML.  If I haven't melted yet, I don't think I'm gonna!
> 
> But at least ill be jerked and tan... And uncomfortably handsome



"It could be love, if she swallows without getting it on the seat"


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2013)

the drug abuse in this thread makes my stomach turn..


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 11, 2013)

drug abuse makes life worth looking at.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2013)

^^feeds polar bears with condensed milk when high on cocaine


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^has read my A.M. cocaine log


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^i was that polar bear


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^may have burn marks from heated  rounds of battle-shits


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 11, 2013)

^^^has scratch marks on his back


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2013)

<<< has a legit LHJO issue


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> <<< has a legit LHJO issue



Time to RHJO, DJ. Learn to become ambidextrous, sit on your left hand grasshopper.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

Pump day. Not pump my wife or any other women for that matter 

just a break from the norm. I try to get a full body upper body pump. Get the skin itchy and admire myself in the mirrors...
The pace of this workout is intense, the weight is not even a real factor, form is perfect. Took a prip before I went in again just to break it up.
giant set x2
arnold press 75x 16
push up x50
pull up bw x16
cable rope French press 70x14
cable wife grip curls 70 x14

Giant set x2
bus drivers single arm front raises 35x12
dips bw x20
db row 75x 16
seated overhead Ezbar triceps ext 70x 14
standing Ezbar curl 70 x14

giant set x2
(All done at the double cable station)
Lateral raises 30 x12
cable cross 30 x20
cable rows 80 x16
double standing bicep curls 30x 10
single arm wrist up press downs 30 x10

whole workout done in 40 min. Literally drenched a shirt(it was very humid) veins in face and neck becoming serious with held breath.  Up to 258. Starting to get that look from guys that know what's up. Strangers are starting to stare a little. I really filled up this week. 
Im starting to notice PSL omnadrens kicking. Oily skin and even more boners(which honestly I don't need). Feeling that drive to get into the gym. I think about it all day, mentally planing what to do at the gym.
still eating like its my job. I bought a 6 pound bag of tilapia-gone. 5 pounds of ground beef-gone. Case of liter water bottles- 2 left. 3 2 gallon milk jugs- one Left. most importantly I killed my 2 gallon allowance of Choc milk right now. I'm not going to make it until sat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

I foresee some giant offerings to the terd god


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I foresee some giant offerings to the terd god



My shits have been making my toilet look like the kiddy pool. Like the gd lockness monster, half in and half out of the water.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

Pics or

..

..





..

GTFO!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

I had like three good pics... I had funny names and witty captions ready.  Then I pulled them off my phone to shrink them at work with my mangina pics. I thought I was alone in my office, had the a/c rockin, shrinking my mangina pic. i didn't hear someone walk into my building and suddenly an employee poked her head in my office and I freaked out and somehow deleted to shit pics from my phone.  Mangina pics were already transfered... Excuses I know but it's the truth. I knew you would be disappointed and I didn't want to let you down


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

I think the antics around here would make a hilarious sitcom


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 14, 2013)

legs
squats- 225x16, 315x14, 315 x15, 315(pause rest set)x 14, +4,+2, 225x12, 135x25
front squats 225x10, 225 x9, 135 x16,
hack squats superset with sissy squat- 3 plates perside x14/bw x15 two sets
leg extensions cord operated 1 silly set. 70 pounds 2 leg x20 no rest right leg x10 no rest left leg x10 no rest both legs x10 no rest right legx5 no rest left leg x5

lower back
light extensions 25 pd plate at chest x20 reps three sets

rear delts 
reverse cable cross 20x20 3 sets
super high upright row with wide grip on ezcurl 40x15 three sets

lost the feel in the gym after/during front squats. the motion felt off. chewed up my hands. I got upset and almost left the gym in a pissy aas induced aggressive feel.  then one of the hot milfs came in and I flirted with her for a few minutes and my spirits came right back.  she wanted me to show her a proper lat pulldown. which, like the gentleman I am, took the time out of my busy workout to show her the proper way to pull. I definitely laid my hands on her lats and allowed them to linger for a little too long.  I also got a really good Downblouse shot. which seemed to bring me back to life.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 14, 2013)

Anabolic recap

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai

Two weeks in .. 258 yesterday. and I'm feeling really outstanding. the omnadren is starting to fire a little. greasy skin and NBR's are the norm.  
I was going to start week three with masteron and MTR. but I still have another week of dbol left. I think I going to push the MTR another week. I really dont want to take the MTR and dbol at the same time. I will however add the masteron in. so my week three is going to look like week 2 plus 600-700 mg of masteron prop.  Im also going to lower my adex dose as soon as the masteron kicks. which should be in this week. I have found masteron to me an fairly effective in estrogen control. That part of the reason Im so into masteron. It keeps me from ever going to water buffalo mode

PP has a father days deal and I might stock up on some IGF... yeah, yeah for my fucking rats... no joke though if you have never tried masteron/primo with IGF I would get on that. the feeling of being constantly hard and pumped is very motivating.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

Slin pumps are amazing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

Saturday was shoulder day. I drive to my everyday gym ad it wasnt open. Appearently the morning guy overslept or over drank the night prior. I hate waiting so I went to another gym not to far away. I know a few of the trainers and they get me in on occassion.  But you know when you go to a new gym and you just kinda don't get your bearings. The incline bench is at a slighty odd angle... The pull up bar is thicker or thinner... All the cables feel heavy or light... It just takes a while to get into it. Plus new MILF tail everwhere... I had an angle on a lady in a spin class with a deep cut sport bra. literally just couldnt stop looking. What I'm really saying is I was distracted and not on.  I ended up with a hour long kinda a pump session. I didnt really go heavy on anything. I felt it right away so I used a bunch of machines that were new to me and ended up with a fine workout.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Slin pumps are amazing



Its been a consideration. I definitely notice the sheer growth. But I'm trying to do this cycle without the 12 week bulk/12 week cut mentality. 
And honestly I don't like being constantly thinking about blood sugar levels. I really dig igf and it does not require as much mental consideration.
but also don't be too surprised if it make an appearance in the log for 6 weeks or so.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

Chest day today

Decline barbell- 225x14,315x15,315x 16,315x12,225x12( no bro to spot me. I feel very comfortable under 315 but any more, I want someone incase a pec goes).
smith press incline- again no spot. Don't judge me!- 205x16,295x12, 295x10, 205x10
wide grip dips- bw x 20, 16, 15
superset cable cross/ raised feet push up. Holding 20 # dbs to get my chest lower then my hands 30x20/25, 40x20/25, 50x15/20, 20x 25/16

ez curl incline skull crushers 115x12, 115x10, 115x9
tri cable press down with flat bar. 3 drop sets(didnt count) but really got a good triceps pump.

was going to do calfs but two Asian guys were super setting a few machines and I didnt feel like waiting.

felt pretty good. I'm actually kinda liking the afternoon workouts better. I think because I have been eating and drinking so heavily during the day during the week my afternoon workouts have more material to work with. I feel a munch better pump I feel stronger.

had a nice Father's Day. Wife made steak and eggs for breakfast and fucked me.  After that the rest of the day was delightful!


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Chest day today
> 
> Decline barbell- 225x14,315x15,315x 16,315x12,225x12( no bro to spot me. I feel very comfortable under 315 but any more, I want someone incase a pec goes).
> smith press incline- again no spot. Don't judge me!- 205x16,295x12, 295x10, 205x10
> ...



Awesome, only 364 more days before you get laid again.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Awesome, only 364 more days before you get laid again.



  Btw...My Left pec went and now I have a ball of scar tissue.....so good ur aware of it. Not good times if it tears!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

why the fuck do people bench


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why the fuck do people bench



On mondays.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

at all


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 16, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why the fuck do people bench



My left rotator bugs me with flat bench, nothing else really bothers me.  I do incline and decline. I try to go heavy for only 5-8 sets. And for me 8 reps is heavy. And move on. 
But really I bench because I like a big fucking thick chest... And I know your not going to like this answer but I like moving heavy weights. It serves my ego. Not unlike having hanging tris, or big biceps does.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't like it(your answer)...ill do anything at all but a flat bench...I deem at least 6 reps as safe...ala dorian...ironically injury plauged


----------



## independent (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to molest the wife in the shower right now, ill be back in 2 minutes, 3 if shes lucky.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Awesome, only 364 more days before you get laid again.



I think the omnadren is starting to kick in a little with me. I pinned the third amp yesterday. It seems like i am always horny now. Luckily, my wife is a nympho so i am pretty sure she is up for the challenge.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> I think the omnadren is starting to kick in a little with me. I pinned the third amp yesterday. It seems like i am always horny now. Luckily, my wife is a nympho so i am pretty sure she is up for the challenge.



get it on ICE. oh and pics pls!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Saturday was shoulder day. I drive to my everyday gym ad it wasnt open. Appearently the morning guy overslept or over drank the night prior. I hate waiting so I went to another gym not to far away. I know a few of the trainers and they get me in on occassion.  But you know when you go to a new gym and you just kinda don't get your bearings. The incline bench is at a slighty odd angle... The pull up bar is thicker or thinner... All the cables feel heavy or light... It just takes a while to get into it. Plus new MILF tail everwhere... I had an angle on a lady in a spin class with a deep cut sport bra. literally just couldnt stop looking. What I'm really saying is I was distracted and not on.  I ended up with a hour long kinda a pump session. I didnt really go heavy on anything. I felt it right away so I used a bunch of machines that were new to me and ended up with a fine workout.



Keep on pushing, Jimmy! It's very difficult to get 110% out of your body everyday, sometimes a change of scenery will do wonders for you.

You'll kill it your next WO.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> get it on ICE. oh and pics pls!



Here you go.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Back day

259 today 
pull ups bw x10, bw x16, bw+45(304) x10, bw+45 x7, bw x 10
tbar rows (no slop today all reps done with zero body English) 2 plates x14, 3 plates x14, 4 plates x7(started to get loose so I dumped the set) 3 plates x 12
db pullovers 75x16, 95x14,115x14,115x12,95x12, 75x10
low cable rows 140x12 3 sets. Worked the set with perfect form for first set, gross majority of second set, third set had a little lower back pull to it.

Alternating db curls 35x12, 45x12,55x10, 65x9, 35x8(slow form)
Double standing bicep curls in cable cross machine 2 sets 30# to fail 

rope crunches done inbetween sets. 8 sets total. Did not count reps... Usually done between 90-110 pounds but I don't think I changed the stack so I'm not certain.

good one today. Sale on NOexplode so I picked one up. Changing the preworkout drink gives me a new vigor. So today was interesting at the gym. I came in and spoke with a trainer/manager of the gym. I usually just kinda stick my head in his office and shake his hand. Talk about the a few milfs we both fancy. Talk about hockey or whatever. We walk out of his office still shooting the shit and this lady walks up to him. He looks at this lady and saids you were supposed to be her at 1230 to train.(it was 430) I made a comment about her lack of commitment, jokingly.  And went into the locker room to change. I get my pants on and I hear these two screaming at eachother. I run out and they are red face spitting yelling at eachother. I know the trainer juices and he's a significant fella.  I was worried he was going to snap so I pushed him into a tanning room... I let him calm down. I went out to the lady and made up some bs about him getting dumped by his girl. Then I'm out of this situation. I get my workout done and am walking out I swing by his office to see if he got fired and the lady is in the office and these two italian motherfuckers are laughing and joking like nothing happened.  Italian people are some of the nuttiest people on this planet.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 18, 2013)

woke up this morning early. I did something I haven't done in maybe years. I went for a run!?! I took my dog and hated every second of it. I don't understand how people like running. then I came home ate a big ass breakfast and rubbed one out in the shower, and the universe corrected itself!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Back day
> 
> 259 today
> pull ups bw x10, bw x16, bw+45(304) x10, bw+45 x7, bw x 10
> ...



Yep, I constantly change my pre wo drink for the same reason. Also, so I don't get used to it, seems to work.

Hope you didn't ruin the guys game by mentioning another woman?! Oh well, something else for you guys can shoot the shit about the next time you hit the gym.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

I went to buy a new preWo and the dude just handed over a bunch of samples and said let me know what you think!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 21, 2013)

if you don't have a spotter for bench why not just put no clips/rings whatever on the ends and dump a side if your ego overloads your ass...orrr learn how to do the roll of shame?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 21, 2013)

I despise a smith for anything other than a makeshift butt blaster/donkey kicks under the thing or a vertical leg press


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

SheriV said:


> if you don't have a spotter for bench why not just put no clips/rings whatever on the ends and dump a side if your ego overloads your ass...orrr learn how to do the roll of shame?



cause I can rep 365. you dont dump that. and really over 315 if something tears im in big trouble. and I got a pretty face. I dont want to bust my grill


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

I forgot to add a shoulder day in on weds 
GDI
now I can't remember all the particulars

i remember
shoulders 
standing barbell military press 4 working sets of 225 around 12 reps. Increasing body English after the second set. The last set was half military press half push press
 Ez upright rows(never go heavy on these) 4 working sets 75 pounds in the 16-20 rep range.
barbell shrugs- 4 working sets 315 for 12-14 reps. Long hold at the top
superset dumbell laterals 25 plate siting with sitting bus driver with 45 pounds. Two supersets. To absolute failure all sets

Calfs 
seated leg raised plate loaded 6 plates 10 strip of two plates, 15 strip off 2 plates, 20  four sets of those
lazy standing calf raises 100 

this was a poor feeling workout. I started the week eating very well. Kinda fell off by weds. Thinking about cracking the ghrp6 if the appetite doesn't pick up.  Honestly nothing felt good until the superset. No flirty milf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Legs today
258
feeling a little lethargic, tired. I haven't been sleeping well, foods down a little shake reliance is up. Water is good still in the 5-6 liter range. I'm chalking up to high mold/tree counts in Chicago right now. Bp is on the light side of high. I'm going to drop the dbol as planned get some niacin, add an additional aspirin and forget about it for a few days. 

Sqauts- 225x 14, 315x 14, 315x 13, 315x 12
leg press pause rest set 8 plates total x33 to fail , +6 after 5 beaths positive failure, + 4 positive failure after 5 breaths, + 3 negative failure and my legs could not have been more pumped considering my shit attitude coming in.
sissy squats 4x12
leg extensions 130x 20 2 sets
10 min high incline  walk stopped at 8 cramped up

for feeling kinda blah walking in I had a fair workout. I have a total hard on For these omnadrens... I really don't know if ill be able to go back to reg old test. No that a stretch. But really these things are great. But I cracked an amp and the tip stayed in the cracker... It fell out landed in a rug. I didnt notice it and I stepped it. I freaked for a minute. But the stuff stuck in my skin but couldn't pentrate the skin(not unlike my love life.) my feet are like elephant feet. I have not looked at that recently but my feet are fucking jakked.  I'm going to have to get my feet scrubbed my an Asian woman


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Anabolic recap


Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai

Week four will see the removal of the dbol and add mtr from AY.and back to the clen, which is going to melt my liver saids the future mr olypmia contender C3pO. I hope he comes back, I miss him and his fupa.  I going to bang out 1 mg a day... Split into two doses. I really just want to flirt with it and see what happens. Hopefully I can validate that a DRSE mod can handle his MTR.  Really liooking forward to something new.

The omnadrens are in effect. My head got thick this week. Always horney- duh. Hunger was down this week. Felt kinda off. I think the dbol is elevating my Bp. Or more likely its just the combined load.  Really hard time going to sleep. I'm going to smoke a little more at night this week. I need more sleep. I'm going to work on bringing down my Bp as well. 
That trainer that got in that fight with a client got fired. Fucking guy calls me and saids "you believe that shit man, the managment over there is crazy".  i said yeah mother fucker I was there, your ass should have been fired right then and there! Then he tries to argue his point to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

why you not sleeping? got something on your mind bro?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2013)

My circadian clock is out of wack with with summer solstice. Seriously my sleep feels fuck up everytime we change the clocks, a summer or winter solstice even full moons mess up my sleep a little

...that or maybr its this mean meth habit...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry to here LHJO doesn't help


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to here LHJO doesn't help



Sometimes I put my cpap mask on 1st and I'm out before the jizz turns cold n crusty


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to here LHJO doesn't help



Just cause it doesent help doesn't mean I cant try repeatedly.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 22, 2013)

Chest day 


First day of mtr. 1 mg
I ate 2 times before 9 am.  Got in as the clen hit me.


Decline press 225x20, 315x16, 405x6 really close to 7, 405x6, 315 x12, 225x20
Incline DB 90x20, 120x16,120x15, 90 pause rest set x16, + 5 positive failure after 5 breaths, +3 positive failure after 5 breathes, + 2 negative failure
Dips bodyweight x14, x12, x9
Db flies to near exhaustion then switch to reverse grip press.  35x 23/12, 50x 14/9, 60 x9/6
2 sets close grip pushups
Rope French press 80x14 2 sets
Cable kick backs 30x10 2 sets

Ab wheel 6 sets in between sets. 4 sets hanging leg raises in between sets
Workout 2 hours after mtr injection. Great workout. Had 2 seeing stars moments. Not sure if it was the mtr. Or the clen timing, or even the cessation of dbol.  But today was a workout that I would have like to duplicate. Every set was hard work and I failure was attained often. I really want to rep 405 for 8.  I would like to do that before this cycle is over.  I think I'm going to get it. Might video it.  Then LHJO to it. 


Veins in the legs are back.   Got a few new ones. 


I went to a wedding today and it was like hot bitch central.  Including my wife and her fucking sisters. hot wop bitches. I'm going to go nuts on this test and Masteron without a girlfriend.


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2013)

Looking very jacked. Mtr meltdown kinda jacked.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 22, 2013)

You are my idol. God damn looking jerked. Great job brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Pics of these hot wop bitches?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2013)

I suggest everyone get a girlfriend


----------



## ROID (Jun 23, 2013)

Some of your workouts are fucking intense.

Makes me look like I work out at Curves.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

^^^ works out at Curves


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Pics of these hot wop bitches?



Her sister looks just like my wife.  Wide has bigger boobs, but the sister is taller and leggy. I almost had to pull a banquet jerk.  Now these bitches want to go to the pool today. I can't fucking handle this for sure.  I literally can't go in this state.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Her sister looks just like my wife.  Wide has bigger boobs, but the sister is taller and leggy. I almost had to pull a banquet jerk.  Now these bothers want to go to the pool today. I can't fucking handle this for sure.  I literally can't go in this state.



I wanna see these fine looking bitches!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

ROID said:


> Some of your workouts are fucking intense.
> 
> Makes me look like I work out at Curves.



Its a great way to have no one talk to you while your working out.  People think your crazy. Well...

and I'm so fucking horny that I don't even think I could handle curves right now.


----------



## ROID (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ works out at Curves



Your mother and I get along just splendid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

ROID said:


> Your mother and I get along just splendid.



That's great news! She's been dead for years!


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2013)

Subbed for wife pics. Gotta see the pussy jimmy is not getting.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

I ended up going to the pool... I tried to snap an incognito pick, but I'm not known for taking photos and I got called out. This is fucking embarrassing. They all went to the pool and I was, surprise eating, and im with all of there shit. SIL(sister in law, not our ruggedly handsome, photo shopping master organic food fruitcake mod)panties were sitting at the top of her bag. I swiped them. Then I wised up and put them back. 
Now I'm going to take care of business and beat my shit like it owes me money. Fucking public pool and aas do not mix


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 23, 2013)

700 mcg clen?  Holy christ on a stick bro!!!

On a side note, who would win a cage match tween you cap and sloot?



dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> 
> 
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 23, 2013)

caps frail upperbody would shatter beneath jimmys might


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> caps frail upperbody would shatter beneath jimmys might


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

My only chance is to snap his neck between my thighs when he comes in to suck my cawk


----------



## independent (Jun 23, 2013)

And he would snap saneys chicken legs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> My only chance is to snap his neck between my thighs when he comes in to suck my cawk



Then I guess I should extend my courtesy for not being a quadriplegic after our moderator "meeting".


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

And I think saney would beat me and captn to death with bad words and mean thoughts.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Her sister looks just like my wife.  *Wide* has bigger boobs, but the sister is taller and leggy. I almost had to pull a banquet jerk.  Now these bitches want to go to the pool today. I can't fucking handle this for sure.  I literally can't go in this state.


Tell us how you really feel


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

LightningRod said:


> Tell us how you really feel



Wife man.. Give a knig with fat calloused fingers typing on a god damn little screen a break. I want to neg for being kinda funny and rep for being an manpon


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 23, 2013)

I learned of the manpon through that show, and have implemented it a time or six.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> And I think saney would beat me and captn to death with bad words and mean thoughts.



His posse of BBW for fucking eat us alive!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2013)

Back day


Today was one of the best workouts I can remember.  I'm fairly confident it's this mtr. Day 3 today and I was legit out of control at the gym. Heavy and fast. 
260 today


Pull ups-bw x12, bw x18, bw+ 45x 12, bw+60x 8, 


Underhand barbell rows 135x20, 225x16,315x9,315x7, 315x6 + 2 more positive failure after 5 breaths+ 1 negative failure body English rep after 5 breaths.


More pull ups 2 sets body weight to ten
Close neutral grip pull down. Really faired lats. Focus on the low position.  2 count. 160x 10, 160x11,160x 13( had dude at gym push down last 4 reps)
Dumb rows 75x12 2 sets pulled from low lats
Cable overhead pullover 3 sets light didnt count.


Bicep alternate db curls 20 poundsx 20 and arm.  Arms were torched already  flexed whole time. Felt extremely productive
Ez curls 50 poundsx 14 two sets


50 mins. And I do a 5-7 min warm up process. I was moving at a clip today.  I was pumped up. I also went to the vitamin shoppe and was looking at the sale PWO. There was nothing. I asked the guy if he would discount anything. And he would not but he gave me a shirt ton of yokked samples. This stuff has some value. I was definitely more vascular. 
Gym has been empty recently. You want to place to be not slammed busy but it's a little lonely when no one is there.  Good with because of no distraction, bad cause there is not milfs to flirt with. One of the milfs texted me the other day. I foresee trouble unless I lop this off immediately.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Back day
> 
> 
> Today was one of the best workouts I can remember.  I'm fairly confident it's this mtr. Day 3 today and I was legit out of control at the gym. Heavy and fast.
> ...



When you say lop this off you mean fuck her correct? If not negged.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> When you say lop this off you mean fuck her correct? If not negged.


I like where your heads at.


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

Will jimmy be posting the next divorce thread?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will jimmy be posting the next divorce thread?



Hope not


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will jimmy be posting the next divorce thread?



Not if this milf can keep her shit together and mouth closed... Well you know what i mean.

Naw I'm not going I mess with her... 

And you need some fucking sensitivity training ASAP.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Will jimmy be posting the next divorce thread?


All i can say to this is, Wow!


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Not if this milf can keep her shit together and mouth closed... Well you know what i mean.
> 
> Naw I'm not going I mess with her...
> 
> And you need some fucking sensitivity training ASAP.



Im very sensitive, just hate seeing divorce crap.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im very sensitive, just hate seeing divorce crap.



No need for divorce if you strangle bitches. Just sayin'


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

MTR notation

day 6 

so without getting into the whole saney thing in depth... Saney is my boy, I believe what he saids, generally, and he honestly had me concerned to some extent as to the legitimacy of AY MTR.  so going into this I had some degree of skepticism. 
Im on day six and this shit is no doubt something different.  It feels like halo, tren and IGF all rolled up into one.  

I am definitely stronger and I feel it in weird shit. last night DB military press. I can press 120s but I have a hard time getting 120s up without doing a heavy shoulder dip that feels very unnatural. yesterday, I popped those things up like they were 90s.  I did dips as part of a warm up yesterday. I literally stopped because I felt like I could do dips all day long. it felt like a cardio movement. Im curious and excited to see what a month of this will do to my lifts. 

there is a mental shake to this thing... Im really feeling short with people. my tolerance for BS is plummeting. I am finding myself wanting to complain alot.  really kinda annoyed and agitated.  but I really want to get into the gym. I have gym motivation oozing from my pores. I think there may be a possible reason for the saney melt. maybe he didnt see it. I know there is a ongoing joke about guys getting banned and being allowed back if they stay of the tren. this maybe a no bullshit call for this MTR. 

I feel pumped up for about 3 hours after the gym. and I feel semipumped all the time. really similar feeling to IGF. I know tren use through some pathway causes a rise in IGF.  I would suggest this MTR has a similar but stronger affect.  one of the reasons I really like IGF is that pumped feeling.  and Im really digging this pumped up feeling.

Im am sweating fairly profusely. no acne. hairline seems cool. starting to feel a little muscle cramping. urine is really dark.  

So far I like...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone told you lately that Your the Fucking Man. 

If not, Your the man. Cant wait to see the end result. I think it is going to be awesome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Shoulders 

db press 75x20, 90x20, 105x16, 120x14, 120x12, 105x 10, 90x12 +4 after 15 sec positive failure, +3 positive failure
arnold press 65x 14 three sets (soft sets)
giant set db lateral raises(25ponders), cable upright rows(90 pounds), heavy bus drivers(45 plate),negative top half bus drivers(25 plate)  three full gaint sets. Absolute failure on all sets on the last run through.
shoulders where done at that point.

did some ab wheel and hanging leg raises.

then 10 min of walking/flirting, with my current milf infactuation.


----------



## independent (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice to hear the mtr is working.


----------



## ROID (Jun 27, 2013)

Life is short, have an affair


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

How's your sleep going?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's your sleep going?



Its still off. I have had a few days where it was pretty normal. I consistently need more. I'm just not naturally winding down. I'm resorting to prips to sleep. And that's a crutch I don't want.


----------



## Milwdude (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome log!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Anabolic recap


Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai


Week5-will be a mirror imagine of this week.

week 4 started hot and ended mediocre. Chicago has been quite warm and I have been sweating balls. I ended up dehydrated. Thankfully dehydration is an easy fix. 

The end if this week I also really feel off the diet. I miscalculated my food and ran short by thurs and Friday. And by Friday I was so pissed off at work(thanks mtr) that I just said fuck it. And let it out.

Here is about the worst day of eating I have had in a long time. Friday.
7-2 scoops sythna 6 in 2 percent 
9-2 egg mcmuffins large oj
11-protein bar/ Greek yogurt( from nikos cawk)
1- combo Italian beef/sausage
3-2 tuna salad meals 2 apples
5- 2 scoops hydro whey in 2percent 
7- 3 chili dogs
9- cashews full tin
11- 2 more scoops Syntha 6 in 2 percent


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Friday was chest. 

I don't know what's going on with the pussies at my gym. Friday 5 pm dead. No fucking spots 

decline- 225x 24, 315x17, 315x16, 315x13, 315x11
incline db press- 2 pause rest sets   100x14,+5+4+2 total failure. 100x 13,+6+2+1
dips bwx15, x14, x 12
push ups 2 sets to 50

ez curl overhead extension 115x 14, x11, 95x 13
cable kick backs 20 x 20 2 sets

got a moderate pump but had a headache. Ate super salty foods, not enough water. Looked kinda blah. Need to up the water and fix my diet.  Thinking about switching gyms. Little bored of the environment.  I kinda hit this early plateau, cause I dropped off taking things seriously. And this week is going to be chopped up due to the holiday. I do much better with staying track when in working.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Back day this morning 

could not get a pump. You know that feeling when your in the mist of a LHJO session. And you realise... This fucking sucks. It's just not coming together for you? You could finish but it's going to be alot if work because things are just off. Or you could call it a day and try again tomorrow? That was today's workout... Nothing felt good. No pump. I looked like shit.  It's surely the result of my shit eating ways yesterday. And the lack of water.

reverse grip rows 225x 16, 275x 14, 315x 11, 315x 9
pull ups bw(260) x18,x16, x12
tbar rows 3 plates x 12, x10, x 8

i called it then. No point in forcing the pump work. Felt like a fair workout, just not a bodybuilder workout. 

On the pro side of life my wife had sex with me more this week then the last month put together. Not big moe status or anything but within a range that I don't have to divorce her. God I hope this lasts!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> On the pro side of life my wife had sex with me more this week then the last month put together. Not big moe status or anything but within a range that I don't have to divorce her. God I hope this lasts!


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

Tell the wife how much you love her and how close you feel to her when you "make love" to her on a regular basis. Tell her you never want this feeling to leave. Serious.

Gich.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah that works^^^^


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

LightningRod said:


> I learned of the manpon through that show, and have implemented it a time or six.



hey benj how's training bro?


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

I would venture to say its probably the syntha6 causing your aggression. Mtr is bunk.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> On the pro side of life my wife had sex with me more this week then the last month put together. Not big moe status or anything but within a range that I don't have to divorce her. God I hope this lasts!



Clearly she likes your jacked side.  On a similar note the other night my stepped out of the bedroom wearing a green lingerie thing, fishnets 6" heels red lipstick and a Whig.  That was a good night!


----------



## independent (Jun 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Clearly she likes your jacked side.  On a similar note the other night I stepped out of the bedroom wearing a green lingerie thing, fishnets 6" heels red lipstick and a Whig.  That was a good night!



Fixed.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes thanks I totally meant me not the wife.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 2, 2013)

LEGS

squats 225x20, 315x12, 365x12(spotter help), 315x 11, 225x14
leg press 4 plates per side. x 38, x32- shooting for 50
leg extentions 120 x 20, 130x 20, 140x15, 130x15, 120x10- rapid fire style
seated calf raises 3 plates per side x18, x22, x21, x17,x13

static streching

some pull ups and push ups

15 min stair master slow speed focus on calves... and down the shirt of the milf next to me.

I ate like a fucking idiot the last couple days. Im not impressed with myself. fuck belt feels a little tighter. some of my veins in my legs have gotten less evident.  I feel like a derailed some momentum and I'm pretty pissed at myself. Im going to have to right this ship quick. 
I got a 4 foot long sub for my kids birthday party and there was a ton left. and I have been all over the leftovers.  thankfully the potato salad and pasta salad I have no problem leaving alone.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 2, 2013)

numbers look good brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

Stair master after legs? Wtf bro???


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Stair master after legs? Wtf bro???



I get a sick calf pump from the stairmaster my calfs are definitely my weakest link.  I do whatever it takes to get a calf response. Im resevering Injecting SEOs is my calfs. But I have considered it.


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 5, 2013)

I have pinned my calves. First time was sore but now gtg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I get a sick calf pump from the stairmaster my calfs are definitely my weakest link.  I do whatever it takes to get a calf response. Im resevering Injecting SEOs is my calfs. But I have considered it.



They tend to burn out my teardrop after a short period, not so much calfs. What's your technique?

 I got good gains off standing calf raises. High reppage, slow deep rom etc but as a finisher and only E2W. I think seated calf raises are less effective than standing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> They tend to burn out my teardrop after a short period, not so much calfs. What's your technique?
> 
> I got good gains off standing calf raises. High reppage, slow deep rom etc but as a finisher and only E2W. I think seated calf raises are less effective than standing.



I go fairly slow and put the balls of my feet right on edge. I fully extend the calf and try to "push" the stair into the ground. My calfs seem to respond to extreme rep count over weight. 

My gym is missing the standing raise machine. I occassional hit it with a smith press and a 2x4.  Or hit the leg press...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

MTR notation #2

I seem to be mentally adjusting to this MTR or at least the MTR dose Im taking. the generally sour feeling seemed to lighten up a little
Im now on day 14 of 28. this last week was not my best. It started with being dehydrated and ended with me eating like an idiot. my kids birthday was last weekend and i ordered a big ass sub. which I had tons left. I ate it all week. then I ran out of cooler food and resorted to eating on the run... which rarely works well. and this week with the holidays I missed a few days in the gym. all that bs combined I still woke up with veins on my upper abs today. 
Im going to get my shit together and finish these two weeks of MTR like a boss.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

Anabolic recap


Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai

Week6- same as week 5 but no clen.

I really have slipped this last week to ten days with my eating. I have been stupid. and I need to get refocused. I think GHRP6 may find its way in there if I cant correct this naturally. I like to wait until my appetite dies out. but I ate so bad this last week. that I think I may have a hard time going back to the minimal flavor zone. 

I eat so much better on the weekday. the weekends with my wife and kids are a free for all. and im off my schedule and my kids wants fucking fish sticks and they look so god damn delicious.  and who wants fish sticks without tartar sauce, not me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

calves are almost entirely genetic....as far as seated calf raises go...it is the only calf raise that fully engages the soleus so you gotta do some....tonya had no calves for her whole life...sometimes I would say hey little nocalves....anyway...I gave her some


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> calves are almost entirely genetic....as far as seated calf raises go...it is the only calf raise that fully engages the soleus so you gotta do some....tonya had no calves for her whole life...sometimes I would say hey little nocalves....anyway...I gave her some



is this a taunt referring to you making her toes curl?? I like your style

I know they are very genetic. and mine are very tight. when I get massages I tell them to take it easy on the calfs or I cant walk for a few day.  even with my genetic shortcomings in this area. I really want to give them at least a diamond shape. I know they will never be big. I just want them bigger


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

no...she has great calves  now....she listens good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

but yeah she curls her feet up when im doing stuff to her....she has hand feet


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

Chest day
263

holy fuck three days rest basically 5 cheat days in a row and I came into the gym as strong as I can remember

bench 225x 15, 315 x15, 365 x15, 385x 11(this is new high for me), 315 x 8( 10 count on the way down, spot helps me up...cheated after 7 more like 4 secs on 7,8,9, 10)
dip bw + 45x 18, x16, bw only x 20, x16
db incline 120 x13, 120x 11, 95 x 12+4+1
flys superset 45 pounds/push up 2 sets to failure all around 

short on time today but I made it count.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

385 x 11  shit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

Some pics today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

great tris...shit bis ...me too....wish my delts were that huuuuuge.....looks like your long head goes almost all the way down to the elbow


----------



## Swfl (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Some pics today



Nice gut your towel head mf'r


----------



## Swfl (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking good though. I'd do you wanna switch teams? I bet you'd get more


----------



## Swfl (Jul 5, 2013)

Typed that too fast

I'd do you. Wanna switch teams?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

Impressive arms bro. All that LHJO is paying off.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> great tris...shit bis ...me too....wish my delts were that huuuuuge.....looks like your long head goes almost all the way down to the elbow



Challenge accepted... Bicep shot coming this week.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Impressive arms bro. All that LHJO is paying off.



I'm going to tell my wife that! Work the guilt angle for a while.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Challenge accepted... Bicep shot coming this week.


shit I aint posting no biceps shot....my arms suck ass


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit I aint posting no biceps shot....my arms suck ass



Then I'm going alone. Kinda like my sex life


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

I just posted a curl vid...awwww man....tonya has better arms than me....bitch


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit I aint posting no biceps shot....my arms suck ass


If your biceps suck ass then mine must be pathetic. 

Looking great jimmy. Your tris look huge


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

???????....guess you didn't see my recent vid....but yes huge tris on jimmy indeed


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit I aint posting no biceps shot....my arms suck ass



Mine a surely worse. Silly spaghetti flopping around like a muppet. I can barely curl 100lbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah yours are worse....it took me near two decades to gt mine to respond...the curse of hella strong delts....I got it all figured out now


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking good dj.So is mtr as good as tren ace??


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 5, 2013)

Lookin sexy!

I gave up on the gym with no motivation aka still cant abuse gears. 

What am I saying, I never worked out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Looking good dj.So is mtr as good as tren ace??



Mtr is good. If yourvolatile on tren. Don't touch this shit.  To me it feels like tren, Halo and igf rolled into one.  Ill be getting it again.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a prison trip,domestic violence,Craig Titus replay for me.I think I will stay away.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

Seriously this is not light weight shit.  One of the first thoughts that crossed my mind when I was writing a review was... Not to talk this shit up too much... All we as a steroid using subculture needs is for some dumb ass half crazy mother fucker to buy this. Inject it. Go nuts and kill people, Police goes to the house finds it under the sink. Media grabs on to the reigns and sells the danger of anabolic steroids. And everything we do gets harder. This is how strong this stuff is. I'm pretty mentally stable. Not 100 percent, maybe 75-85 percent. I would advise this to anyone with more of a temper then me. This shit is for cool cats only.


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 5, 2013)

Good advise!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2013)

Hows the hair on all the gear? Ive always had great hair and im noticing some thinning in the front and im freaking out. Im not sure if its just age or the trt.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

The hair seems to be affected when I'm in transitions. When the test was ramping up I noticed a little loss. When I switch things around I see a little loss. But mostly it seems when the test is in flux is when my hair seems to be in peril. Now totally fine.  When I ramp down I will see more loss I believe.


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The hair seems to be affected when I'm in transitions. When the test was ramping up I noticed a little loss. When I switch things around I see a little loss. But mostly it seems when the test is in flux is when my hair seems to be in peril. Now totally fine.  When I ramp down I will see more loss I believe.



How do you know youre losing hair? Ive noticed when i dry my hair in the shower and shake the towel out in the tub i see around 10 hairs in the bottom of the tub.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How do you know youre losing hair? Ive noticed when i dry my hair in the shower and shake the towel out in the tub i see around 10 hairs in the bottom of the tub.



Yeah about the same way. I look kinda neurotically


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hows the hair on all the gear? Ive always had great hair and im noticing some thinning in the front and im freaking out. Im not sure if its just age or the trt.


both


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

dont be a hair obsessed faggot. Shave yoar head to No.0 and your hair troubles will be over.

*GEARS!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 5, 2013)

Some guys keep there hair....most dont....nothing you can do about it but delay it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Some guys keep there hair....most dont....nothing you can do about it but delay it



I got fucking ill in Nepal about 11 years ago. Dropped down to about 160lbs and my hair started failing out. Combovers didnt really cut it


----------



## independent (Jul 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Some guys keep there hair....most dont....nothing you can do about it but delay it



Thats what ive been reading.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

How many 60 year old have a full head of hair? Most of those guys haven't seen aas. Time is a bitch


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> dont be a hair obsessed faggot. Shave yoar head to No.0 and your hair troubles will be over.
> 
> *GEARS!*



Take it all off with a Schick Extreme 3...........Capp...you still haven't gone full monty yet you puss.......Take a real razor to that fucking dome!!!


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 6, 2013)

Getting close to that myself. Bald or shaved is in. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> How many 60 year old have a full head of hair? Most of those guys haven't seen aas. Time is a bitch



HOnestly if i have to stop trt to keep my hair i will.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

doesn't matter what you do....you can slow it down or speed it up...you cant save it if its going


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 6, 2013)

Exactly!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> doesn't matter what you do....you can slow it down or speed it up...you cant save it if its going



I just dont remember noticing any hairloss before i started trt 18 months ago.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just dont remember noticing any hairloss before i started trt 18 months ago.



If your predisposed to lose it, you will.........trt will just speed up the process.


I tried every lotion and potion known to man.......wasted money........best move I ever made was shaving the dome clean.....Makes it easier if you have a good shaped head. Pop outta the shower and ur done.......no dillydallying with hair maintenance.....Shaving it every day takes 5 to 6 minutes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

if there was a cure for baldness rich dudes wouldn't be bald


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

you can stop it..sooner you start better results you will get.. unfortunately many men tend to leave it until its late..and you need quit running cycles which many wont..otherwise non estrogenic clean organic diet,minoxidil 5% or 10% x2 day and regenpure shampoo with ketoconazole..all these factors are good dht blockers..it will stop the shedding and will give you regrow more or less depending on the person..it will take time though..as long as they stick to it they will see the results


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> If your predisposed to lose it, you will.........trt will just speed up the process.



Thats the thing i dont think i am, im almost 45 and always had great hair. I might have to kill myself.


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you can stop it..sooner you start better results you will get.. unfortunately many men tend to leave it until its late..and you need quit running cycles which many wont..otherwise non estrogenic clean organic diet,minoxidil 5% or 10% x2 day and regenpure shampoo with ketoconazole..all these factors are good dht blockers..it will stop the shedding and will give you regrow more or less depending on the person..it will take time though..as long as they stick to it they will see the results



I Ordered the regenpure yesterday.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats the thing i dont think i am, im almost 45 and always had great hair. I might have to kill myself.



i'd love to run my fingers through your hair


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'd love to run my fingers through your hair



I would like that before i pull the trigger.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

so you shoot all your barbers?


----------



## independent (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so you shoot all your barbers?



I use a hairstylist.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

softer hands..i see


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 6, 2013)

My buddy never grew hair on his balls.... So jelly!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 6, 2013)

Back day

woah this mtr strength thing is really coming on... 

Deads- no belt- no straps-225x10, 315x8, 405x6(grip failure), 455x5 allowed grip failure each rep and picked back up, felt really easy so I sandbagged, 495x 5 stopped early, 545x 6 worked the fuck out of this one, 560x 4 still felt kinda easy so I said lets go 605 x2 more then I have ever pulled for one.  Now my back was pumped out and I couldn't rotate down.
4 sets of bodyweight pull ups to 15
4 sets light db rows 50x 14 per arm 
3 sets light db pullovers 75x 15

I felt unchained doing deads today. My form felt outstanding, I ate twice before 1030 am when I walked in. Mtr shot was 3 hours prior. I popped an extra dbol I had laying around. Tons of water going in. Generally good mood,Watched a deadlift video on YouTube before I walked in. I was hitting on all cylinders. This is a workout I will remember. I can't reasonably expect to dead more the 600. i feel like I may have hit one of those long term goals today... Kinda feel good about myself today


----------



## Swfl (Jul 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Back day
> 
> woah this mtr strength thing is really coming on...
> 
> ...



605 that's outstanding! Good for you!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 6, 2013)

and now im totally bald


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Take it all off with a Schick Extreme 3...........Capp...you still haven't gone full monty yet you puss.......Take a real razor to that fucking dome!!!



This is true


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

That the Mrs? Or Miss LHJO of the Week?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That the Mrs? Or Miss LHJO of the Week?


 just sports bras love them


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> just sports bras love them


You and me both brother.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



nice but check these out.

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## s2h (Jul 8, 2013)

I love sports bra's...on women that is..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> nice but check these out.View attachment 51522
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.



Woah them are some tig ol bitties


----------



## Swfl (Jul 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Woah them are some tig ol bitties



mmmHHmmm, there mine too!! glad you like, you've already seen them with less on lol. I simply love my wife to pieces, every part of her!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> mmmHHmmm, there mine too!! glad you like, you've already seen them with less on lol. I simply love my wife to pieces, every part of her!


AY couples contest is calling you!


----------



## Swfl (Jul 8, 2013)

yeah it may be. im not pretty enough I think. I am down to 7% bf though...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Swfl said:


> yeah it may be. im not pretty enough I think. I am down to 7% bf though...



Dont sell yourself short...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Shoulders
259

Seated Db military press 60x15, 80x15, 100x15, 120x12, 100x13, 80x13, 60x15
life fitness military press 75x10 three sets. 10 second drops shooting for a minute under tension= Archived on all sets closer to min 20.
standing db lats brutal up and down sets 20x6-40x6-60x6-40x6-20x6= 1 set. 2 sets completed
barbell shrugs 225x 15. 5 sec hold at top. 4 sets
Cable rope upright rows- 60 pounds x 12. 3 pump sets

db curl alter. Same up and down sets with same math. 20x6-40x6-60x6-40x6-20x6= 1 set.  Three sets completed
crossover curls 30x 15  3 pump sets

cable crunches done inbetween sets. 100 x25 6 sets spread out.

Another quality workout. Food is back on point. Water is on point. Gears on point. Motivation is on point. Sleep is still sideways, but I'm trying to straighten it out a little. 
Gym has been empty for the last month. Picked up this weekend and today. You know you don't want the gym to be crowded, but you also don't want the place dead, it feels lonely or something. I don't talk to many people but its nice when a few people you know are there for a spot or just to say hi to..


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Gym has been empty for the last month. Picked up this weekend and today. You know you don't want the gym to be crowded, but you also don't want the place dead, it feels lonely or something. I don't talk to many people but its nice when a few people you know are there for a spot or just to say hi to..



Yeah but if it were January and every New Year's resolution asshole was in there you'd be cussing up a storm. I'm a big fan of the fall, all of the college boy dipshits(allowed to call them that because I was one) have headed back to school and with summer over I find it easier to keep my schedule and routine in check.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Gym has been empty for the last month. Picked up this weekend and today. You know you don't want the gym to be crowded, but you also don't want the place dead, it feels lonely or something. I don't talk to many people but its nice when a few people you know are there for a spot or just to say hi to..


 my gym is always empty. I like it that way.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> View attachment 51523 my gym is always empty. I like it that way.




I like MILFS tho


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I like MILFS tho



Me too but they get me in trouble and the wife is milf'y enough for me. Plus she puts out so no need to really spark up the trouble if I don't have to.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

im tired of being in trouble


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Im not saying Im going to do anything...


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im not saying Im going to do anything...



Exactly. I wouldn't say anything either. I have to say that since my wife's enhancement I haven't had eyes for anyone. I mean I look but I don't think damn I want that. Now it's just she looks nice but not as nice as my wife.  It's a good feeling.


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 9, 2013)

Already know what I am having for dinner, but I am damn sure going to check out the buffet for old time sake.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

^^^^ I reference this weekly... maybe its something I dont even know about


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to take that game even further... it wasn't about the panties but is she meek or a freak, she a screamer or a lip biter, she a bronco or a board, etc....that was the hardest part of the game to let go of for me.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 10, 2013)

You mean to tell me you pussies got out of the game. All respect is now lost. 

J/K guys. My wife would cut my nuts off if i ever cheated on her. Been with her for 15 years and she still scares the shit out of me. Lol


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

Got a panty shot from a girl at work today, shes a little thick but has an amazing set of dd tits. She was bending over to get something just as i was walking by. I actually just stopped and watched.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Got a panty shot from a girl at work today, shes a little thick but has an amazing set of dd tits. She was bending over to get something just as i was walking by. I actually just stopped and watched.



no shame... I freeze like a deer in headlights for downblouses, upskirts, whale tails and camel toes.


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> no shame... I freeze like a deer in headlights for downblouses, upskirts, whale tails and camel toes.



If i was on tren i probably would have stuck my hand in my pocket to rub myself.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> If i was on tren i probably would have stuck my hand in my pocket to rub myself.


I do that and I am not on any tren. Lol

I have a problem


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> great tris...shit bis ...me too....wish my delts were that huuuuuge.....looks like your long head goes almost all the way down to the elbow



I didnt forget!


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 10, 2013)

Impressive!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I didnt forget!



Looking great man.
Heres a picture of mine.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope this box covers the whole thing!


----------



## Swfl (Jul 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I hope this box covers the whole thing!



I see the tip poking out in the sink lol


----------



## Milwdude (Jul 10, 2013)

You got it going dude! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> no shame... I freeze like a deer in headlights for downblouses, upskirts, whale tails and camel toes.



Holy shit i can't help it. I love whale tails!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I didnt forget!


way better than mines


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yesterday
263

switching it up for a week maybe more if it works. Going to try more of an intense full body workout everytime I go in

No legs today as I have a quad shot that's a little bruised.
Full body dynamic warm up- 
incline bench- 315x12,315x13,315x10
Db rows 75x18,95x16,115x14
Arnold press 80x12,90x11,100x10
dips bwx20,x19,x22
pull ups bwx16,x14,x13
shrugs 225x10 3 sets. Super long hang at the top
alt db curls- 60x 10,x 8, 50x12
overhead db extention 90x 16, 120x 12, 90x12
Machine preacher curls 45 plate- top half reps. Held to cramp every rep 2 set 10 reps 
cable French press long spread hold 70x 12 two sets
cable crunches super set with ab wheel 5 supersets.

55 min. Pace was quick. Switched pwo drink and am felt good in there. My weight is increasing and my abs are getting more evident. I can now see then through my shirt.  Everything is clicking... Other then my fucking sleep. I have some Gmp approved xannies on the way for that. I got to do something midnight is my new common relax time. I'm up at late 6 am. I really need to be nodding off between 1030 and 11. 

Going to log some info hardcore peptides. He's sending me some igf lr3. Which I will be giving to "flog" my dolphin.  Flog and I really like igf and have responded very well to it in the past so im looking forward to adding some into the mix. Also "working"on procuring some PSL blue top hgh.  I have seen the positive tests and am excited to get my hands on some.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

50mg of Benadryl has always worked for me.

My mind is a little foggy the next day if I take xanax the night before.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 11, 2013)

ROID said:


> 50mg of Benadryl has always worked for me.
> 
> My mind is a little foggy the next day if I take xanax the night before.



Xanax does the same thing to me. I have always had a problem going to sleep at night. I tried the new over the counter zzzquil.

I highly recommend it. It has been really helping me fall asleep by 11 at the latest on most nights. Give it a try Jimmy and see if it helps. No morning droginess the next day either.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> doesn't matter what you do....you can slow it down or speed it up...you cant save it if its going



You can if you have enough money.  Wes Welker.


----------



## Drew83 (Jul 12, 2013)

Impressive work buddy. What is your height and current weight? Sick work!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

Anabolic recap

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai

Working into the last week of mtr. The first two weeks I felt very uneasy mentally but I feel like this week I totally adjusted... it strange my strength is still up the aggressive gym motivation is real. But less evident. Almost clenish... like im processing it better (or worse). Im going to give this mtr another spin. When I do I think i will up the dose every week. Maybe 4 weeks start at .5mg a day and bump.5mg a week until 2 mg.  Make that first week a little softer. Not allow myself to adjust


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

Drew83 said:


> Impressive work buddy. What is your height and current weight? Sick work!



6, 2. 257 today. Thx


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> View attachment 51523 my gym is always empty. I like it that way.



Just started my home gym collection. Looking forward to not waiting on imbeciles soon. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds like a smart plan for MTR - def sounds like a degree of mental prep is required.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

I did make it in today but missed yesterday. 

 I took two prips and had a great full body workout. But I wasnt really logical orders or reps. It was so random that I cant recall enough of the detail to log it. 

257 today. Looking very inconsistent. Need to work on stablising the salt intake.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I took two prips.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

Aw sleep... thanks wp!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

Mix it up day #3

Again two prips and a totally unorganized full body workout. Hard to log these days.

I did do some close grip eazy curl presses. And saw stars. Thought another rep was going to be a good idea... got a sick bloody nose.  Packed that fucker with cotton balls and chived on.

Soaked a shirt to about 4 inches to the base. 65 mins of like catch your breath and go to the next.  I mean I did a bunch of sets, nothing silly heavy.

Really looking forward to getting caught up on sleep.

And im going to try and take a week of of lhjo. Might be rough...

Really watched the salt ans sugar for a few days and im down 3 pounds and look about 10 percent better. 254 today


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2013)

Im gonna give the wife one of those xannies tonight and go for the backdoor. Wish me luck.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im gonna give the wife one of those xannies tonight and go for the backdoor. Wish me luck.



I like your style!


----------



## jadean (Jul 15, 2013)

In for noods....and gains I guess


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

7/16 
shoulder day
256


Arnold press 55x20, 75x20, 95x18, 115x14, 95x16, 75x14, 55x14- breakneck speed on this movement. 
shrugs- 225x16, 225x16, 225x16 - really close grip. really high and held. 
seated lat raise. 20x20, 35x18, 50x12, 35x14, 20x12- really held these at the peak
front db raise 20 x20 per arm three sets
life fitness military press(cable driven) 150 per arm x 12. focus on the negative

cable crunches standing
hanging leg lifts

concentration curls
machine preacher curls

15 mins of flirting with a new milf at my gym on a treadmill. 

I got some IGF from hardcore... I plan on running 25 mcg twice daily. I just need to obtain some AA and NC. Its amazing how difficult it has become to procure the solvents these days.

I havent LHJO since sunday... this is like a new personal record for me. but now I have a constant chubby.

OH and I have slept like a 8 pound 6 oz infant sweet baby jesus for the last two days. WP stuff is good... surprise.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

115...wow....only person I have ever seen go heavier than I used to on arnolds


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;5A0-u85aAYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5A0-u85aAYg[/video]


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 115...wow....only person I have ever seen go heavier than I used to on arnolds



I wont lie it was a touch shaky at first, then I got the rotation right and it came together. and I was glad when it was over.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

now I want kfc


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I wont lie it was a touch shaky at first, then I got the rotation right and it came together. and I was glad when it was over.


 I only did 7 or 8 with 100s...but very slow


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> now I want kfc


i know I want taco bell and mountain dew


----------



## raginbrah (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool log, I will be following.


----------



## charley (Jul 18, 2013)

You look sideways to me.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 21, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 21, 2013)

Slackin on the log

Friday
254
Another get half baked and so a whole body workout.  Again very hard to log. Emphasis on legs.

Sat morning
256
Back and chest heavy day
Decline 225x20, 315x 10, 315 x20 (has spot really only got to 17 clean. 18, 19, 20 were assisted.  365x 10
Tbar row 2 plate x20, 3 platex20, 4 plate x 14, 5 plate x 9
Incline db 120x16, 120x 14
Under bent rows 225x 14, 315x 10
Dips + 45 x14, x13
Pull bw x14, x10
Cable cross 3 sets to full pump
High close grip pull downs 3 sets to full pump

Changed shirts 3 times on this one!

Now I got my sleep right. But my eating is off.  I have been real busy at work and food prep in the morning has been rough. And I have officially over done tilipia. 
Going back to ground meats and rice this week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2013)

You finished the MTR?


----------



## Drew83 (Jul 25, 2013)

you got some sick lifts there bud! How many weeks in are you?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You finished the MTR?



I did finish that up on Saturday.I ended up getting very used to the MTR by the end of the fourth week. week 1,1 milligram of MTR felt like hundred and 50 milligram of tren ace a day. by the end of the week 4 1 milligram of MTR felt like 50 milligrams of tren ace. I seem to really get used to it.but I did like it...I like short tren ace runs in this felt a lot like that.  also i tend to have prostate issues on tren and I did not see that with mtr.  That may be a result of short run.
I think I prefer mtr to tren. Relative to the way I run tren. I would recommend bumping the dose a little everyweek. And maybe keep some benzos around for the first week
 I have 100 percent confidence agent yes mtr is legit. And its just another agent yes product that I have been throughly impressed with.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

Drew83 said:


> you got some sick lifts there bud! How many weeks in are you?



Into week 8. And honestly i hit a hard plateau last week. Im going to have to up something...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 25, 2013)

Yesterday was another full body pump day. That didnt pump. I have been a little busy at work. My diet and water consumption goes way down when im not actively trying to force feed.
252 yesterday.

Maybe one of you peptide junkies can pm me a place to procure some acetic acid. I have some igf I just cant seem to locate AA from anywhere I havr heard from before


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Would you consider hitting the clen again? Is this something you'd regularly add to a bulk?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Would you consider hitting the clen again? Is this something you'd regularly add to a bulk?



Yeah im goin toss it back in soon. I like clen alot. I feel after  like a week of taking clen I lose a ton of water. I fell like I look the best when im on clen. Actually im probably going to toss it back it back in when I get some AA for igf.  

Im also considering adding ghrp6 as my appetite as its  short. Also may add one more omnadren into my weekly mess. I have hit a wall and when I shake the tree. I dont hold back...that or ride the lack of appetite add some halo and up  the cardio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm really enjoying it too. What is you're protocol? You down-regulate receptors with antihistamines?

This dude was telling me it's catabolic - which is contrary to everything I've heard to date.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Friday chest
253

Decline had spot... 225x 20, 315x 14, 315x21 help with last two. 225x 30
Incline db   3 drop sets of the same. 120x12, 80x16, 40x 20 .
Dips  Bw 3x18
Push uo 2 sets to failure.

Incline db curls 3 sets 35 x 14.
Preacher plate loaded 1 45 plate 2 set of "21's"

Lower back extensions 3 sets 20 reps

Feel good in the gym. But im dropping pounds. I think its just a transition to weight loss.but im not liking the mirror at the moment.  Also been kinded stressed and I think I respond to cortisol and other stress hormones well. I have a little dbol laying around. May pop 25 mg pre work for a week. I know thts most cortisol reduction befit of dbol has been debunked but I got nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm really enjoying it too. What is you're protocol? You down-regulate receptors with antihistamines?
> 
> This dude was telling me it's catabolic - which is contrary to everything I've heard to date.



You take ay clen? No joke -stuff is heavyy.
I just go two weeks on two weeks off. I dont mess around with the down regulators.  I have tried it. But I start cramping up at ten days so why extend the cramping. Im usually ready to be done buy the end of the second week. 

I think the preception of muscle loss with extended stim use is hard to overcome.  But seemingly most of the information I have been exposed to indicates a very minor anabolic affect.

And on a side note clen and indoor skiing does not mix. Take my word on this one!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

My clen is vet grade - 500g tub for horses!


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think with clen a lot of times people drop weight and fat to such an extent it seems catabolic. Based on my experience and reading of others usage along with different studies it seems the best way to describe it is anti catabolic. I dont seem to gain any muscle on it or albuterol but considering the weight loss i keep a good portion of my strength using either. Albuterol is more comfortable to me as the effects don't last as long so its easy to control.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

SUNDAY
257
back

deads 225x20, 315x10, 405x12, 405x12- small dbol bump 25 mg preworkout pumped out my lower back
db row 2 sets of the following 120 to fail, 100 to fail, 75 to fail, 50 to fail, 25 to fail- almost puked on the 1st set. kinda overdid it and was a little flat after that
pull ups bw x 16, x 13, x12
overhead extentsions 3 sets 90 pounds. really slow and controlled. 60 sec sets
machine rows for pumps light weight two sets only worked the squeeze

hanging leg raises. 
ball crunches

back to feeling good in the gym. a few days of DBOL PWO only seems to be doing the trick... for now( evil laugh)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop,  Adex ai  25 DBOL preworkout only


----------



## XYZ (Jul 29, 2013)

^^Gets hard if a gentle breeze blows by with that much test.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^Gets hard if a gentle breeze blows by with that much test.



yes it does...
actually Im like that naturally.  Im 72% of a rapist. 
and I dont know what is is but I have always been crazy for pregnant women. 
my wifes hot pregnant sister wanted to bring her kid to the fair this weekend. guess who and his daughter took the ride. 
I literally eye fucked her for 3 hours.  and she goes on about how her husband doesnt like her being pregnant.  my eyes are almost rolling in the back of my head.  
very very spirited LHJO that evening.


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



Can we officially call this the "Sex Panther Cycle?"

Anchorman - Sex panther - YouTube


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yes it does...
> actually Im like that naturally.  Im 72% of a rapist.
> and I dont know what is is but I have always been crazy for pregnant women.
> my wifes hot pregnant sister wanted to bring her kid to the fair this weekend. guess who and his daughter took the ride.
> ...



Pregnant women turn me on too.

Pregnant women and black street walkers.

Skeet Skeet Skeet


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2013)

maybe start a sexy pregnant lady thread ?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

ROID said:


> maybe start a sexy pregnant lady thread ?



Cant say I havent thought about it. Cant say I wouldnt know where to get some material


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not sure how the rest of the bros would feel about the sexy pregnant lady thread. I don't know too many that would share our passion.

You are a pioneer Jimbo.


----------



## BigWorm (Jul 29, 2013)

ROID said:


> Pregnant women turn me on too.
> 
> Pregnant women and black street walkers.
> 
> Skeet Skeet Skeet



How about a pregnant black street walker?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2013)

tonya was sexy as hell preggo


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> How about a pregnant black street walker?



Ummmmm.....

Hell yeah

I'm a adrenaline junkie.  I get a rush outta fucking street walkers without a condom. Wondering if I've caught an STD really gets my heart racing.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tonya was sexy as hell preggo



This I believe.  I bet she was a waddler


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 29, 2013)

ROID said:


> Ummmmm.....
> 
> Hell yeah
> 
> I'm a adrenaline junkie.  I get a rush outta fucking street walkers without a condom. Wondering if I've caught an STD really gets my heart racing.



You have a immune penis
I have a few very questional friends. They all know that I have weakness for women, cocaine and non asain tug and rubs. One of the dudes gives me the number for this call girl. They also know that im not calling a hooker on principle. But the dude saids im going to love her. I didnt press the issue cause im sure I would love a lot a call girls.  I saw the guy a few m more months later, geeked out I asked him why would I love  that call girl.  I was then told, she was four monthes pregnant. Gdi I blew it.


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2013)

Nothing is more tragic than opportunity lost.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



i thought you were natty


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i thought you were natty



naturally handsome...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

monday was shoulder day.. forgot to log it. 

my wife called me mid workout and I had to go home cause she was going to be late... kinda a busted workout...

luckily is was shoulder day and im not a fan of shoulder day. so if there is a day to fuck up thats it.

I forgot to log a leg day too. GD I suck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

WED 

chest/back hybrid

incline press
225x15, 315 x12, 365x7, 365x6( I was convinced I could get 8...) 315 x9
rack pulls
315x 10, 405x10, 495x8, 585x5
raised legs push ups
3 set to fail
bw pull ups 
3 sets to fail
reverse grip DB bench press 
3 set with 75 to fail(18-14)
db rows
3 drop sets( 120x6, 90x6, 60x6, 30x6)

cable crunches
low back extension machine. 

15 min on treadmill. simply because of the two milfs in the machines in front. I cant be the only one that selects my cardio occurrences, frequency and duration based on the ass on the machines in front of me... am I?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2013)

hmmm....I have a present


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2013)

YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YouTube



Thanks man...sure do know how to make a fella feel good. Great ass no way around it


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 4, 2013)

you lost me at geeked out....... SINCE I AM RIGHT MEOW!!!!!!!!! A.D.D. has kicked in and I can only read a few sentences of a thread before I just to another thread!!!!!!!! Cocaine is a hell of a drug!


----------



## Intense (Aug 4, 2013)

Would u smash any


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 4, 2013)

Intense said:


> Would u smash any



Yes. Least inpressed with the first one. Still would be a treat tho.   Now which one has the cawk?


----------



## Intense (Aug 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yes. Least inpressed with the first one. Still would be a treat tho.   Now which one has the cawk?




Jakes on you, they all have cocks..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 4, 2013)

Chest day
256
Bench press 
225x 20, 315x 10, 315x19, 225x 31
Incline db 
50x 20, 90x 20, 120x 16, 90x 19
dips
Bw x16 3 sets.
Cable flies lieing on bench
30 x16 3 sets

Db curls alt
25 x15, 35 x 15, 45x15, 55x12
Preacher curls plate driven
45 x18 staying in the top half of the movement trying to flex hard


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

That's a hellava volume DJ!


----------



## Intense (Aug 5, 2013)

Solid bench numbers/reps!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2013)

More gear and organic coconut oil.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 5, 2013)

dj,can you inject coconut oil please..thank you


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday was back 
253

Pull ups bw x12, bw x16, bw+45 x 11, bw+70 x 7 (this was too much, sloppy), bw x 12
Underhand bent over rows 225x 14, 315x9, 315x8, 225x10, 135x I0 (60 sec set)
 V bar high row 160x 14, 160x 13, 120x18
Pull overs 3 sets of 12 with a 75 pound ez curl
Rear delt flies 3 sets of 15 pounds to failure

Light weight arm pumping and pushups done throughout

Gym vigor, appetite, super excessive sex drive has really came back after a 3 or 4 week hiatus.  I got that week 3 feeling, where you feel the potential. ..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Today shoulders.
252

Giant sets today

3 sets of this...db military press 100 x12, lateral raise 25 x12, rotator cuff 5x12. Very fast pace. Soaked shirt had to change

3 sets of this...bus drivers 45x12, cable upright row 90x12, arnold press 65x 12.

So I had 45 min today and I was in good spirits and I hit the carbs right the last couple of days, so I was full and strong. I was at a breakneck speed in aset. The place was pretty empty and I was able to set myself up for quick exchanges.

Sex drive is back to uncomfortable.  Rubbed one off before I got out of bed. Then again 3 more times. Ill be honest im starting to tire of looking at every woman I see and finding a reason I would fuck her. Im tired of flirting with every woman I talk to.  Tired of being so sexually frustrated with my wife... sorry guys with the ED. But having a overfuncting boner is exhausting.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2013)

Rape. That's the answer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Rape. That's the answer.



I was a considering this route


----------



## independent (Aug 8, 2013)

Must be nice.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2013)

Jimmy needs to go to Amsterdam's red light district.  They will have to close the town when he leaves, all of the whores will be in the hospital with BLS.  Bowed-Leg syndrome.

I'll buy you the first few rounds, I'm sure it won't take you more than 10 mins to blow 3-4 times with all of the back up you must have.


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

DJ still unjerked i see...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Jimmy needs to go to Amsterdam's red light district.  They will have to close the town when he leaves, all of the whores will be in the hospital with BLS.  Bowed-Leg syndrome.
> 
> I'll buy you the first few rounds, I'm sure it won't take you more than 10 mins to blow 3-4 times with all of the back up you must have.



So kind of you.  Im sure I could do some damage. Give me some of your pt 141 and I might be able to tear through all the whores there.  With time to spare to get squinty eyed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 8, 2013)

Saney said:


> DJ still unjerked i see...



Challenge accepted! by the weekend you will have pics, you will probably feel bad about this statement. And I will accept your non apology.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 9, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> So kind of you.  Im sure I could do some damage. Give me some of your pt 141 and I might be able to tear through all the whores there.  With time to spare to get squinty eyed.



The one thing I will say is once you smoke some of the pot or hash in the "coffee" houses, ANYTHING else you try will be second class.  The beer being room temp. was the worst part of everything.

Lots of Asians there also, perverts.

The live sex shows are interesting to say the least.  A girl was doing a hand stand with a lit candle in her box.

It was a good time, a long, long, long time ago.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 9, 2013)

Started working up a thread idea last night about a "sinful" city travel guide/recommendations.  Now that I am married with baby #1 on the way I need to pass on some of my knowledge, it also gives me a chance to reminisce about all the crap I probably shouldn't have lived through. Would also be cool to see where else gets recommended for those times I do get a hall pass.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

update


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2013)

hawt


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

forgot to log sat....
I was 254
it was a full body pumper. focus on the back. silly pace, high volume


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 13, 2013)

yesterday 
253
legs
front squats  135x12, 225 x12, 275x8, 275 x6,(came up a little lame in the groin area) 135 x12
hack squats machine 4 plates x50, 6 plates x 30, 8 plates x15, 2 plates x100
leg extentions- 120 x 14 three sets
hamstring curls 200 x 15 three set
sissy squats x20 2 sets
calf raises 6 sets each sets starts with three plates per side to fail(20ish), pull one on each side off to fail(20 ish) , pull one plate off to fail(15 ish)

little stair master focusing on calfs... cramped up in 6 min.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2013)

Looked jerked DJ - who's primo you running?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 13, 2013)

Jimmy! Did you get the number of the guy whose horse kicked in the tri ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2013)

the long head is enormous


----------



## Drew83 (Aug 13, 2013)

nice work bro! Sick horse shoe


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Looked jerked DJ - who's primo you running?



actually a member her has been doing some brewing. his stuff is good, his labels look great. Im not sure he wants to be outed... but you know him


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

yesterday 
chest 
253

decline bench press 225 x20, 315 x 15, 365 x 12, 365 x11, 225 x18
incline DB press( rotating to neutral grip with deep stretch at the bottom) 40 x 30, 120 x 16, 120 x 15, 90 x12(dropped to my knees catch breath quickly) x9(same protocol) x5 (same protocol) x2 failed.
dips BW x16, x16, x14
push ups x50 2 sets
cable cross while on flat bench 20x 25 2 sets( really focusing on flexing the whole range of motion)

ab rollers, ball crunches( just because a young lady was doing abs nearby and I wanted a panty shot... and I got it..)

last couple of weeks the spirits have been kinda down. lifting intensity has dropped off.  work has been busy and I have been under some professional and personal stresses.  I have still made in it and the workout count but thye have not had the same fire.  I have been trying to block out the BS but I have a hard time turning it off. sleep is back to junk... cals are down... workouts have suffered. Im fighting through it but Im just not 100 percent. 

I plan on giving this cycle a kick in the ass here as soon as I can get my fucking shit together.  I think Im going to pull the masteron prop, jack the Omnadrens and add in some euro pharm TBOL, and ride some of this masteron e and primo blend at a moderate pace to prevent the water buffalo look.  I also got a pretty large pack from my friends at purchase peptides with LR3, DES, and some GHf and GHRP6... which of course my dolphin will love.  I need to change it up and soon as I can get my mind right


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> actually a member her has been doing some brewing. his stuff is good, his labels look great. Im not sure he wants to be outed... but you know him



Nice! What dosage may i ask? You can tell legit primo?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yesterday
> chest
> 253
> 
> ...


Jimmy you are a Animal!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Nice! What dosage may i ask? You can tell legit primo?


Its a 150\150 primo mast e blend. Two a week so 300 of each. I have primo amps that were gtg, but I cant tell the difference between primo and maste.  And im into week two so its a little premature. I probably wont be able to tell if is masteron or primo... I stay dry om both and I get heavier back hair on both. And I want to bone line crazy on both.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 15, 2013)

700mcg clen wow I'm a pussy at only 100 lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> 700mcg clen wow I'm a pussy at only 100 lol


No those are weekly numbers. 100 is the end of comfortable. I have gone up to 200mcg but its asking for a headache.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No those are weekly numbers. 100 is the end of comfortable. I have gone up to 200mcg but its asking for a headache.


Dammit you inspired me to do 700 I just halved dose and took 350




jk I get headaches at 100 sometimes I thought something was wrong there.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No those are weekly numbers. 100 is the end of comfortable. I have gone up to 200mcg but its asking for a headache.



Running some Galenika Test from PSL and some clen right now to clean up from a summer of travel and FUBAR diet before a winter blast.  Anything more than 75mcg and the cramps have always eaten me alive no matter how much taurine and water I pump in me.  Have a love hate relationship with clen.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

I find clen to be a warm inviting friend, in the the am and a miserable cunt, in the afternoon... unless I really stay on the water. Its got to be alot an consistent.   I have come to terms with the realization that the reason I was convinced that clen was more anabolic then it actually is, is because my water consumption to prevent headaches. The happy and unseen side result effect was the growth. Oddly clen taught me (rather trained me) into drinking more water.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Its a 150\150 primo mast e blend. Two a week so 300 of each. I have primo amps that were gtg, but I cant tell the difference between primo and maste.  And im into week two so its a little premature. I probably wont be able to tell if is masteron or primo... I stay dry om both and I get heavier back hair on both. And I want to bone line crazy on both.



Shit bro does that stuff cork like a mfker?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Shit bro does that stuff cork like a mfker?



Yeah a little. If your using a heavy weight primo you got to be ready for that.  But that shot was tue am and tonight (thur pm)you cant see it and can hardly feel it with my fingers. No real pain after the first couple hours.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah a little. If your using a heavy weight primo you got to be ready for that.  But that shot was tue am and tonight (thur pm)you cant see it and can hardly feel it with my fingers. No real pain after the first couple hours.



shit Id take a little pain for a golden blend like that bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

Bayer primo ALWAYS left lumps here and there no matter where you injected or how deep.  LOVED that stuff!  1g a week FTW!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

SAT
shoulders
252

db military press drop sets...after warm... (120x 14, 90x9, 60x8, 30x12), (120x11, 90x8, 60x8, 30x6) 
superset cable rope upright rows/ bus drivers... 90x15/45x12, 90 x13/45x14, 70x16/25x20
sitting lat raises 25x20, 25x18, 15 x30
rear delt raises 15x15 5 sets
shrugs 225 x16( 3 sec hold, narrow grip)

leg raise, ball crunches 10 sets total...all to failure

felt really good. had three meals in before 11. at the gym at 1230.  added some viagra(like I need it) for pumps. added some spot clen just for a pick me up.

3 lhjo in the afternoon... fucking viagra

I forgot to log a shoulder day it was a good one too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Bayer primo ALWAYS left lumps here and there no matter where you injected or how deep.  LOVED that stuff!  1g a week FTW!


I was running 700 mg a week and really good stuff for those who have patience( and the funds)... I only had one side. around week 10 my back got super hairy. the hairs were thick too, like the gauge of the hair... Im hairy but this was different. I like turned Italian over night


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Monday.
252
chest day... went late in the evening for a change. got my prip on before I went... new MILFS, new people. kinda nice

decline bench  225 x20, 315 x15, 315 x17, 315x 8( super slow, with spot, tried for a minute set, almost made it)
db incline- 120 x15  3 sets
dips bw +45 x14, x12, x12
cable cross 30 x25, 30 x22, 20 x25, 20 x20
push ups raised feet 2 sets to failure

ab wheel 5 sets, ab machine to failure 3 sets( convient that the machine was placed right behind a stair master in use by a milf I had never seen before)

added viagra for pumps. and luckly my wife wanted to get pumped last night so the viagra was dual purposed. 

feeling better in the gym. some stessors have relieved themselves slightly. I have been stoned a lot more too, that may have something to do with it.  I have always prided myself on people not knowing I was a smoker and most of the time it was prior to sleeping just to bring me and my type a personality down a little.  so I never smoked during the day... well all that has changed. I have been stoned for about 4 days straight.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

^^BEST NEWS OF THE MONTH.  Jimmy got laid!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ^^BEST NEWS OF THE MONTH.  Jimmy got laid!



ask enough and eventually the math has to work out for you!


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Beg enough and eventually the math has to work out for you!



Fixed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> shit Id take a little pain for a golden blend like that bro



How's that primo treating you?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Aug 21, 2013)

DJ, what your pinning schedule for the sust?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's that primo treating you?



So far so good  gamma labs makes a good product.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> DJ, what your pinning schedule for the sust?



Mon, wed, fri, sat.  Best I could get to eod while still getting my gram. Plus im a mental case and these are my for certain gym days.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

Wed 
Back day-got to the gym late and had to relieve the nanny so it was a 45 min event. But I hit the ground running... you know im ok with short workouts as long as I know in advance its going to be a short one. I recently told my wife that I WILL under no uncertian terms be home by 545 to release the nanny. I told her to call me for emergencies only between 445 and 545 and I am in the gym busting my shit. She still fucking calls me eod to tell me that she wull be home by 545 and I dont need to be home on the clock. Which on one hand is nice of her... on the other hand she keeps on interupting my mental place.

252

Pull ups bw x 12, bw x 16, bw +45x 10, bw +45 x9, bw x 15
Drop sets (x 2) db rows of the following 120x8, 90x8, 60x8, 30x8- no rest these where brutal. Seriously left a few silver dollar puddles.
Underhand  high row machine belt driven. 3 sets 120 per arm

Ab Roller in betweensets


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2013)

Brutal!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

Friday
253

Was not feeling going to the gym but like a good solider I went anyways... I did a full body pump by the time I got the pump i was in the mood but almosty out of time. I worked on my calfs and and rear delts a little more as I feel I alwayd neglect them.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

Plateau buster

look at  this td from purchase peptides(for my dolphin)

2 vials igf des for pre and post wo
2 vials ifg lr3 for twice daily igf boost

6 mod grf and 6 ghrp 6 for appetite and growth boost

I needed something to get over this hump. Im going be using this aggressively and im going to log in research section...


----------



## independent (Aug 24, 2013)

Have you thought about tapping the nanny?


----------



## Milwdude (Aug 24, 2013)

Sweeeeeeet score!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you thought about tapping the nanny?



Of course I have thought about it... not bad looking. Not great either tho. Theres this new red head that moved in my neighborhood.  Im purposely avoiding her... she would be trouble for me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Sun 
Shoulders 
251
Had dinner at a polish friends house on sat. Night. It was salty and  carborific. But I looked great on sun morning
Had the gym to myself
Db shoulder press(drop sets) 110x12, 90x12, 60x8, 30x8...110x10, 90x9,60x7, 30x6
Super wide db press 45x 12 3sets
Seated Side raise/ front raise superset 30x12/30x12, 40x10/40x6 (too much), 25x13/25x9
Bus driver/ upright row with cable 45x10/60x20, 35x12/60x18, 25x15/60x15 

Posed for 20 min... really wanted a fella I knew to come and snap a few shots of me. All mine came our blurry cause I was so clenned up.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

Monday
254
Im back to growing.  Pretty excited
Chest
Decline 225x20, 315x15, 365x13, 315x 12
Incline db press 120x16, 120x12, 120x9
Tri over press 90x16, 120x12, 100x15
Dips bw x 15 3 sets
Cable cross 30x20 2 set

Apetite is back, sexdrive is back to insane, gym feels good...I want to ride this and grow for a few weeks. Significant cycle changes in near future!


----------



## s2h (Aug 26, 2013)

so have you hung one on the nanny yet?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

No but I did give her ass another review this morning.  If it were just her ass. I would tap it


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 27, 2013)

You ever had pose coaching?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Plateau buster
> 
> look at this td from purchase peptides(for my dolphin)
> 
> ...



you are dead to me now


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You ever had pose coaching?



No
I have a few friends that are well versed in the skill... so I have picked up some idea of how to do it through osmosis While being around them


----------



## cube789 (Aug 27, 2013)

^talks to milfs in ballet classes







arnold would approve


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^talks to milfs in ballet classes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironically... I just signed my three year old girl up for ballet classes.  you know what milfs love more then my chest or my charm or my infinity... my loving devotion to my daughter.  I took her to swim classes when she was a baby.  I was the only man in the place.  I couldn't figure out why, as a man, you would want to miss out on one of the funnest things you can do with a baby... why was I the only man in there. It was fun for the kid, it was fun for me. 
and I saw all these women looking at me having a genuinely good time enjoying my kid and I could see it in there eyes... they were melting.  even though there was casual flirty occurring throughout the class when the class was over I couldn't believe how many of the women asked me what class I was signing up for next.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 27, 2013)

azza signs for all the classes that's available..


----------



## independent (Aug 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ironically... I just signed my three year old girl up for ballet classes.  you know what milfs love more then my chest or my charm or my infinity... my loving devotion to my daughter.  I took her to swim classes when she was a baby.  I was the only man in the place.  I couldn't figure out why, as a man, you would want to miss out on one of the funnest things you can do with a baby... why was I the only man in there. It was fun for the kid, it was fun for me.
> and I saw all these women looking at me having a genuinely good time enjoying my kid and I could see it in there eyes... they were melting.  even though there was casual flirty occurring throughout the class when the class was over I couldn't believe how many of the women asked me what class I was signing up for next.



In a nutshell your a opportunity whore.


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> In a nutshell your a opportunity whore.



Whore is such a strong word, how about "Opportunity Maximizer"


----------



## independent (Aug 27, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Whore is such a strong word, how about "Opportunity Maximizer"



Big true.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> In a nutshell your a opportunity whore.


Yes


BigWorm said:


> Whore is such a strong word, how about "Opportunity Maximizer"



But like this better


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

Wed back
254
Off preworkout drinks for the few weeks. I started again yesterday...I didnt really work back into the dose... woah really hit me yesterday

Deads (10 pounds on bumper weights hence the strange math) 55x20, 145x20, 235x20, 325x12, 415x9, 505x5 no belt or straps
Pull ups bw x15, bw x15, bw x13
Low cable rows 230x15, 260x 14, 90x30, 60x 30
Cable pull overs 60x 15 3 sets  pumping motions

Took my time with deads hence the low volume

got a bunch of new omnadren the other day... I popped a few (3) extra the day I got them. Im going to make changes to my cycle shortly.  Im going to lose a 700 mg of masteron.  But add it right back in with more deca and test. Short tbol and petide run...

Then I think im going to back it down  for 6-8 weeks of just 500 mg of test. Some hcg.  

I got a bothersome message from a friend last night in regards to the real life consequences of aas abuse. Got me thinking a little about making sure I over do it for my own vanity. I can deal with minor aches and pains and trt. But kidney failure, strokes and major back injuires are a different animal.  For me my oral use has always been pretty minimal and I have avoided injury... I have been lucky and smart (ish), I would like to maintain that luck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2013)

So you switched from tren to deca?How are you liking deca @700mg?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

No I avoid tren... I always run 250 mg of deca. My cruise is 250 test and 250 deca. Really like some deca in all the time. 

Im about to drop the mast prop and add some additional deca. 

I have not had deca dik and I have gone upto a gram of npp and deca combined.  I have no issues with nandrolone.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2013)

How long does it usually take for deca kick in fully?Im only banging 500mg (first time)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

I usually blend npp and deca because I hate waiting.  I would expect 4_6 weeks before the deca gets traction. I usually will run some npp up until that point and then again as a ramp off it cause it takes equally as long to exit

When im really using nandrolone
1-6 500 deca, 300 npp
7-12 750 deca
13-18 700 npp.
 Not unlike how I use prop to front load and while I allow the long ester to clear.  Allows for easier pct timing. If your into things like that (pct)
N7


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I usually blend npp and deca because I hate waiting.  I would expect 4_6 weeks before the deca gets traction. I usually will run some npp up until that point and then again as a ramp off it cause it takes equally as long to exit
> 
> When im really using nandrolone
> 1-6 500 deca, 300 npp
> ...


I wish I would grabbed two bottles of npp!And what is this pct talk you speak of?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> I wish I would grabbed two bottles of npp!And what is this pct talk you speak of?



Theres always next time.

...thats my boy...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No I avoid tren... I always run 250 mg of deca. My cruise is 250 test and 250 deca. Really like some deca in all the time. .



That's an interesting concept. I had leftover NPP and cruised in 200mg test and 150mg NPP for 8 weeks and liked it. You're comfortable a perma-cycle if deca doesn't have it's risks?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's an interesting concept. I had leftover NPP and cruised in 200mg test and 150mg NPP for 8 weeks and liked it. You're comfortable a perma-cycle if deca doesn't have it's risks?



Im comfortable with TRT... I have made piece with it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

*gamma labs*

just wanted to show you fellas some gamma labs... this is the same lab that made this primo/mast E blend I am so found of.
real clean potent stuff... I would recommend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey DJ!  I was wondering why you added 250mg of test-e to the 1000mg of Omna. I mean what's the advantage over just doing 1250mg of Omna's?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 30, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey DJ!  I was wondering why you added 250mg of test-e to the 1000mg of Omna. I mean what's the advantage over just doing 1250mg of Omna's?


I was actually cruising on test e and deca (250 each) and just decided to not take it out... I had a bunch of it. the Omna have a little hormone variation... I thought maybe a little test e would flatten out the edges of the fluctuation. Im sure it really made no difference.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2013)

That make sense.  I thought maybe there was some science behind it


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> just wanted to show you fellas some gamma labs... this is the same lab that made this primo/mast E blend I am so found of.
> real clean potent stuff... I would recommend



Saw the calluses and immediately knew it had to be your left hand.  

keep up the updates brother, been pretty much a Test and var guy for a few years but you are inspiring me to bring some old friends back into the mix this winter.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> just wanted to show you fellas some gamma labs... this is the same lab that made this primo/mast E blend I am so found of.
> real clean potent stuff... I would recommend



Been using Gamma Labs Test E/Mast E Blend, I freaking LOVE IT!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2013)

...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a few fellas running gamma test cyp and they really like it. They are looking for more...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ...



^^^ the new tapatalk doesnt always let me see new posts . . so I have to post to see the new one. . .  dont want to miss out on DJ junk pics . . just sayin'


----------



## cube789 (Sep 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ...



spam reported


----------



## Swfl (Sep 2, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Been using Gamma Labs Test E/Mast E Blend, I freaking LOVE IT!



Looks nice how do I get some? Is this gear for rockstars only? Like you and jimmy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 2, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Looks nice how do I get some? Is this gear for rockstars only? Like you and jimmy...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4




PM me brother, Private label, but very sweet.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 3, 2013)

Pm sent!  Thanks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

little behind here...
friday legs and  arms
256

I was going to squat. I got into my last warm up set and my back pumps were out of control. I think it was because of the deads two days prior. I took the hint and racked the fucker
leg sled 4 plate per side... 50 reps, 44 reps, 39 reps
leg extentions ( up and down 6 reps per weight, no rest) 60, 120, 180, 240, 180, 120, 60 = set one... 40, 80, 120, 160, 200, 120, 40 set two... really thought about puking.
leg curls( same up and down) 50, 100, 150, 200, 150, 100, 50 three sets.... thats all my machines got.
sissy squats 3 sets to failure

close grip press 225x 16, 225x 15, 225x 14
crushers 115x 12, 115 x 14, 115 x 8
cable french 3 set 70 pounds to fail

ez curls 115 x14, 115x12, 115x9
preacher machine 45 plate... top half of the motion only. really flexing 3 sets didnt even count

little ab wheel


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

SAT was shoulders
254

IGF started kicking... good workout

db shoulder press
75x20, 100x15, 120 x13.... up and down again(my theme this weekend) 6 reps per weight, little rest on the way up... none on the way down.  60, 90, 120, 90(failed), 60(failed), 30(failed)
DB front raises. 25x14, 25x15, 35x9, 35x10
lat raises 25x14, 35 x11, 45 x8. 55x6(sloopy... too much) 
shrugs (narrow grip 5 sec hang at the top) 225x 20, 315 x12, 225x 18, 225x 15- 
did some dips cause it felt right


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

MONDAY

253

this was a workout to remember... I switched up my AAS. got some peptides in me. a new PWO drink. a new gym(new ass to creep). popped a viagra for fun and 2 prips. food and water was right. I had everything timed perfectly... seriously like a masterpiece of timeliness.


chest

decline bench 225x20, 315x14, 315x20(fuck yeah), 225x14
flat DB bench( up and downs 6 reps per weight very little rest going up, none going down) 75, 100, 130, 90, 60. 
reverse grip DB bench 100 x11, 100 x9 (fail), 75 x14(fail)
dips BW x 13, 12, 12
DB flies 25x20, 35x20, 45x15, 55x15

***stopped and helped a nice milf on her upright rows.  she wants me to train with her. I then saw her at the grocery store with her kid. and I had my kid. and we established that we are married with kids and the flirting got way worse after that, I seriously need to just not talk to females. 

stupid fucking masteron


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen

UPCOMING CHANGES...

1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e,  500 mg of tbol for the next 4 weeks. also running IGF LR3 and DES and MOD GFR and GHRP 6

then were going to take it down to a normal persons dose for a few months.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 3, 2013)

Jimmy!!

You goin' out for the role as the new Superman, or somethin' ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2013)

i feel your pain....cannot speak
and post more noodz


----------



## SheriV (Sep 3, 2013)

I second post more nudes...or send em to my phone, that'll work too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 3, 2013)

I should snap a few before this gear change and the IGF kicks...

sheri... you know I got you... I want your opinion before I post em up... you get the unedited versions. and its only fair, right


----------



## SheriV (Sep 3, 2013)

thats all I'm sayin


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

WED
back day
256

Im really liking these up and down sets... so Im keeping this rolling for a week or so

db rows( up and down 6 reps per weight, three or four deep breaths between weights going up, no rest going down) 40, 80, 100, 120, 80, 40- two sets. 
high v bar rows 220x 14, 260x11, 180x 12, 120x20
pull ups ( already kinda cashed, had a buddy help me to beyond failure)  bw x 12+2, bw x 11+2, bw x8

ab rollers

cable preacher curls 3 set 45# focus on the peak contraction
db curls 65 x12, 55 x13, 55 x9, 45 x11, 25 x20
1 set 21's with ez curl 60 pounds

really liking this TBOL and IGF. feeling super pumped

I have a friend that I have known for some time and I knew she was hot. but I was uncertain as to how hot.  I have never seen her in a state of undress.  She sent me a summer time bikini pick and she is very fucking hot. She downplays how hot she is... I was literally 60-70 percent hard for a good three to four hours. I must have had sex with her 14 times in my head yesterday.  lets say it was a very spirited LHJO last night.  masteron and hot chicks= boner issues


----------



## Swfl (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not sure what it is but ever since I got back from vacation I have been having very vivid dreams of me ALMOST but NOT cheating on my wife with these little 18yr old tight bodied girls I have never seen before.  It's really fucking with my head when I wake up. Like damn I almost cheated on her again oh wait it was a dream I could have gotten away with it, then I feel worse because I missed an opportunity.  It's a viscious circle!  Taking a week off of short ester test then putting it back in is a magical thing!!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I'm not sure what it is but ever since I got back from vacation I have been having very vivid dreams of me ALMOST but NOT cheating on my wife with these little 18yr old tight bodied girls I have never seen before.  It's really fucking with my head when I wake up. Like damn I almost cheated on her again oh wait it was a dream I could have gotten away with it, then I feel worse because I missed an opportunity.  It's a viscious circle!  Taking a week off of short ester test then putting it back in is a magical thing!!! I highly recommend it.



I find those dreams unsettling. its your subconsciousness telling you something...

Its funny those 18 year olds I no longer find hyper attractive. my attraction to females has aged very comfortably with me.  I like my peers.  I find myself checking out milfs way more then an 18 year olds


----------



## Swfl (Sep 6, 2013)

in real life me too. I have always liked older women. hence the weird 18yr old thing. in my dream it was the night of her birthday and she was literally waiting for midnight to get here so she could be 18.  when I was younger I never had an issue with under aged girls. but seriously older chicks has always been my thing. I had this 29 yr old with a kid when I was 19 she kept asking me if it was legal she stopped asking after I started making the headboard hit the wall...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals


----------



## Swfl (Sep 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals



You should change your name to DonkeyJimmy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SheriV (Sep 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have a friend that I have known for some time and I knew she was hot. but I was uncertain as to how hot.  I have never seen her in a state of undress.  She sent me a summer time bikini pick and she is very fucking hot. She downplays how hot she is... I was literally 60-70 percent hard for a good three to four hours. I must have had sex with her 14 times in my head yesterday.  lets say it was a very spirited LHJO last night.  masteron and hot chicks= boner issues





hmmmmmm...and I thought it was my bikini pic that got you all hot and here it was some hot chick


----------



## SheriV (Sep 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals




I approve of the originals....and the super elongated black out into the sink, not fake


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> hmmmmmm...and I thought it was my bikini pic that got you all hot and here it was some hot chick



omg cover= blown


----------



## SheriV (Sep 6, 2013)

tell me more about this "hot chick" you're having sex with in your head....so I can have her killed


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> tell me more about this "hot chick" you're having sex with in your head....so I can have her killed



oh you dont want to do that. she a very nice person. I think you would like her... maybe we can arrange something


----------



## SheriV (Sep 6, 2013)

<3


----------



## SheriV (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about you lovin on this "hot chick" in the abstract..

she's so hot...she's so nice...hmmmmmm


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2013)

Get a fucking room...lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Get a fucking room...lol



Ecawkblocker


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2013)

.... wish yoar cawk wasn't so blek


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 6, 2013)

That's what makes JD so charming, it ain't his personality or his extreme good looks.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 6, 2013)

I know Chicago's kind of fucked up.so you may be confused but that thing in the bottom of the picture that your dick is in, is called a sink not a urinal... where I come from we don't pee in sinks Jimmy.




dieseljimmy said:


> current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals





oh ...fuuuck...yeah....


God damn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 6, 2013)

randy marsh loves food network phone sex - YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .... wish yoar cawk wasn't so blek



I dont know what your talking about....

Oh fuck...my cawk is black. I beat that shit like it owed me money last night. Little buise. No biggie, ill walk it off


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

SAT 
shoulders
257

I almost got the replication of my timing down again... food was right, tbol was right, igf was right, water was right, pwo was right, one prip was right

smith press military press.( machine saids bar is 25) 205 x18, 245x 15, 285 x8, 285 x8,  last set no rest 285x6, 205x6, 115x10
front raises 15x20, 25x20, 35x15, 45x11, 55x7, 25x15
side raises 15x20, 25 x20, 35x15, 45x10
cable rope attachment upright rows 65x12 3 sets

push ups and pull ups

hanging leg raises. 

really feeling the upswing to this IGF.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

sorry...I'll relinquish him again so he can get back to posting his log


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> sorry...I'll relinquish him again so he can get back to posting his log



Is your screen covered in fanny batter?


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

*wipes off the screen*


no


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *wipes off the screen*
> 
> 
> no



Mine is


----------



## Milwdude (Sep 9, 2013)

Hanging leg raises really rock the abs!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Is your screen covered in fanny batter?



I love when I have to google your phrases. I think I know what they mean but not 100 percent and the answers always found in the urban dictionary.  
Uphill gardener... right
Fanny batter... wrong

Your a god damn inspiration


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

I just happened to know the term "fanny" 

what are you saying about me with this uphill gardener business?


----------



## SheriV (Sep 9, 2013)

fuck this, Im freezing. I'm gettin in the jacuzzi


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> fuck this, Im freezing. I'm gettin in the jacuzzi



Most sensible thing you've posted all day


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 11, 2013)

monday 
258
shoulder was tweeky... decided to vary the plan
fresh to this IGF DES so I pumped 50 mcg into each bicep and did a bi only day. (little tri)

db alt curls
25 x20, 35x20, 45x15, 55x14, 65x12, 75x11
tri push down cable
60x20, 80x20, 100x15, 120x15

concentration curls and single overhead extension super set
45x15/45x14, 55x12/55x10, 35x20, 35x15

ez curl/ ex overhead superset no rest
120 x12/120x13 2 sets

3 light sets of preacher curls focusing on the top half of the movement

biceps were so pumped it hurt. skin was itchy. this PP igf DES is probably my new favorite peptide.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

How much mileage you're getting out of a vial?


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> monday
> 258
> shoulder was tweeky... decided to vary the plan
> fresh to this IGF DES so I pumped 50 mcg into each bicep and did a bi only day. (little tri)
> ...



damm... strong mofo!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 11, 2013)

Blast them phuqers, DJ! 

Way to listen to that machine called your body. It'll whisper things to you......then it turns into a bloody painful scream.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How much mileage you're getting out of a vial?



100 mcg lr3 a day so thats lasting me 10 days. Running 30 days total to avoid massive desensitization. 
The des running 100 mcg pwo only so its more like 16 or 17 days.

Im naturally a big fan of pwo aids. Tne, halo, even mtr to an extent.  This des stuff is no joke for pumps. So far everything I got from purchase peptides is outstanding. My next ifg run maybe just des. Going full on des homo


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm only hearing good things about PP .... Shame peptides were relatively cheap and easy to get here before this massive sports doping scandal a few months back


----------



## independent (Sep 11, 2013)

When you gonna try that ghrp6? Im very curious.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> current status- sent captn and sheri the orginals



All up in the sink.Hopefully the milf washes out the old toothpaste.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> When you gonna try that ghrp6? Im very curious.



I ran out of slin rigs... I have to order some more


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> All up in the sink.Hopefully the milf washes out the old toothpaste.




the real question then become which one of my milfs should I have clean it up...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

WED
261- weight is creeping back up

chest shoulder is still a little tweeky so I worked it smarter

incline db press neutral grip rotating into a standard grip flexing while turning
50x 25, 75 x 25, 100x20, 120 x15, 120 x15, 120 x13
dips 
bw 3 sets to 15
flyes std bench
35x15, 45x15,55x15, 55x15, 55x15
cable crosses
50x15, 40x20, 30x20( 3 sec break) and another 8
push ups
3 sets to fail( feet up) 2 sets to fail feet down
pull overs
75x12 3 sets

50 mcg ifg des in to each pec 3 min before workout began. got a really good pump. my workout was kinda off... my allergies are kicking up really bad this year. and it turned into this sinus inflamation that is really fucking with my program. still got a sick pump in my chest even at 75% capacity 

Its weird maybe I didnt notice this with my last ifg run... but my balls are expanding like its HCG.  I did some research and apparently this is pretty common.  If I were to cycle correctly I would certainly be putting some purchase peptides IGF into my PCT program...


----------



## independent (Sep 12, 2013)

For your allergies you can swab organic coconut oil in your nasal passages. Works killer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> For your allergies you can swab organic coconut oil in your nasal passages. Works killer.



SIL sent me a video about how he applies the organic coconut to your anus for anal rejuvenation.  IT works like a dream


----------



## SheriV (Sep 12, 2013)

^^ it does actually



I can see I'm gonna have to move onto a new net-pet *sigh*


----------



## BigWorm (Sep 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> SIL sent me a video about how he applies the organic coconut to your anus for anal rejuvenation.  IT works like a dream



Coconut flavored feltching...this is going to be huge in San Fran.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)

friday
263- weight is creeping up pretty rapidly
legs- drove all day on friday. my back was not bad... it just felt like, well I had been in a car all day

front squats
135 x15, 185 x15, 225 x15, 275 x8, 225x10
squats
225x20, 315 x12, 225x 15
leg extentions (belt driven)
200x12, 250 x15, 300 x13, 150x25- really squeezed these out. I really thought I was going to puke on that last set
leg curls
200 x15 3 sets
various calf moves and positions.   all done for pumping

Love this IGF. my scale is exploding. and I look marginally thicker in all areas but my cawk.  really a huge difference in pumps and workout stamina.  im not falling off like I normally do. the pump sets have gone from sort of an afterthought to a very important and productive part of the workout.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

... this IGF business must be investigated


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2013)

DJ blowing up on da weights...like the peptide run....that igf from PP is good shit..

Question....how did you get that big long black cawk your hanging into the sink drain?...I'm jelly...oh and does SheriV let you explore her brown road with that boa?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ... this IGF business must be investigated




Im not joking this IGF LR3 adn IGF DES combo is legit! and the results are fast for the impatient in all of us


----------



## Swfl (Sep 17, 2013)

Im doing same thing right now. I put on 7lbs in less than 2 weeks. And the incinadrene is keeping the bf off very nicely. My Appetite is nuts too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> DJ blowing up on da weights...like the peptide run....that igf from PP is good shit..
> 
> Question....how did you get that big long black cawk your hanging into the sink drain?...I'm jelly...oh and does SheriV let you explore her brown road with that boa?



I have masturbated vigorously for years, while injecting a myostatin inhibitor at the moment of ejaculation.  causing my cawk to grow freakish lengths. 
SheriV's butt has not received my penis...yet


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

SAT
264 
bench day... ifs off schedule but I dont care. I wanted to do bench. I got the weekend workout timing down now. although this one I over stimmed and could not eat until dinner. so I had to drink two meals. 

decline
135 x20, 225x 20, 315x14, 315 x20( max effort set) going to start working on 405 for reps... I think Im close to making it a rep weight
incline DB- starting neutral(thumbs up) rotating to standerd(thumbs towards nipples) even more rotation to thumbs towards cawk. 
90 x18, 120 x14, 120x12, 90x10
dips- way forward lean
bwx16 3 sets
cable cross- in standing crab position.  long holds, long flex, long sets
30 x30 3 sets

array of abs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

SUN

bonus day

did some abs, calfs, bis and cardio. nothing to vigorous. really I just wanted to leave my wife for an hour. I was raining all day and I just needed to get away from the nagging. 

I worked up a sweat tho. shot igf DES in to bis and got a sick pump.

flirted with a guy I workout with wife.  thankfully he came in while we were on the stair master and I confessed my sins.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

MONDAY
back 264
bent over rows underhand
135 x15,225x15, 315x8, 315x6 
pull ups
bw x15 3 sets
single arm db rows
90x15, 120x15, 60x10, 30x15- rapid fire sets
machine high rows
120 x12 3 sets
rear delt flies on the pec dec
75 x12 3 sets

short on time on this one... but I soaked a shirt so it counts


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> SUN
> 
> bonus day
> 
> ...



You are flirting with guys now? Damn those omnas must be good.


----------



## jadean (Sep 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> You are flirting with guys now? Damn those omnas must be good.



hahaha going to rethink going over a g on my upcoming blast as a preventative measure


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

im hard the fuck up... not all of us have hot preggers wifes and/or wifes that just like fucking...


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> im hard the fuck up... not all of us have hot preggers wifes and/or wifes that just like fucking...



Hopefully he has a big cawk to keep you happy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hopefully he has a big cawk to keep you happy.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like its time to have a serious heart to heart with the misses. I did this about 2 years ago. I said how much I love her but she wasnt meeting my needs. I said if she doesnt meet them then I would be forced to find someone who would, then I explained how much she meant to me and how attracted to her I was.  And how I wanted that passion back. Then I asked her what I could do to help her get in the mood and what can I do help out... it worked wonders she doesnt attack me but is much more open to my approaches. Life is sooo much better...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

... So thinly veiled threats of rape really works?


----------



## Swfl (Sep 17, 2013)

every time!!!! but you have to disguise them properly.   Someone else said this on the forum one time and it was right on the money. 

Women have a deep seated desire to please their man and make you happy. if you kindly explain what they can do to make you happy even if met with resistance once they calm down they will usually give it a shot.  we'll see if I'm right, my birthday is coming and if the wife gives me what I asked for this will probably become my signature...


----------



## independent (Sep 17, 2013)

Too bad you dont live closer dj, i think the wife would like to get pound by 2 cocks.


----------



## jadean (Sep 17, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Sounds like its time to have a serious heart to heart with the misses. I did this about 2 years ago. I said how much I love her but she wasnt meeting my needs. I said if she doesnt meet them then I would be forced to find someone who would, then I explained how much she meant to me and how attracted to her I was.  And how I wanted that passion back. Then I asked her what I could do to help her get in the mood and what can I do help out... it worked wonders she doesnt attack me but is much more open to my approaches. Life is sooo much better...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4



Had to have this talk as well after our second annnnnnd now we're on our third.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 17, 2013)

jadean said:


> Had to have this talk as well after our second annnnnnd now we're on our third.



Oh fuck that shit... im jerkin it... if I had another kid with her I would stoke out.


----------



## independent (Sep 20, 2013)

More wank material.

Photo Of Pregnant Woman Lifting Weights Sparks Online Firestorm ? CBS Los Angeles


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

.. I just don't get the pregnant woman thing


----------



## independent (Sep 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. I just don't get the pregnant woman thing



Its like having a threesome.


----------



## independent (Sep 20, 2013)

I can only imagine her hot swollen pregnant pussy.


----------



## jadean (Sep 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. I just don't get the pregnant woman thing


Thinking of negging......


----------



## jadean (Sep 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I can only imagine her hot swollen pregnant pussy.



Yesssssss! Wife has been getting it good lately, plus I just upped my test


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

jadean said:


> Thinking of negging......



Me too... but I like my DRSE membership.


----------



## independent (Sep 20, 2013)

It just gets better. Heres all the pics.

Lea-Ann Ellison weightlifting pictures just two weeks before giving birth - Mirror Online


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> It just gets better. Heres all the pics.
> 
> Lea-Ann Ellison weightlifting pictures just two weeks before giving birth - Mirror Online





milf is doing pull ups and snatches...
Snatch (im offically a 12 year old)


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey captn'... I think we should get the band back together and reopen the DRSE user group...what do you think? So we can diseminate the worst info...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Best idea ever! It will coincide with my cialas/proviron cycle!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Best idea ever! It will coincide with my cialas/proviron cycle!



Reopen drse user group. Update members. Share privilaged info amoung distinguished gentlemen and discussion of your penis functionality. .. I cant wait.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 21, 2013)

aww shit, it's on now...  Nothing good can come from this.


----------



## Milwdude (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm in!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh shit im behind

Wed was shoulder day... I remember most of the workout but not enough to log it.

It was a weak workout. I do remember that very clearly.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Friday 
263
Legs

Squats 225 x20, 315 x 14, 315x 15, 225 x25
Front sqauts 225x 12 3 sets
Hack sqauts 90 pounds 100 reps... one set sucked
Leg ext 120x 15 2 sets
Leg curls 120 x 15 2 sets
10 min on stair master... cramped up big time.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Sat
265
Chest

Incline press
225x15, 315x11, 315x12, 225x10
Neutral grip db press
90x14, 100x15, 120x13, 75x15
Machine decline press
140x15...3 sets
Dips 
Bw x14...3 sets
Cable cross on exercise ball
60 x15...2 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Swfl said:


> aww shit, it's on now...  Nothing good can come from this.



DRSE will rise again...


----------



## BigWorm (Sep 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> milf is doing pull ups and snatches...
> Snatch (im offically a 12 year old)



I still do the same shit.  Someone the other day mentioned needing an ATM, and i couldn't help but snicker and think AssToMouth.  If its a juvenile term it still cracks me up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> I still do the same shit.  Someone the other day mentioned needing an ATM, and i couldn't help but snicker and think AssToMouth.  If its a juvenile term it still cracks me up.



That is exactly what is means in Australia ... don't let anyone try and convince you otherwise


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Peptide update

Im up almost ten pounds in 20 days of pp ifg lr3 and ifg des and 10 days of ghrp6 and mod grf... I look marginally thicker and more muscular unfortunately in the last 5 days I have put on some stomach... the ghrp6 is stiff. Im grossly hungry all the time. Im killing my cooler buyearly afternoon. And I practical ly have to eat something out in the afternoon. And im so hungry im making bad food decisions.

Im in love with purchase peptides ifg combo. I feel big and half pumped all day.  By the time im warmed up in the gym I have a full body pump. Im up a rep or two on most sets. The late sets in the workout feel very productive.  

I might slow up the ghrp6 as im now eating too much. Or I have to accommodate another meal in my cooler, which basically means im going to have to take out the water.and carry two coolers...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2013)

How much swing are you allowing for BF-wise?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How much swing are you allowing for BF-wise?



My homemade measuring stick is a particular pair of pants. I have never gotten to 270 and been "pretty" so I keep 265 in my perferials.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 22, 2013)

captn.....Im gonna need for you to send me nudes, semi chubs are good


diesel jimmy just isn't putting out anymore


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Peptide update
> 
> Im up almost ten pounds in 20 days of pp ifg lr3 and ifg des and 10 days of ghrp6 and mod grf... I look marginally thicker and more muscular unfortunately in the last 5 days I have put on some stomach... the ghrp6 is stiff. Im grossly hungry all the time. Im killing my cooler buyearly afternoon. And I practical ly have to eat something out in the afternoon. And im so hungry im making bad food decisions.
> 
> ...




When that crazy hunger arises brother opt for a healthy snack, like 1 cup Greek yogurt, and chopped apples in the mix. The yogurt will satisfy your hunger and keep you satisfied until you jerk one off again. lol 

Glad to hear its going well, looking to get some PP products soon myself.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

SheriV said:


> captn.....Im gonna need for you to send me nudes, semi chubs are good
> 
> 
> diesel jimmy just isn't putting out anymore



From the gal who doesnt want to use my La Quinta Inn reward points with me...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 23, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> When that crazy hunger arises brother opt for a healthy snack, like 1 cup Greek yogurt, and chopped apples in the mix. The yogurt will satisfy your hunger and keep you satisfied until you jerk one off again. lol
> 
> Glad to hear its going well, looking to get some PP products soon myself.



I cant close this thing in the am. Granted I have 2 liters of water in there. Logistically I would need another cooler, which is silly.  I have considered drinking warm water and removing the water from the cooler.  Or carrying a brown sack for fruits, nuts, protien  bars(describing cubes balls too)... I have some tough roads ahead

Youll love pp products. I have recommended to several guys at my gym... specifically some ipam for the joints, ghrp6 for hunger. Both guys love there stuff. One of them raves about their cailis (sp).  Might have to get some clen


----------



## SheriV (Sep 24, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> From the gal who doesnt want to use my La Quinta Inn reward points with me...




well, you know...how can a girl refuse such a classy hotel?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well, you know...how can a girl refuse such a classy hotel?



I know right... continental breakfast too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I know right... continental breakfast too.



If I come along will there be a Good old fashioned DRSE spit roasting?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> If I come along will there be a Good old fashioned DRSE spit roasting?



As long as all sword play can be ruled as "incidental" by a relatively reasonable homosexual


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

.. I'm easy to please bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,  500 mg of tbol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 25, 2013)

holy fuck


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

MONDAY
262

back day
underhand bb rows 
135x 20, 225x14, 305x9, 305x11(tons of body english on this set... fucking row/power clean hybrid)
db row- really low( raise to hip) 
75x15, 100x15, 120x12, 50x20, 50x 20
pull up 
bw x14 3 sets
rear delt db raise
15x 15 3 sets
rear delt cable flys
20 x15 2 sets

ez curl bicep - 21 sets 3 sets 70 pounds

little lower back extentions

slight sexual harrassment to the girl working the front counter... she had yoga pants on and she bent over and I could see her panties when the material stretched. If she wasnt 20 I might flirt with her... instead I just described how much I liked her animal printed panties. ..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

updated


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

peptides 

this particular vial I did not draw out, back load and freeze the pins. I have been pulling the igf reconstituted in AA and then buffering with Nacl just prior to injection.  causing more dullness in the slin pin. but Im a trooper... 
still big time in love with the PP IGF LR3 and PP IGF DES combo.  the workouts have been pretty aggressive since I started it. seem to get better everytime. DES is causing massive pumps, even when my water is down at little. 

I have almost totally backed off the GHRP6 and MOD GFR... the consumption was silly.  Im just way to hungry to operate... The best way I can describe it... is that feeling when you see a woman in a state of undress and you have to fuck her... It consumes your mind, almost everything else is gone. that how my hunger is on PP ghrp6. I cant relax because Im always seeking out the next meal. I think its in part due to PP ghrp6 potency.  other sources 300 even 400 mcg at time several times a day was what is needed. that was my baseline...  PP ghrp 200- 300 is it max... I was rocking too much out of the box.

I need to drop a few pounds and then I will hop back on...


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> MONDAY
> 262
> 
> back day
> ...



Smooth! 

Looking good, DJ.

You keep showing us that strong chin of yours, you'd make a better Batman than that Affleck guy.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> As long as all sword play can be ruled as "incidental" by a relatively reasonable homosexual




woooa wooaaa wooaaaaa here...woooaaa


wait, time out.

do I get a say here?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> woooa wooaaa wooaaaaa here...woooaaa
> 
> 
> wait, time out.
> ...



I guess it depends on your say...
and condoms are out of the question. I have to be practically sterile anyways.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 25, 2013)

wtf


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking hell jerked bro... but I can't understand why your pants are on.

Peptides: GhRP-2 doesn't have the gnawing hunger sides or flushes as an FYI. And do you freeze you tides for later use or something else?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah the pants thing. .. sorry totally negligent  thinking

My appetite is either out of contol or non existent. .. so I like having that lever of control with the ghrp6. I just let it get out of hand a little. I freeze my petides as a logistal thing. Backfilling several rigs a day gets old and I waste alot of regular rigs. And im always worried about contamination.  It just makes more sense to me to reconstitute and backfill all the rigs at once. Its easier, les waste and less contamination risk to a product with so little ba.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

Makes sense. So freezing the pins causes no issues?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Makes sense. So freezing the pins causes no issues?



Its one of those widespread bioscience things. .. good question for the research peoples. I will ask the question tonight... im sure pp knows


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

... He's the man all things peptides


----------



## cube789 (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## independent (Sep 26, 2013)

I froze hcg for a month in pins and it was fine. I even gave it a preg test to rule out broscience.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2013)

lolol, it amazes me how many bro-science dudes DONT know to give hcg a pregnancy test


----------



## independent (Sep 26, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lolol, it amazes me how many bro-science dudes DONT know to give hcg a pregnancy test



I would like to give you a pregnancy test.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2013)

oh fuck!! running away, running away


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would like to give you a pregnancy test.



Wanna race? 



SheriV said:


> oh fuck!! running away, running away



Moe and I WILL find you  

He's 'BIG'... Moe, but I'll just tickle you. Hehe 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

..I'd be happy just to see sheriv's tits


----------



## SheriV (Sep 26, 2013)

hijack of diesel jimmy's gearz abuse log *check*


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ..I'd be happy just to see sheriv's tits



Bump!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm back and subbed in for JD's abuse log


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2013)

sun 
chest day
261

 incline press- 225x15, 315x10, 315 x11, 315x8, 
dips bw x15 3 sets
db pushups 3 sets about 30 reps each
tbar pushdowns 4 set 75 pounds
cable crosses 2 sets 30 pounds 20 reps
skull crushers 135 x8, 135x9 115x14
close grip ez bar 205 x16, 205 x15

energy is down, intensity down....having some fucking uninspired workouts. my water consumption is also down... I believe this is my biggest element of workout success. It slowly slips away, and at least now I recognize it and will add a lot more water.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 

I think Im going to break into a moderate cruse here for a few months.  If Im listening to my body, I think its saying " take it easy on the juice for a little while. and stop jerking off so god damn much"  and I figure I might as well compromise on the juice cause there is no way Im not jerkin it. unless my wife starts putting out. and Im not holding my breath


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2013)

monday 
260
back 

pull ups- bw x15 3 sets
cable pull downs 250x 12 3 set
db rows two sets of... 50x10, 75x10, 100x10, 75x6, 50x6 very good set. 
couple of machine rows set and then my current milf flirt came in. and she requested that I do some cardio with her. which of course I obliged.  but it put a end to that workout. but I got 20 min of elliptical in.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 3, 2013)

the obv answer is I need a gym flirt to get off DJ's jock


----------



## Swfl (Oct 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> monday
> 260
> back
> 
> ...



Low intensity elliptical with a hottie is always fun


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> the obv answer is I need a gym flirt to get off DJ's jock




I cant fucking help it... Im irresistible.  and I always have a chubby


----------



## Milwdude (Oct 3, 2013)

Pin some DECA then

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2013)

Milwdude said:


> Pin some DECA then
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



deca does not give me peepee problems. too much tren gives me prostate issues. which in turn causes some "im hard as fuck but cant cum problems"


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> . . .unless my wife starts putting out. and Im not holding my breath. . .




are you opposed to dosing her with pt-141? i'm a firm believer in chemicals that couples can abuse together. 

MDMA is a great one also.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> deca does not give me peepee problems. too much tren gives me prostate issues. which in turn causes some "im hard as fuck but cant cum problems"



Yep....Exactly!!


----------



## SlappyTX (Oct 4, 2013)

steps to become a modern-day cupid:

1. get one of these things,






2. acquire pt-141 and rohypnol
3. load dart

4. find target and cast love spell!


----------



## independent (Oct 6, 2013)

Dj would have been so proud of me last night.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

Everyone would have been proud of me last night


but I'm not sharing

I will only say that there was a slinky black dress, 5" trashy heels and seedy establishments involved


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Dj would have been so proud of me last night.



Worked right through refractory period?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Everyone would have been proud of me last night
> 
> 
> but I'm not sharing
> ...



Very nice ma' lady. 

I like your style.  Hope it made a impression!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

yes, yes it did


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

My wife was alseep by 8.  Got quarter drunk, quarter xanaxed, quarter stoned, quarter viked up.  then went grocery shopping then  Watched low winter sun and masturbated. All things considered not a horrible evening.

I did make some strange food decisons though...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

you want pics tomorrow to make up for it?


----------



## independent (Oct 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Worked right through refractory period?



Actually once was just fine.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

This sums up the idea of my evening nicely


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yes, yes it did



Hold on a god damn second... did this occur in the eastern time zone? Lolz


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Actually once was just fine.




Did it involve the dildos 4 u contest?  

Is your wife walking ok today?


----------



## SheriV (Oct 6, 2013)

yes, yes it did


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2013)

hey dj...tell me what your favorite peptides are for increasing appetite and strength,,,,question for a friend...i like ipam....no appetite increase though


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Got quarter drunk, quarter xanaxed, quarter stoned, quarter viked up.
> 
> I did make some strange food decisons though...



This is my pre Walmart cocktail(though now I mainly go 50-stoned 25-Xanax and 25-Percocet) when the wife is out of town. It makes for some awesome People of Walmart hunting, I have a whole collection of cell phone pics that is filled with nothing but people with Mullet hair cuts. Also kind of like christmas the next day when I get to see what random purchases I made the previous night. Though I have woken up to an unopened carton of ice cream melting in the fridge and a box of wheat thins in the freezer.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a buddy that didn't smoke but would go to bars, drunk of course and ask people for a 'light"
just so he could get a collection of lighters by the end of the night

not as funny as the pics but was still pretty amusing at the time


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

I missed two days in my log damn it. I know they were a moderately inspired leg day and a fair shoulder day.


----------



## independent (Oct 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I missed two days in my log damn it. I know they were a moderately inspired leg day and a fair shoulder day.



No lhjo?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

sat chest
256 
I dropped the IGF and Tbol at the same time and I have lost a little wieght.  fairly rapidlily

but I had the weekend timing down with the food, and water and drugs and preworkout and prip.

incline press
225 x15, 315x13, 365x8, 225x18
db bench press
75 x20(TUT set), 95x 16(TUT set), 75 x16(tut set)
dips 
bw x12 3 sets(wrist was achy)
cable crosses
45x 20 superset with pushups to fail 2 sets

ab roller
hanging leg raises

single arm overhead tri extentions. 
rope extensions

not a bad workout... motivation was up. sounds weird but I made a new playlist and it brought a new vigor to the workout.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> No lhjo?



I did go one day with out masturbating. I was convinced my wife was going to fuck me on sat. so I held off in the morning. fucking wood all day. then evening roles around she is asleep by 9. and I was pissed off and couldnt do it.  I got super stoned took a shower and literally forgot to rub one out.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

sun 
back 
255

pull ups 
bw x 14, bw x16, bwx18
tbar pivoting machine(plate driven)
2 plates( tut set)x 20 , 3 plates(tut set) x 14, 4 plates x13
low cable rows 140 x 15 3 sets
db rows
50 x20, 75 x15, 50x18

alt bi curls
 45x14, 55x 12, 65x 12, 35x18, 20 x25
preacher curls plate driven
45 x 30(tut set), 70 x30 (tut set)


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

DJ . . retrospectively, what was your pinning schedule?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 11, 2013)

I was a everyday pinner. I prefer to stay under 2 cc at time and at one point I was 14 cc a week. Really its my only problem with masteron prop, "gods nectar", is the volume of oil.  every once in a while i  would take bigger shots and do eod. candidly that typically coincided with my recogintion of dwindling rig supply.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

I was thinking it would be something along those lines. 

For that style of cycle why not use mast e 200?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 11, 2013)

Wed 
254
Busy work day got to the gym late. Decided a pump day was in order.  Sometimes these are great workouts... this one was. Very fast 40 min but no waiting. Lots of machine stuff. 
I cant log pump days I just kinda float
I did focus on rear delts  a little


----------



## independent (Oct 11, 2013)

I took the day off from work with the wife and had a pump day. Im sore.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I was thinking it would be something along those lines.
> 
> For that style of cycle why not use mast e 200?



I find masteron prop and tren ace to be marginally more effective then their enanthate counterparts


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I find masteron prop and tren ace to be marginally more effective then their enanthate counterparts



That could be said with nearly any gears and their ester I guess.


----------



## independent (Oct 12, 2013)

I think short ester gears just have more kick. I really need to try some prop for my trt. I bet it would feel better.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2013)

friday
252

was running late, again... almost wrote it off. I walked in the gym and saw some trim on a stairmaster and I just parked it behind her for half and hour.  It was a good half an hour.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2013)

sat 
254
chest

incline 
225 x 15, 315 x9( no spot) 315 x10( no spot) 
db press
120 x14, 120x 13, 120 x10
decline flies
40 x15, 50x 15, 60x15, 30 x20
cable cross
30x20 3 sets
push ups
2 100sets( that was much harder then I thought it was going to be. failed on the second set several times) 

did a little calf work. which Im starting to think is fruitless. these motherfuckers need SEOs. I think thats the only thing that will make them grow(or appear to grow). I have a bottle just too pussy to pull the trigger.


----------



## independent (Oct 14, 2013)

Fuck the calves, you have them or you dont.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Fuck the calves, you have them or you dont.



which to me sounds like an endorsement for a little pump and pose...


----------



## independent (Oct 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> which to me sounds like an endorsement for a little pump and pose...



Or implants. Breast of course.


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 16, 2013)

Jimmy want to pick your brain as well as the opinions of the other gents(I use that term very loosely) that lurk in these areas.  

Just started a fall run. First pin was 6 days ago, cycle was going to kind of evolve as I went but base would Test E 250/wk and Omna 500/wk with some dbol kickstarters and var on the backend. 

On to the fucking point, found out today my tonsils have to come out in about a month(trying to improve deep throat skills.)  2 options 

1. ditch now and delay 6 weeks(4 week til surgery, 2 week possible recovery from what I have read) which will 
put me right into the holidays and that is never a good time to get on a steady gym schedule.  Other factor is I was hoping to do this and drop back into a cruise early next year with baby due in Feb.

2. Continue on with planned cycle and hope my recovery is more on the 1 week side.  Trying to think what effects the extra test would have on recovery, complications with standard outpatient procedure involving general anesthesia, etc...

know what I should do but trying to talk myself into option 2.

going to go pack another bowl this shit is pissing me off


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats an unfortunate turn of events. Not sure how intense the surgey is... I had my wisdom teeth removed and I was told I would be ok in 4 -5 days. And that shit hurt for 2 weeks.

Option 1 is what I would recommend you do. its the smart choice and recovery should be a breeze.  But option 2 is what I would do, but I wouldnt touch the orals until I feel comfortable at the gym. Maybe youll benefit from waiting and hitting the dbol when the test is kickin. 



Prip for me. Naw I just get my own.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

That's a month away. Maybe drop the dbols but pin those fkg gears. 

Recovery for your throat should not keep you out of the gym moar than a week


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2013)

Pregnant women want sex - XNXX.COM


----------



## SheriV (Oct 17, 2013)

what you have to consider is if there are any effects of a cycle on anesthesia
and bleeding/clotting
and interactions with pain meds

you won't be able to swallow orals so nix them
ice cream, popsicles and soup are gonna be your main food staples for about a week.

other than that I had my tonsils out when I was 8 yrs old (suck it up). I almost died from the anethesia and had complications and obviously still survived.
my oldest had her tonsils out when she was 15..yawning sucked for two weeks for her (suck it up) she was eating solid foods in about a week and was off script pain killers in about three days. She did eat a fuckload of anti inflammatory meds for about a full month but she whines a lot.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a month away. Maybe drop the dbols but pin those fkg gears.
> 
> Recovery for your throat should not keep you out of the gym moar than a week




Id avoid anything for a couple of weeks that's heavy that makes you hold your breath (vasovalvar? response) because you could rupture the dissolving sutures... which could suck a lot for swallowing/gagging 

the other half actually ruptures thin skin on his shin on the regular from an accident two years ago on anything heavy/leg . It happened a week ago in fact.
he never let it heal correctly because man code has some weird verbage in it that you must be at full capacity within a week of anything.


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2013)

Orals can be used intra-anally. Gich.


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you gents and lady(who took every chance she got to call me a lil bitch...Sheri how'd you now I like it that way?)  

Had already decided that if I was going to push on through to drop the orals, was told I was going to be on a strict diet of anti-inflammatory meds, pain pills, and prednisone(which is   for 7-10 days and didn't want to throw anything else at my liver.  My brother had his done when he was 19 and he was out of commission for about 3-4 days but by day 7 he was back at it pushing about 75%.  However my ENT Dr said that doing this on the other side of 30 is rough so we'll see.  

Going to keep pinning and just leave off the orals. 

Plan to post all kinds of random shit in AG while high as shit on what ever liquid codeine they give me for that recovery week.

My bad on hijacking your thread Jimmy, would have posted up in anabolics but there are some ass clowns up there.


----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thats an unfortunate turn of events. Not sure how intense the surgey is... I had my wisdom teeth removed and I was told I would be ok in 4 -5 days. And that shit hurt for 2 weeks.
> 
> Option 1 is what I would recommend you do. its the smart choice and recovery should be a breeze.  But option 2 is what I would do, but I wouldnt touch the orals until I feel comfortable at the gym. Maybe youll benefit from waiting and hitting the dbol when the test is kickin.
> 
> ...


That sucks bro. I just got my 2 bottom ones out on Tuesday. Dentist said not to work out for a week, cause of the clotting issues and it increases your chance of getting dry sockets. Didn't go under, those shots of novacane everywhere is the fuckin worst


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

GUNRACK said:


> That sucks bro. I just got my 2 bottom ones out on Tuesday. Dentist said not to work out for a week, cause of the clotting issues and it increases your chance of getting dry sockets. Didn't go under, those shots of novacane everywhere is the fuckin worst



You get vikes? Ever hear of the cold water extraction method... recommend


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Monday
250
Forgot my gd pants at home. Remembered my pwo, headphones, gum and shirt tho!
So fuck it I worked out in jeans. I worked lat width. I have lost like 10/15 pounds in a two /three weeks and pull ups are marginally easier

Pull up 
Bw x14, bw x16 bw x18, bw+45 x13, bw+45 x11, bw x 16, bw 12
High cable row narrow underhand grip
120x20, 160x15, 200 x14, 240 x12, rapid down 200 x12, 160 x12, 120 x12
Db pull over 
75x20, 100 x20 
Std bar pull over 
135x8, 135 x8
Low row machine
100 x16 3 sets rapid 

6 sets preacher curls with 45 db


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Wed 
251
Shoulders

Db press 
50x25, 75x20, 100x15, 100 x 15 tweaked something here
45 bus driver
X16, x14, x13
Upright row std bar. Havent done these is years, went really lite... scared of this lift.
85 x16 3sets.
Db lats 
25 x 14 3 sets
Cable lats
20 x 12 2 sets
Machine milt press
50 x15, 100x 15, 150 x15... did this giant set with moderate rest twice

Ab roller
Leg raises


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You get vikes? Ever hear of the cold water extraction method... recommend



Mix is some grapefruit juice and a Benadryl 30min before hand...I love chemistry.


----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, I only got 10 of them. Fuckin Jew dentist. No, I've never heard of cold extraction


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 20, 2013)

GUNRACK said:


> Yeah, I only got 10 of them. Fuckin Jew dentist. No, I've never heard of cold extraction



Look up a you tube video on it. Its super easy to pull out a majority of the acetaminophen.  Allowing a more drug abusive situation to transpire


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh you guys!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 20, 2013)

Are you mocking me...


----------



## cube789 (Oct 21, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Thank you gents and lady(who took every chance she got to call me a lil bitch...Sheri how'd you now I like it that way?)
> 
> Had already decided that if I was going to push on through to drop the orals, was told I was going to be on a strict diet of anti-inflammatory meds, pain pills, and prednisone(which is for 7-10 days and didn't want to throw anything else at my liver. My brother had his done when he was 19 and he was out of commission for about 3-4 days but by day 7 he was back at it pushing about 75%. However my ENT Dr said that doing this on the other side of 30 is rough so we'll see.
> 
> ...



had mine out at 31.. was out of gym for a month. 
its no no joke when youre older, during that month I tried lifting once and my throat just start bleeding all over again. 
tough to get food down ya as well, lost about a stone in weight. 
Co-codmal was my best friend.

that said, make sure you continue to eat solid food from day 1.... and stay away from hot cheetos lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> wed
> 251
> shoulders
> 
> ...


which is why im happy i found that cordova vid


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> which is why im happy i found that cordova vid



I like that vid... thank you


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



Seriously man I am going to stop buying gear and come over and just get blood transfusions from you.  

You tapering down a little bit?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah... take it down a little for the internals

little test, deca and proviron cruise on the way


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## GUNRACK (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a lot of gear brother. im jealous


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


>



I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



wow! Thats a huge cycle brother Jimmy... 

how many calories are you eating daily?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah its not what I would call testicularly safe.

I shoot for 5k .im usually close but some weeks I end up being low just cause the appetite is gone.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah its not what I would call testicularly safe.
> 
> I shoot for 5k .im usually close but some weeks I end up being low just cause the appetite is gone.



I'm looking forward to your end results here Jim, I want to be impressed! 

For me, on low appetite days, I go heavy on the fat with high protein and low carbs...  

Your lifts are phenomenal!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you my friend

I find when appetite is off, im usually short on water. Im really sensitive to water consumption dips. A little cardio goes a long way. And ghrp6 is very powerful tool and makes me a profit margin buster at sunday brunch.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

Sat
253
Chest day. Another sat that I was able to do everything right prehand. Happened to be at the gym with a guy I used to lift with. So we went a little harder with good solid confident spots.

I always do a fairly comprehensive light weight full body warm up. 
 Incline press
225 x15, 315 x10(keep a little), 365 x6, 
Incline db 
75x10, 120x 14, 120x 12 +2, 90 x 10+2, 60 x11+1
Flat flys
35x14, 45x14, 35 x11
Single overhead tri extention
35x ?? 3 sets
French press (rope)
85 x ?? 2 sets
Cable cross / push up super set
30x20 /fail (maybe 20-I was cashed) 2 sets

Ab roller
Roman chair

Very spirited workout that I felt the moment I woke up on sun.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 21, 2013)

Monday
253
Legs- stressful day... water was way down. So was food, but not as bad as the water. Purposely decided to not push it with weight.  

Hack squats 
2 45 plates 100 reps 3 sets
Sissy squats
3 sets
Leg extentions
155 x 14 3 sets
Ham curls
140 x 16 3 sets
Stair master 
Moderate level for 10 min... cramped up.(water gdi)


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thank you my friend
> 
> I find when appetite is off, im usually short on water. Im really sensitive to water consumption dips. A little cardio goes a long way. And ghrp6 is very powerful tool and makes me a profit margin buster at sunday brunch.



I agree 100% on water intake and cardio. I want to try ghrp6 and IGF, too busy to learn a protocol, lol


----------



## independent (Oct 22, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I agree 100% on water intake and cardio. I want to try ghrp6 and IGF, too busy to learn a protocol, lol



Just run gh. Way more simple and more effective im assuming.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 22, 2013)

there's arguments not to though
I mean I will be because that's part of my sponsored log but peps in a lot of ways can be better and safer...you're pushing more natural GH as opposed to synthetic and you'll never go beyond a point that your body can't deal with

I thought about going peps route myself because technically I should be a big NO for GH because I have a cancer history but I've decided because I had a slow, low threat cancer that is unlikely to return that I could take the risk and monitor it.


----------



## independent (Oct 22, 2013)

SheriV said:


> there's arguments not to though
> I mean I will be because that's part of my sponsored log but peps in a lot of ways can be better and safer...you're pushing more natural GH as opposed to synthetic and you'll never go beyond a point that your body can't deal with
> 
> I thought about going peps route myself because technically I should be a big NO for GH because I have a cancer history but I've decided because I had a slow, low threat cancer that is unlikely to return that I could take the risk and monitor it.



With Any previous cancer history hgh is a big no no. Peps would even accellerate cancer im assuming.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 22, 2013)

yes they can..and Ive played with peps w/o it relapsing so I think Im good to go
but I will be checking in for ultrasounds anyway

my dr is pretty good about ordering them just to ease my mind about it


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Just run gh. Way more simple and more effective im assuming.



I agree, HGH is the choice of _____! 


I also would like to try peps, because I never have


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ive only used frag 176-191 and melanotan 2 but both of those worked great so im considering trying some others. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 22, 2013)

haha, YES, MT2 is ridiculous, lol!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,

well its about time to give it a little break. Im going to run another two weeks on a gram of test and 500 mg deca

then Im going to do a 6-8-10 week "cruise" of 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca and 50 mg proviron a week.  but Im going back to the purchase peptides ghrp mod grf combo. probably rock some clen and t3. and maybe even a little igf.  focus on recomp, try to get nice and tight like the capt. so I can build on some prime fucking real estate in mid to late jan.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)

friday
253
leg day- 

damn it I forgot to log it. I can remember two or three days back... years of smoking dope has messed up the data transfer. 

It was a moderately good day
I know I did some century hack squat sets. and some sissy squats( not for sissy's FYI), some leg extentions and curls, some calf work(which Im starting to think is a total waste of time)

some hanging abs and some ab week

and 15 min of cardio. due to a new lady I had never seen before. I parked it behind her and watched her behind. Im getting so fucking braisen.  when she got off the machine she got the spray and a towel and took off her head phones.  I just straight told her that she has a great ass. my on again off again workout partner said I was too rash and that she was turned off... that sucks... but now she talks/flirts (ok im doing most of the flirting)  so apparently I do know what Im doing.   I saw her on sunday by myself. I was just doing a little cardio and she asked if I wanted her to go in front of me so that I could stare at her ass again for 20 min.  of course I was slightly taken aback.  but of course I said no... " I want you to get on this machine next to me so I can shamelessly flirt with you" Im really getting too good at this


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)

SAT 
255
chest

good fucking day of lifting weights!

db incline 
75 x20, 95 x20, 105 x20, 120 x20, 120 x23( max effort)....90, 60, 30 no rest run down to failure
dips
dw( TUT set, which I thought was going to be easy... wrong) x22, bw x 18- did not get to a minute on either set. first was really close. second was mid forties. 
below parallel push ups
x49, x38, x 31
cable cross( super flex)
30 x 20 3 sets
db pull over
75 x 20 3 sets

stair master for 15. 

I bought my wife one of those single serving coffee makers.  I dont drink coffee really ever. occassionally I will get a cold one in the summer. I drank two cups and a 3 scoop pwo and I was flying in the gym.


----------



## independent (Oct 28, 2013)

Negged for having a single seving coffee maker.

What did the lady say when you said she has a nice ass?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Negged for having a single seving coffee maker.
> 
> What did the lady say when you said she has a nice ass?


kinda didnt respond. she kinda has that trashy look ( dyed hair, tattoos, piercings etc) and I thought she would take it as light as I meant it.  I expected a smile and a maybe a laugh. I got a grin.  I think she actually did take it that way but she didnt know how to respond cause another fella was right there.


----------



## BigWorm (Oct 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> kinda didnt respond. she kinda has that trashy look ( dyed hair, tattoos, piercings etc) and I thought she would take it as light as I meant it.  I expected a smile and a maybe a laugh. I got a grin.  I think she actually did take it that way but she didnt know how to respond cause another fella was right there.



Which is such bullshit because you know she was gloating about that shit all day.  However since someone else was paying attention she had to play it "cool", but the next time in the gym I am sure she sought you out to allow the flirting to commence again.  Same shit different gym.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2013)

Werd you should toss her into the dumpster and plow her tattooed pooper


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> then Im going to do a 6-8-10 week "cruise" of 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca and 50 mg proviron a week.  but Im going back to the purchase peptides ghrp mod grf combo. probably rock some clen and t3. and maybe even a little igf.  focus on recomp, try to get nice and tight like the capt. so I can build on some prime fucking real estate in mid to late jan.



You're cruises are fkg awesome Diesel! You planning to throw that into 1 weekly pin for convenience or be a pedantic fag and split it over 7 equal doses?


----------



## independent (Oct 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're cruises are fkg awesome Diesel! You planning to throw that into 1 weekly pin for convenience or be a pedantic fag and split it over 7 equal doses?



 Every day dosing keeps blood levels stable. I dose my neovar every 4 hours.


----------



## SheriV (Oct 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> kinda didnt respond. *she kinda has that trashy look ( dyed hair, tattoos, piercings etc)* and I thought she would take it as light as I meant it.  I expected a smile and a maybe a laugh. I got a grin.  I think she actually did take it that way but she didnt know how to respond cause another fella was right there.




what.the.fuck.

negged


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what.the.fuck.
> 
> negged



Sleeve tattoo...dark hair dyed blonde=roots.... nose ring.
I mean really she could have been ready for a def leopard show. If she teased her hair and got a low on the shoulder shirt.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Werd you should toss her into the dumpster and plow her tattooed pooper



Her husband is a pilot and gone for days at a time... unfortunate huh?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're cruises are fkg awesome Diesel! You planning to throw that into 1 weekly pin for convenience or be a pedantic fag and split it over 7 equal doses?



Probably take it in two doses. Seriously psl shit is so painless shooting is no big deal


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

Monday
Shoulders
257
Db press
75 x 15, 95 x15, 115 x12, 120 x 10 -then one downhill set no rest focus on the negative. 100x8-75x8-50x7-25x10

Shrugs
315 x 14 hang at the top for first seven... then explosive for the final seven 3 sets
Bus drivers/ lat raise
45x12/25x12, 45x12/35x12, 45x12/45x 10, 35 x16/50x8

Some of those cardova raises which was new to me and choppy feeling so I just did 3 sets with 25 pounders just to feel it.

Ab wheels


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 31, 2013)

Wed
256

Short on time... pump day worked the whole upper body gently.  I really like lifting likr this. And with the cruise on the way I think  going to do a month or so like this 30 mim pumping and 30 min cardio.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Wed
> 256
> 
> Short on time... pump day worked the whole upper body gently.  I really like lifting likr this. And with the cruise on the way I think  going to do a month or so like this 30 mim pumping and 30 min cardio.



I like the sound of that . . . .  so erotic


----------



## SheriV (Nov 1, 2013)

^ I did that for a bit...45 min blast through weights then 45 min with warm up and cool down cardio


I'd get super runners high at least


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ghrps 6 have any negative effects?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 3, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> Ghrps 6 have any negative effects?



Yeah I was so hungry I put on five pounds of fat.  I stopped taking pp ghrp6 about two vials in. I plan I restarting with my upcoming cruise


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 3, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> Ghrps 6 have any negative effects?



Besides intense hunger which isn't always a negative, cortisol is the main concern, as ghrp6 can significantly raise cortisol which as you know to much cortisol can lead to fat gain and inhibit muscle growth and tendon repair.

Countering this is difficult but using 3-6g vitamin c daily can help blunt cortisol levels,

Ipam on the other hand has no effect on cortisol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2013)

and ipam doesnt cause intense hunger


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and ipam doesnt cause intense hunger



GHRP-2 doesnt neither


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 

two weeks into proviron with a reduced test load and no masteron... and I have a boner fairly constantly, the captn was right. he sure knows his cawk!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

I love coin slots!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

pulls my pants up


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> pulls my pants up



my hints are not working these days on you...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been neglect and haven't logged in a week... 

last friday I just did some cardio with a gym milf. 

sat I had a pretty sprited leg day. with about 6 sets of back squats up to 405. and 6 sets of from squats up to 275. then the trainer does this class with women on sat morning. and I jumped in and did the duck walks and walking lunges and kettleball swingy movements

monday I had a chest pump day. heavy inclines up to 315 for 12 and then a bunch of dips and push ups. then the stair master.


weds I had a back pump day.  deads up to 405 for 10 and then a bunch of pull ups and pull overs. then the stair master. roman chair and ab wheel( aka creeping on bitches)

hovering in the mid 250.  I actually feel really good lowering the dose.  and I havent lost any beef. maybe a little pudge.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

coin slot piggy back


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have been neglect and haven't logged in a week...
> 
> last friday I just did some cardio with a gym milf.
> 
> ...




your hints are working just fine Jimmy!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

*puts a belt on for good measure*


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 8, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> coin slot piggy back



i wish i could rep you more for this


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)

friday

shoulders 252

db press
35 x15, 70 x15, 105 x12, 120 x8( little tweak in my right lat?- moved to machine)
overhead press cable driven
70x15, 100 x15, 100 x34 tut set pumped out a few more half reps just to get a a min
db lat raises
20 x20, 30x15, 40 x10
cable front raises
60 x12 3 sets
those rows that KOS likes cordova rows
45 x 12 each arm 3 sets- still going kinda light on these. the motion is not perfect... yet

20 min stairmaster

ab wheel and leg raises


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

i got a few people doing them now


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)

SAT
252

legs- volume day. my legs seems to respond to 

hack squats- 4 plates - century set. failed at 64, then at 79, then at 87 for good. 
stationary lunges with barbell
135 x15 3 sets
front squats
135 x20 3 sets
sissy squats
bw x14 3 sets
leg press calf raises
6 plates x 30 reps 6 sets

stairmaster... cramped up in 8 min. got off went on elliptical for 10 min. my groin/ inter hams locked up after that. pretty uncomfortable for a hour.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2013)

world needs another underworld


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2013)

DJ - for legs do you go for a wide, mid or narrow stance? Or just mix it up?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> DJ - for legs do you go for a wide, mid or narrow stance? Or just mix it up?



im fairly narrow. Im 6'2 and I think Im narrower then most guys of this height. which causes a natural lean forward. which had prevented my squats from really getting impressive(405 is a really heavy day and on dbol its a surefire pump out). that and my pussy fucking calves.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 11, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> world needs another underworld



i watch her read and jerk to it.  she is silly hot


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

last monday 
251

shoulder pump day
life fitness machine- 100 x 14 5 sets
db lateral raise- 30 x14 5 sets
high rows 115 x14 5 sets

ab rollers

cardio stair master. 25 min of ass viewing. loved every moment of it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

last wed
252

legs... cramped up in 20 min... tried to walk it off. fucking clen. I left pissed off. I must have really looked pissed cause people where looking at me like I ate their children


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

got a cold and took friday and sat off.  I hate spreading colds. I feel guilty


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295


----------



## Milwdude (Nov 19, 2013)

Screw 'em. Everyone gets them!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWorm (Nov 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> last wed
> 252
> 
> legs... cramped up in 20 min... tried to walk it off. fucking clen. I left pissed off. I must have really looked pissed cause people where looking at me like I ate their children



Clen eats me alive if I don't take some Taurine.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 19, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Clen eats me alive if I don't take some Taurine.



yeah seems to make me more edgy and anxiety prone then most tren.  still love the shit most of the time


----------



## SheriV (Nov 19, 2013)

cant stand it...I'll take albuterol over clen any day of the week


----------



## independent (Nov 19, 2013)

Spread herpes not colds please.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Been kinda hard to log this current workout style. Its very random and motivated by feel and what is open.

example monday

incline press 315 x 10 3 sets superset with pull ups 3 sets bw x15
machine military press 110 x15 superset with dips 3 sets
hammer curls 75x12 superset with french press 65x 12

push ups 50  superset with tbar rows 3 plates x 15 2 sets
lat raises 25 x15 superset with upright rows 115 x15 2 sets
cable tri push downs to fail superset with cable bi curls to fail 2 set

little roman chair and ab rollers

done in 30 min... 15 min on elliptical

it was like a full upper body pump. but not really working a muscle over.  I do something like this twice a week

I upped the ghrp6 and cjc a little this week. purchase peptides make an incredible product.  Im getting a little bit of wrist pain and water retention but my paints have dropped a belt loop.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2013)

How's that proviron treating you?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How's that proviron treating you?



Pretty well. It and the peps are keeping me pretty close to the blast look. I havent cruised this well in a while.

But the sex drive is just silly.  I was looking for a little break but nope .


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Pretty well. It and the peps are keeping me pretty close to the blast look. I havent cruised this well in a while.
> 
> But the sex drive is just silly.  I was looking for a little break but nope .



You're cruise is a n00b blast


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

I've never blasted that hard.... oh wait.


----------



## njc (Dec 1, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Besides intense hunger which isn't always a negative, cortisol is the main concern, as ghrp6 can significantly raise cortisol which as you know to much cortisol can lead to fat gain and inhibit muscle growth and tendon repair.
> 
> Countering this is difficult but using 3-6g vitamin c daily can help blunt cortisol levels,
> 
> ...


The Cortisol spike from GHRP-6 does not reach supraphysiological levels and will effect cortisol levels less than GHRP-2.  Even GHRP-2 however does not spike cortisol to supraphysiological levels...and the boost is very short lived.  Theres a ton of information on this on Dats forum.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2013)

where is this fag


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

njc said:


> The Cortisol spike from GHRP-6 does not reach supraphysiological levels and will effect cortisol levels less than GHRP-2.  Even GHRP-2 however does not spike cortisol to supraphysiological levels...and the boost is very short lived.  Theres a ton of information on this on Dats forum.




My mind is blown, you go from full retard to semi intelligent.  TELL ME NOW, WHERE DID YOU GET THE NZT-48 FROM??????????  I need it to god damnit.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

monday 256

training is going well still considering the reduced abuse 

still doing a upper and lower body split. boucing around and doing what is open and fast. trying to stay out of breath and out of the weights in under 40 min. 

example monday
after full body warm up
underhand rows 315 x10 superset with bw pull ups x10... 3 set
db flat bench 120 x10 superset with inclined push up to fail x... sets
shrugs 225 x15 superset with lat raise 25 x15 ... 3 sets
preacher curls 45 x14 with skull crushers 135 x12 ... 3 set

ab roller superset with hanging raises... 3 sets

milf viewing on treadmill for 15 min...

out of the gym in 50 min!

with 10 min to rub one out before the wife got home.
Victory is mine


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 4, 2013)

planning my next blast... been cruising for 6 weeks. I will probably go to week 9 or 10. 

thinking about a long and short test nandrolone cycle
thinking 
600 mg sust
500 mg tne (preworkout)
600 mg deca( maybe only 300)
500 mg npp
and proviron. 
maybe procure some halo for preworkout
I got enough ghrp6 and mod grf for another 6 years. 

I got a taste of blueprints TNE and I forgot how much I liked the feel. so Im fairly certain thats in.  I got lots of deca and sust and proviron. so all I would need to get is npp and tne. Its a good feeling to have a running stash in surplus all the time.


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 4, 2013)

lol 500mg cruse. 

mad respect bro.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> ... Its a good feeling to have a running stash in surplus all the time.



I whole heartedly agree with this statement!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 4, 2013)

I've got a surplus of orals...i look at em and think..meh


----------



## Swfl (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah ive got vials stacked deep over here its a nice feeling

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I've got a surplus of orals...i look at em and think..meh



I'm only going to use var and proviron from now on ... GEARS!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 5, 2013)

Im recently pretty intriqued with female proviron use

it was mentioned to me before and I nixed it..but idk..I'm seeing a different use for it for myself I hadn't considered.


----------



## overburdened (Dec 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Taunting Saney... Awesome paperweights!



I NEVER get jealous over gear..... BUT,  i been wanting some mtr for a minute now.../and im too cheap to go outside my sponsor, and, unfortunately he doesnt have it yet


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 5, 2013)

Wed 
259
wild workout day...

legs 
leg press
worked up to 16 plates.
2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, 16... 10 reps each
then I did a 8 reps strip down with only enough time to remove the weights inbetween
8 reps then pull for each. 64 reps. and I seriously consider vomiting. 

3 sets of ham curls, 3 sets of extentions, 6 sets of calves 

done in 35 min!

10 min on treadmill and I started cramping up.... love the preholiday MILF rush


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> with 10 min to rub one out before the wife got home.
> Victory is mine



F'in rookie. Anything over 5min and your still playing in the minors.  

What up bitch?  I missed you degenerates here in AG.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> F'in rookie. Anything over 5min and your still playing in the minors.
> 
> What up bitch?  I missed you degenerates here in AG.



where you been man... you reproduced yet?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have kinda gone away from the pumping workouts

back to lifting regularly... this TNE from BPL has me wanting to pound out a muscle. 

I would like to also encourage people to stay on the peptides for longer runs. this is the first time I have used ghrp6 and mod grf for more then a month.  and I have worked up the dose pretty well.  but Im really starting to get some of the effects of a low dose hgh run. little bit of pressure in my left wrist, water retention on the ankles. waist feels slimmer.  and of course the best peptides you can procure are from purchase peptides. 

sun 
chest
262
full body warm up 
incline press 
335x8, 345 x6, 315 x11, 225 x20....strip to 135 to fail

flat db press( rotating grip to neutral on the bottom to std at the top... flex hard throughout)
75x15, 95x 15, 115x 15, 50 x 25

close grip ez curl press
205x14, 225x13, 245 x11, 115 x25

dips 
bw x 12 three sets

lying cable crosses(full cross)
50 x 12, 40x15, 30x 20, 20 to failure.... rapid sets little rest

push ups to fail 2 sets

rope french press ( try ro flatten the rope)
75x 12, 55 x 20, 35  to fail

ab rollers 5 sets


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> where you been man... you reproduced yet?



2 months left before I kiss my life as I know it goodbye.  Good/Bad news is the wife has hit that hormones through the roof phase. One day she can't get enough of me, next day I am the devil incarnate.

Disappeared for a bit after having my tonsils and uvula removed.  Recovery was a bitch, was down 30lbs at one point. Stayed off the internet after not catching my autocorrect changing uvula to vulva because I was HIGH AS SHIT on pain meds and then I sent it out to one of my boys who was checking up on me.  I may never live that one down and rightfully so.  Still can't push it 100% in the gym, I am usually around 220-225 and 13-15% right now sitting about 200 and 12%.  Haven't been this light in a LONG time but going to play around and see if can't stay around 195-205 and get down to about 10% for next spring.  Got a lot of little aches and pains that aren't as apparent right now and I'm enjoying feeling a little bit nimble and quick. 

Looks like the cruise is treating you well.  That 345 incline isn't playing around.


----------



## Swfl (Dec 17, 2013)

I was playin around last night and did inclind bb. i went super light but did 250 reps! talk about a burn...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> 2 months left before I kiss my life as I know it goodbye.  Good/Bad news is the wife has hit that hormones through the roof phase. One day she can't get enough of me, next day I am the devil incarnate.
> 
> Disappeared for a bit after having my tonsils and uvula removed.  Recovery was a bitch, was down 30lbs at one point. Stayed off the internet after not catching my autocorrect changing uvula to vulva because I was HIGH AS SHIT on pain meds and then I sent it out to one of my boys who was checking up on me.  I may never live that one down and rightfully so.  Still can't push it 100% in the gym, I am usually around 220-225 and 13-15% right now sitting about 200 and 12%.  Haven't been this light in a LONG time but going to play around and see if can't stay around 195-205 and get down to about 10% for next spring.  Got a lot of little aches and pains that aren't as apparent right now and I'm enjoying feeling a little bit nimble and quick.
> 
> Looks like the cruise is treating you well.  That 345 incline isn't playing around.



you have already kissed it good bye... you just dont know it yet!

maybe your wife is upset with you cause as she expands your contracting.  rub her feet anyway. maybe she will let you spoon fuck her... mmm pregnant women.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 17, 2013)

I specifically popped in here to see if you were on tren


----------



## independent (Dec 17, 2013)

I just popped in here to see if sheri was pregnant yet?


----------



## Swfl (Dec 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just popped in here to see if sheri was pregnant yet?



I just sent her some HCG so it's probably a false positive. she has a guy she's trying to anchor down.  but it's hard to stop a diesel...


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I specifically popped in here to see if you were on tren



Sheri if that's directed at me, no way there are enough mood swings going on in my house without me adding tren to the mix.  Running 500mg Test E/w and 75mg VAR/d at the moment. Read some good write-ups on VAR and recovery so went for it.

My bad on the thread hijack Jimmy.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 17, 2013)

BigWorm said:


> Sheri if that's directed at me, no way there are enough mood swings going on in my house without me adding tren to the mix.  Running 500mg Test E/w and 75mg VAR/d at the moment. Read some good write-ups on VAR and recovery so went for it.
> 
> My bad on the thread hijack Jimmy.




LOLO, was directed at Jimmy..

love to hear your var/recovery findings tho..via, pm when you have time


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just popped in here to see if sheri was pregnant yet?


No way can I have any live swimmers.


----------



## BigWorm (Dec 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> LOLO, was directed at Jimmy..
> 
> love to hear your var/recovery findings tho..via, pm when you have time



Like I said, not quite 100% yet and apparently still a little slow.

Plus everyone here knows Jimmy's piss is stronger than Tren.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 21, 2013)

Wed
259
Back 
Full body warm up
Dead double over hand std grip no belt no straps
225x15, 315 x12, 405x9, 465x6 grip failure every rep... full reset. 315 x 20 (with straps) back was way over pumped.
15 min back pumo break
Pull ups with straps as my hands were torched
Bw x12, bw+45 x 12, bw+25 x 12' bw x8
Cable v parallel bar high pulls
260 x8, 200 x13, 120 x21

My back was done. Planned on more but there was no added benefit

Few preacher sets few light ez curl sets

New girl flirted with me today. Really young but hot. Talked for like 4 min and I could leave fast enough. Female dork!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 21, 2013)

Friday
Legs
257
Was planning on heavy squats

Squat rack was full so I did hack squats..

Leg ext
135 x 15 3 sets
Hamstring curls
110 x 15 3 sets
Hack squats machine plate driven
2 plates x 20, 4 plates x 20, 6 plates x 20, 8 plates x16, 10 plates x 12.... fast down strip sets as much rest as it takes to remove plate 10x8,8x8,6x8(positive fail) 4 x8 (positive fail) 2 x fail (11 or so)
Sissy squats 3 set
Calve raise 6 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 21, 2013)

Sat
256 (clen is kicking)
Chest

Had my vato with me... had the food, water, rest,prework and drug's (including a prip)timed perfectly. Worked out with my vato. (Who overshot his research clen... took 300 mcgs... he looked clammy as fuck.)But we get to hang out a little today and go a little heavy.

After full body warm up
Decline
225 x 20, 315 x18, 365 x12, 405 x 8...and my life is officially complete.  I have been trying to get to repping 405. I always thought that was the paramount of strength.  And today I 

Incline bb press
90x14, 120x18, 120x 16

Dips
Bw x 16 3 sets

Cable cross on bench
3 sets to failure 3 sec rest + 4

Ab roller
Hanging leg raises


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen

hard to believe I have been cruising for 10 weeks.  going to go another 2 weeks.

then 
500 mg of sust
400 mg of deca
400 mg of tne
400 mg of npp
50 mg of proviron a day

then scattered in some IGF, MENT, DBOL, MTR for a few weeks at a time


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

sorry the log as been naked... work holidays blah blah

sunday 
261
after full body warm up 
db incline press
120 x10, 120x 16, 120x20 with help
tbar rows
4 plates x16, 5 plates x12, 5 plates x12 with help
dips
bw x 15 3 sets
pull ups
bw x13 3 sets
guillotine press
135 x 15 3 sets
db rows
75 x20 3 sets
push ups to fail x2
cable pull overs to fail x2

the gym has that post new years emptiness so Im all over the place

no milfs


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 30, 2013)

that's some sweet drug abuse you've got planned there. what's the point of the npp and deca at the same time? why not just up the deca?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2013)

MENT ftw! Gammalabs are delivering!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

At some point I realized I responded better to sustanon. I know that at least 7/10 ugly sust is a prop and enth or cup combo. No way are ugls using the proper blend. And I'm OK with it. So I mixed tren ace and tren enth to take the edge off of 700-1000 mg of tren ace. And it worked well. Did the same thing with masteron and nandrolone.  I get a constant kick while having fairly stable levels.

I prefer the short esters and usually end up going back to them exclusively.  But I start with eod pinning so I get a little break from ED pinning. 

I also feel a little too bloaty from over 600 mg of deca. I don't feel that with npp. I never do that bulk at all cost diet/cycle.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> MENT ftw! Gammalabs are delivering!



I'm ment pumped! 
Love me some gamma labs.
Gears!


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm ment pumped!
> Love me some gamma labs.
> Gears!



did you guys buy him out? or is that a house specialty that's not on the menu?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No way can I have any live swimmers.




oh I'll send you the pat test fucker!!

little broette is gonna be birthed terked and jan


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> did you guys buy him out? or is that a house specialty that's not on the menu?



Drse can show the you the way my son. We can procure anything


----------



## SheriV (Dec 30, 2013)

^^ this is the truth....
any question I have I ask the drse


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh I'll send you the pat test fucker!!
> 
> little broette is gonna be birthed terked and jan



Little broette will have heart melting dimples and killer charm or I am rejecting him


----------



## SheriV (Dec 30, 2013)

broette, her


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 30, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> did you guys buy him out? or is that a house specialty that's not on the menu?



Blackmail, intimidation and cawk pics!


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Drse can show the you the way my son. We can procure anything



you've got mail


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thursday leg day
256

After full body warm up

Front squats super set with leg sled
225 x12/ 6 plates x20, 275 x10/8 plates x20, 315 x5 (dropped it)/8 plates X 20

Leg sled
6 plates x50 1 set

Leg ext
215 x10 3 sets
Leg curls
210 x12 3 sets

Various calve raises

Ab rollers
Hanging leg raises.

Really excited for some new gym trim... and its fucking dead. Where is the new years resolutions you lazy milfs?


----------



## independent (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the sust too, love the short ester kick. Problem for me its like russian roulette with short esters, one injection goes perfect the next one hurts like a bitch.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 3, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thursday leg day
> 256
> 
> After full body warm up
> ...




for me its the eaxct opposite...all the unjerked middle aged guys swoop in and crowd out the hot guys...sucks so much


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 7, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 7, 2014)

Sunday
256
after full body workout
decline press- 
315x 16, 365x10, 405 x7, 315 x 12, 225 x16
dips
bw x15 4 sets
incline machine superset with pushups(raised feet)
150 per arm x 12 /failure x 2 supersets
pull ups 
bw x 15 3 sets
db pullover
120 x 12 5 sets

ab wheel

15 min stair master parked behind a new milf!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 7, 2014)

Monday
254 
back
after full body warm up
pull ups 
bw+45 x 11, x9, x8
db rows- monster drop set( feel these today 1 set)
120 x 12, 100 x 12, 80 x 10, 60 x10, 40 x 8...
machine high rows. 
150 per arm x 12(per arm) 2 set
push ups
3 sets to failure 
cable pull overs
40 x 20 5 sets

hanging leg raise

10 min of incline walking next to my new gym milf friend... it ends up she lives two blocks over... convenient  but she looks like she has a little Asian blood in her.  and I like Asian people i just dont find them attractive. The more I was looking at her the more Asian she looked.   Im going to need another review to determine what is what there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Review her vagina and report back!


----------



## need2lift (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that anabolic recap is amazing.  Quite the run!


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



when are you starting your blast? i'm starting my drugs on monday. 

let's get hormonal together!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

What's your planned anabolic abuses?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> when are you starting your blast? i'm starting my drugs on monday.
> 
> let's get hormonal together!



next week.. im going to keep this one a little shorter. npp and tne are going to be the drivers with some deca and test in as a base and some IGF and MENT as the ticklers


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2014)

wed 
252

did a arm pump day with a TNE/viagra teaser.  

very hard to log. I just kinda alternated bis and tris with whatever was open and easy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 10, 2014)

THUR
shoulders
253

full body warm up 

arnold press. 
75 x 15, 95x 15, 115 x12, 40x35
machine shoulder press
 100 per arm to failure(20 rep zone) 2 sets
reverse cable flies 
17.5 x 18 2 sets
shurgs super close grip. heavy emphasis on hanging at the top
225 x 14 4 sets
upright rows with cable and rope
60 x20 4 sets
sitting laterals
25 x15 3 sets
sitting raises focus on holding at the top
15 x15 3 sets

push ups and pull ups( are becoming part of every workout)

20 min incline walking with milf. she way too asian for me. sometimes testosterone makes see sideways. shes nice and a very trim package. but everytime I see her she looks more Asian. I bet charlie would love her...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm hopeful about making it to the gym solo for eye candy reasons..keeps me less bored on cardio


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2014)

You run out of your proviron DJ?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You run out of your proviron DJ?



I did... sad day... I got to get some more. Vision has the hook up...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 17, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol 
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron... 
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP

I was really going to ramp up this week and I really tweaked my shoulder on sat... its been really bothering me. I also have had one of those weeks were almost everything went wrong. super anxiety and popping benzos like its going out of style.  I really didnt make it to the gym mush last week and between the heavy work load and shoulder tweak. I just kinda let the week go. shoulder is feeling much better and I plan on getting back at it next week with a renewed vigor.
going to bump the omnadren to 500. keep the deca at 400 and bang out 100 mg of TNE and 100 mg of NPP preworkout (400-500 of each). 

looking to get some more proviron or maybe some oral winny. 

I got some of the best peptides purchase(flip) IGF you can obtain. and I have some rigs on order. will probably get back on the DES train with some GHRP2 and mod grf. 

I got to get me some of those rips too... maybe just a baby dose with a baby dose of slin for a change up


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 18, 2014)

SAT
legs
251

full body warm up

leg press
8 plates x50, 10 plates x 50, 10 plates x 39(fail), 8 plates x32(fail), 6 plates x 50...
leg ext 
170 x20, 200 x20, 200 x 18(fail) 170 x20(fail)
ham curls
150 x20 3 sets
calve raise seated
6 plates to fail(16), dump two to fail(13), dump two to fail(8) -2 sets
standing calve raise
no weight 50 reps - 2 sets

front squats(light) superset with sissy squats
135 x12 /bw x12- 2 set

going back to listening to my body. my legs seem to respond to high reps high intensity. actually my whole body responds better to this type of lifting.  milos style...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm the same DJ - reps and intensity always deliver for me too.
Btw those scrioxx 50mg proviron look great - should have a stash of those shortly I'm looking to keep on those all year


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm the same DJ - reps and intensity always deliver for me too.
> Btw those scrioxx 50mg proviron look great - should have a stash of those shortly I'm looking to keep on those all year



I may follow suit... i have heard nothing but good things


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2014)

by week 10 of the DJ plan i would explode...watch those injuries..lots of gear and injuries sunk me many moons ago..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2014)

Tue
Starting full body swing

full body warm up

dips be super set with pull ups
bw X  20 / bw X 15  3 supersets
incline press superset with low underhand rows
315 x11/ 225 X 16.  315x12/315 x9.   275 x14/ 315 x5
machine preacher super set with rope french ext
90 X 21s/ 110 X 21s 2 set
upright Cordova rows superset bus drivers
40 per arm x16/ 45 plate x14 2 sets
cable cross superset with pushups
30 X 20 3/bw to fail  2 sets
dumb pul overs superset cable press downs
75 x16/ 100 x20 2 sets

ab wheels hanging leg raises


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 21, 2014)

s2h said:


> by week 10 of the DJ plan i would explode...watch those injuries..lots of gear and injuries sunk me many moons ago..



I have been tremdiously lucky. I have always attributed to a proper warm up i love seeing fellas walk in and be at rep weight in 5 min.


----------



## s2h (Jan 21, 2014)

I have adapted the extensive warm up plan myself..just gotta do it..or things just dont hold up...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

Thurs

249

full body warm up

machine shoulder press superset with pull ups
120x15/bwx15, 150x14/bwx16, 75x20/bwx15

front squats superset with hack squats
225x12/6 platesx14, 225x20 X platesx15,135x20/2 platesx14

push ups raised feet superset with machine rows
Bwxfailure/ 110 X 16 3 sets

Leg extentions superset with leg curls
150 X 20/ 250 X 12 3 sets

hammer curls superset with single arm overhead dumbbell ext
65 x10/ 40 X 12 3 sets

ab roller
Hanging leg extention

shot tne at 315 to to the gym at 445. Seems like tne kicks around and hour 15 min.

no cardio.

only one lhjo today...?


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2014)

http://porn.im.4cae9910.6830673.x.x...1024&rs=85&h=9b57475ef8731598bdc557fc8efc6585


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2014)

Sat

253?? I did have a flautus last night

full body warm up

incline db press superset with db rows little rest
80x20/80x20, 120x25/120x15, 120x23/120x16

Dips superset with pull up
bwx18/bwx10, bwx16/bwx16, bwx14/bwx14

cable cross super set with cable pull downs
60x15/100x15 3 sets

tri press down flat bar superset machine(plate) preacher curls. Single arm
100x20/35 x20 3 sets

Push up superset with rear delt flies
bw to fail(75 ish)/ 20 to fail( low 20s) 2 sets

so for me sweet spot for tne is 1 hour 20 min preworkout... silly pump. The strength fade doesn't seem to come into play near as much

1 prip( gentle pot hit ) pre workout today... perfect.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> . . .Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP



i like your style. ^

when are you adding the gh?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 25, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> i like your style. ^
> 
> when are you adding the gh?




I know bush and the Rips are the way to go... never been more confident in gh I have never had. Just got to pull the trigger!


----------



## s2h (Jan 25, 2014)

Pull the trigger....give ya rest as a pin cushion..


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 25, 2014)

my goal is to start a stash of that this year. rx grade gh just looks so nice.


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I know bush and the Rips are the way to go... never been more confident in gh I have never had. Just got to pull the trigger!



I know the secret ingredient in the rips that makes everyone bloated. A pharma chemist from amgen told me. Those chinese are sneaky.


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

Heres a training video you can use on the wife. 

http://www.xnxx.com/video2420019/gagged_and_bound_slut_is_fucked_in_her_ass_with_hard_dick


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 26, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heres a training video you can use on the wife.
> 
> http://www.xnxx.com/video2420019/gagged_and_bound_slut_is_fucked_in_her_ass_with_hard_dick



I like how he shut that bitch up with her own panties!


----------



## independent (Jan 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I like how he shut that bitch up with her own panties!



Im giving the wife a valium and a few drinks tonight. I will report back.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 27, 2014)

Mon
252

full Body warm up

Smith press shoulder press superset with machine hack squats
205x20/6 platesx20, 225x18/8 platesx20, 245 x16/10 platesx14

Cordova rows superset with leg ext
40x15/165 x20, 50x14/ 205x14, 45x16/225 x12

cable upright rows superset with seated calve raise
75x15/6 platesx20 3 sets

Push up (feet raised and hands on 20 bb for full range) superset with pull ups (underhand grip)
To fail(75 and 65)/to fail (16 and 15) 2 sets

Shrugs( close grip tried to hang at the top for a three count)
225 X 15 2 sets

Ab roller

Hanging leg raise

playing Mr nany today... got in early. No milfs*

tne and npp is really starting to take off. Noticing detail In my low triceps area and viens in my chest.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Today's pics


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2014)

i like a smiling DJ, but a flexed one will do...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 29, 2014)

wed
253

incline press
315 x8, 315 x10 then 315x9, strip no wait 225 x14, strip no wait 135 x9

tbar rows
4 plates x12, 4 plates x13 then 4 plates strip 1 no wait x15, then 3 plates strip 1 no wait  x12, then 2 plates strip one no wait x7 

flat flyes superset with pull ups
50 x14/bw x14, 55 x 15/bw x12, 60 x10/bw x10

french overhead rope press superset with db curls
85 x 14/55 x12,  2 sets

cable righ rows superset with push ups
185 x15/failure 2 sets

seated calve raise
6 plates x20 6 sets.

db side raises slow perfect reps
25 x15 3 sets

rotator raises
5 x20 5 sets

again playing mr nanny and got in early.  nothing to look at. actually making for more productive workouts


----------



## SlappyTX (Jan 29, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Today's pics



lookin' veiny. striations in your chest are showing a little.  

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dieseljimmy again."

^others are not as deserving.


----------



## independent (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.xnxx.com/video1629355/gretchen


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 30, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> http://www.xnxx.com/video1629355/gretchen



mmm gretchen


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 30, 2014)

Thurs bonus day
252*

full body warm up and feeler sets

dead lifts double over hand standard.*
315 x10, 405 x8, 405 x8, 315 x8

Push up superset pull ups (done very fast before full endurance is returned)
bwx50/bw x16, bwx35/bw x12, bw x22/bw x7 (had great pump)

Single over head tri ext super set with concentration curls very rapid
35 x15/35 15 two sets

hamstring curls
220x6 drop to 180x6 drop to 12 x6 drop to 65x6- 2 sets

rear delts on the peck Dec
150 x6 drop to 100 x8 drop to 50x20- 2 sets

Didn't think I was in the mood for the gym today.but my vigor increased to acceptable level.

I don't think i drank enough water today. I took my prework drink and it never really kicked until an hour and a half later after I pounded a liter of water. Now i can't sleep.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 2, 2014)

Sat 
253
full body warm up

decline press
315x 10, 315 x18, 225 x24
db rows
75x15, 100x20, 120 x14, 50x30
Smith press military press
205x15, 255x8,205 x 10

push up superset with pull ups
to fail/ to fail two sets

Lat pull over superset with reverse pec Dec
85x 12/120x12 2 sets

barbell curls superset with skull crushers
135x12/135x14 3 sets

Ab rollers

Leg raises.

Really starting to feel full body sore all the time. Honestly it's a little uncomfortable.  But i got some new stretch marks and every morning i look a little better. Really a huge fan of bpl's tne and npp.

next week i plan i throwing in a little ment and igf des.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 2, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week34-  500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.

last month i have been on 1.25 mg letro a day and it's really preventing the TNE bloat.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

tue 
252
doubles today made it in for the morning and evening. 

I didnt log the first one as I was playing mr. nanny and was fucking scattered but it was very leg focused with hack squats, front squats and leg presses. I might never do a back squat again, my back feels fine today.

afternoon

db row superset with pull ups
90x12/bw x14, 120x12/bwx10, 75x14/bwx8

skull crushers superset with ez bar curls
135x14/135 x9, 135x12/135x12(body english), 135 x12/135 x7

ab rollers/ db pull overs
bwx20/75 x20 4 sets

seated calve raises
6 plates x12 strip 2 plates 4 plates x12 strip 2 2 plates x8, stand up bw x10... 4 sets of that misery. 

50 mg of ment today. extra 50 mg npp and tne for good measure


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh shit! Here comes the MENT!!!

Sounds like you'll need to jump your AI significantly with that


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Oh shit! Here comes the MENT!!!
> 
> Sounds like you'll need to jump your AI significantly with that



I got the hammer of ai's...letro

hope it makes my penis bigger


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

lookin good


construe that as you please


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thurs 
252
chest focus high volume

after full body warm up
Had good spot
Decline press
315x16, 315x19, 365 x12
Incline db press
120x19, 120x21, 90 x16 knee drop three breaths 90 x7 knee drop three breaths 90 x5
Db rows super set with pull ups
120x10/bw to fail x3 set
cable cross to double bicep curl
50 x14 to 50 10 3 sets
French press superset with preacher single arm curl
110x20/45 x20 3 set 
Machine flat press 
100x25 2 sets
pec dec
140 x20 2 sets


----------



## s2h (Feb 8, 2014)

some MENT a day keeps the fat away....


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2014)

s2h said:


> some MENT a day keeps the fat away....



Goddamit... I was going to leave the MENT for later on, but ....


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 8, 2014)

looks like a crazy schedule man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
last month i have been on 1.25 mg letro a day and it's really preventing the TNE bloat.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sat

259! 

I'm going back to pounding a specific  area as the full body training was leaving me sore everywhere all the time. I will go back just a few weeks of more standard training.

shoulders. Full body warm up

db press neutral grip
75x15, 100 x15, 120x10, 60 x15 drop set 30 x20

db shrug sitting
120 x 10 3 sets

Giant set x2
cable upright row 100 x14
bus drivers 45 plate x12
cable upright row 60 x14
Reverse bus drivers(overhead to lateral) 25 plate x 10

reserve cable crosses (rear delts)
30 x20 3 sets
reverse pec dec 120 x10 3 sets

Push up superset with pull ups to positive failure 2 sets

machine military press
80 x15 3 sets

hanging leg raises

10 min elliptical for ass viewing purposes only.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 9, 2014)

you don't ever feel like a complete wuss for 10 minutes of cardio?

10 minutes is my warm up for pretty much everything


----------



## JR. (Feb 9, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...


Hell Yea!  This is one Bad Ass run spectators!!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 10, 2014)

Gamma labs MENT

I'm one week in a 50 mg a day and really dig it.  I'm Noticeably bulkier in even a week.  Up a few pounds actually 6. But I also ate like an Italian 2 days in a row. I swear I have no idea how all Italians aren't fat fuckers. 

The gym motivation is strong with this one.  Strength and aggro up. 

I am having some sleep things tho. Very intense vivid dreaming waking up in the sweats like tren. But it's happening like 3 or 4 times a night and when I wake I feel very alert and I'm pretty confident I'm not going to be able to go back to sleep. Yet I always do. I'm pretty sleep sensitive naturally.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2014)

How's your BP?


----------



## Swfl (Feb 10, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Gamma labs MENT
> 
> I'm one week in a 50 mg a day and really dig it.  I'm Noticeably bulkier in even a week.  Up a few pounds actually 6. But I also ate like an Italian 2 days in a row. I swear I have no idea how all Italians aren't fat fuckers.
> 
> ...



I cant wait to try that stuff

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 10, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you don't ever feel like a complete wuss for 10 minutes of cardio?
> 
> 10 minutes is my warm up for pretty much everything



Yes and no.
my pace is fast. Really fast. I drench shirts lifting with super sets and giant sets and doing aux(abs, calves...etc) inbetween working sets.
 It's normally semi social cardio be it with a comrad or milf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> How's your BP?



BP slighly elevated... As normal


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 10, 2014)

Swfl said:


> I cant wait to try that stuff
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I know a really good cook... you want me to hook you up, i need nudz of your wife.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 10, 2014)

Done check your inbox I even threw in a few of me and some of my grandma for extra credit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 12, 2014)

Monday
258

Full body warm up

incline press
315 x10, 315x14 (max effort) 315x12

Db press
120 x 15 3 sets

dips superset pull ups to fail 3 sets

cable cross superset with push ups to fail 3 sets

skull crushers
145 x8 3 sets

t bar french press
120 x 15 2 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 13, 2014)

Tue 
256

really missed the mark on food, drink, anabolics, stims on tue

really flat and uninspired.  Maybe over trained a little too

Full body warm up.

dorian rows
205 x15 , 255 x14, 275 x10

machine high rows
120 x 15 3 sets

dual db rows
75s x12 4 sets

Db pullover
75 x15 4 sets

ab roller/hanging leg raise

15 min of flirting with a new member.  I later was told by the gym mgt she is 17... yikes


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2014)

are you still alive?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 13, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just listen to Guilty Conscience by Eminem and Dr. Dre, they explain what the cutoff for age is.



Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed


Warrior


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

thur

257

shoulders. 

I forgot to log this one. but I went in late night and didnt have the gas... so I did a lot of pump sets and ran.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

SAT morning


260


legs biceps


after full body warm up 

4 exercises. taken to the limit

hack squats superset with alt bi curls

2 plates x20/35 x20, 4 platesx20/35x20, 6 plates x 20/45 x20, 8 platesx15/55 x14, 10 platesx15/65 x14.....

then strip down hack sets. I went nutz on these no rest unless I saw stars
10 plates x 23, 8 plates x19, 6 plates 8(long pause out of air) another 8, 4 plates x21, 2 plates x 15(long pause) 15more

down the rack db curls. no rest
65x12, 55x14, 45x12, 35x12, 25x15

leg extentsions 130x15 three sets

preacher curls 45 plate 21 sets x 3







soaked this shirt


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 17, 2014)

holy shiy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 17, 2014)

im gonna say t one more time holy shit

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swfl (Feb 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



Scar tissue? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Scar tissue?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



I over did the lats for a while. Nothing goes in my lats without wiping off the black marks on the rig...  no beuno


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 17, 2014)

i have yet to try lats how r they

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 17, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> i have yet to try lats how r they
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Pain free. Really easy if you got a little beef. They have been my last found spot. And i have been relying on them a little too much recently


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks man im usig slin pins and i live them three times in big groups rotatig glutes delts and triceps will tryblats

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> thanks man im usig slin pins and i live them three times in big groups rotatig glutes delts and triceps will tryblats
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Slins hit pecs - I've got 3 spots per pec I rotate with delts and tris


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2014)

DJ - anything to report on the MENT?


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Slins hit pecs - I've got 3 spots per pec I rotate with delts and tris



pecs are next in my rotation. slin pins FTW


----------



## Tesla (Feb 18, 2014)

u kniggs use slin pinns for gear?  I practically break off my index finger trying to push Test Cyp thru a 25g..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2014)

Tesla said:


> u kniggs use slin pinns for gear?  I practically break off my index finger trying to push Test Cyp thru a 25g..



Yeah! Test cyp and prop is a little thick but tren flows easily. I pin in the shower, warm the oil etc


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> DJ - anything to report on the MENT?



Still chewing on it. If feel bigger, scale is raising steady since i have started it.  But i think still to early to tell. But i have not  bdol exploded on it and i have not killed anyone while driving.  So it all kinda balances out. Have been having some sleep issues but I'm not sure if that here or there. Night sweats like tren tho.
so far if mtr is super tren, then ment is super deca.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2014)

Tesla said:


> u kniggs use slin pinns for gear?  I practically break off my index finger trying to push Test Cyp thru a 25g..



Nah... i hardly use 25s. I'm pretty much 23 all day long


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2014)

Sun
258
chest day had a good spot  as a bonus
Full body warm up

decline 
225x20,315x12,365x10,405x7
incline db
90x15,120x15, 100 x20 pause drop to knees catch my breath x8 failed
pec dec
130 x15 really pulling from inter chest X4 sets
dips
bw x12 3 sets
skull crushers
145 x10 4 sets
Rope french press
light did not count x2
cable cross
light did not count x2

ab rollers

15 min stair master

ifg des has been a recent addition. I have been mostly injecting into my arms they are starting to really thicken up.
Can't impress the power of bpl's tne enough. It's the really deal!
gamma labs ment is still in the trial phases. I definitely look bigger. Even my big shirts are starting to look mickey mousey

I have been actively trying to avoid all women so no milf flirting. It's Been an adjustment.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> . . .I have been actively trying to avoid all women so no milf flirting. It's Been an adjustment.



i love you, but i'm tempted to neg that comment.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> i love you, but i'm tempted to neg that comment.



do it.. mine hurt more!


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> do it.. mine hurt more!



i'm somewhat aroused by the though of you hurting me. 

please excuse me while i go twist my nipples and LHJO.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 20, 2014)

tue 

256

back day

after full body warm up

pull ups 
bwx15, bw+45x10, bw+45x9, bw x15, bw x12

narrow grip high cable rows
150x10, 200x10, 260x12, 260x10, 210x15

dorian rows
225x 15 3 sets

db pull over
115 x10 3 sets

ab rollers

20 min stairmaster while watching phone porn.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 20, 2014)

thur
258

shoulder- went late and had very long day. not a real for filling workout

full body warm up 

smith press military pres
245 x 12, x 14, x 11

machine shoulder press
90 x15 ( 5 count on the way down) , 120 x12( 3 sec), 70 x30 rapid pace

db lat raise
25 x15 4 sets

rear delt cable cross
25 x15 3 sets

upright rows ez curl bar
75 x20 4 sets

hammer curls
65 x12 2 sets

preacher curls
21 set 2 sets

last few workouts have been flat. not sure what the deal is. just not really into it.  need a new playlist and some METH.


----------



## SlappyTX (Feb 20, 2014)

wanna go in on a bulk order of 1,3 DMAA? i want a kilo.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 20, 2014)

im a bout tobbuy some too

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 24, 2014)

Sat
257
legs volume
full body warm up
Squats*
225x20, 315 x15 , 365x10
front squats
225x10, 185x20, 135x 30
hack squats*
4 plates x50 2 sets
Leg ext
130 x15 pause x5 pause x1 2 sets
sissy squats
bw x10 3 sets
sitting calve raise
6 plates x15 6 sets
shitty calve machine*
300 x15 6 sets

10 min of deep stair master.*

Lhjo in locker room


----------



## Milwdude (Feb 24, 2014)

Always better with LH. ;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

sun 

shoulders forgot to add to this... and now I forgot most of the detail. least favorite day for sure is shoulder day. 

still got a good pump. broke down with my no MILF rule. that didnt really hold to well.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

MOn
259
2 prip... perfect
full body warm up

decline
225 x20, 315 x15, 365x12, 405x8

pull ups
4 sets bw to fail

incline
275x20, 315x12, 365x7

db rows- one giant set
120 x12, 90x9, 60x 12, 30x15

push ups ft up
bw x61, x47 x39

cable pull overs
115 x15 3 sets

ab rollers

hunger is back, aggro is back, desire is back... time to add some IGF to my DES plan


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2014)

just wow. my BP would be through the phucken roof, lol. Did you take anything for BP



dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 25, 2014)

where's the nude selfie??


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 25, 2014)

stair master is the shittt

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 26, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> just wow. my BP would be through the phucken roof, lol. Did you take anything for BP



It's elevated... i do the 3 m's; mediate, masturbate and meth.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 26, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> just wow. my BP would be through the phucken roof, lol. Did you take anything for BP



It's elevated... i do the 3 m's; mediate, masturbate and meth.


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> It's elevated... i do the 3 m's; mediate, masturbate and meth.



 while watching milfs in tight yoga pants


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 26, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> while watching milfs in tight yoga pants



It's like you never left. I like the thin ones that you can see their panties in the right light... mmm


----------



## HFO3 (Feb 26, 2014)

lighting is lookin good


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 2, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> lighting is lookin good



Awe thanks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 2, 2014)

Have had kinda a stomach bug.  I have not been going to the gym as I hate disrespectful pricks that bring tthat shit it.

I tried going on Friday as I thought I was gtg and i got about 2 sets into hack squats i called it. Did some calves and ran.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 2, 2014)

Sat- still kinda weak
256
Shoulders
full body warm up

db press
75x15, 100x14, 100 x15 , 75x15, 50 x15

machine press
700 x25ish- looking for pump  3 sets

Db laterals drop sets
40 x12 drop 20 x12  3 sets

Rope upright tows
75 x 15 3 sets

More machine press

ab rollers


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2014)

sunday
257

legs- still kinda under the weather

leg ext, leg curls, front squats. all light and easy. stairmaster for 20


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 4, 2014)

monday

257

whole upper body shake up day
after full body warm up 

incline dB press
120 x 20 3 sets

dorian rows
275 x15 3 sets

db press machine
150 an arm x 15 3 sets

skull crushers 
155 x 10 3 sets

hammer curls 
65 x14 3 sets

push up/ pull up supersets with BW to failure

pec dec
205 x12 4 sets

t bar rows 
3 plates x 12 4 sets

ab rollers and hanging leg raises.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

You're getting bigger DJ


----------



## s2h (Mar 4, 2014)

im with ya on the shits...stomach has been kinda wrecked the last 4-5 days...i did go to the gym cause i dont like any of those people much...but like yours dJ it wasnt very exciting..


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2014)

DJ, how do you set your injection schedule with the omnas to come out at a gram? I am wanting to bump my sust to a gram for these last few weeks from 875 via 1 ml EOD but I can't decide how to do it.

P.S. you are like a father to me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 5, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> DJ, how do you set your injection schedule with the omnas to come out at a gram? I am wanting to bump my sust to a gram for these last few weeks from 875 via 1 ml EOD but I can't decide how to do it.
> 
> P.S. you are like a father to me



I would pin m, w, f, sat. If I was pulling from a vial I would do eod 1.33.  With sust once you get your levels up the longer esters will carry the need to be on a real hard schedule.

ps. Love you too


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 5, 2014)

s2h said:


> im with ya on the shits...stomach has been kinda wrecked the last 4-5 days...i did go to the gym cause i dont like any of those people much...but like yours dJ it wasnt very exciting..



One of the weirdest feeling is the sense of guilt from not making it into the gym.  When your really sick the answer is easy. But when your just a little under the weather i still feel very compelled to go in even when I know it's going to be a "waste"


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Mar 6, 2014)

hey diesel how do you like the Ment?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 6, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hey diesel how do you like the Ment?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



If MTR is super tren, MENT is super deca.  I feel big, I am big but Im moving away from being grainy.  the only side I have noticed is increased BP and my refractory period(time between LHJO) seems a little longer. 
In large part I like it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 6, 2014)

WED
259
had a bad shoulder day the other day so I kinda did a redo
after full body warm up and 2 prips
shrugs db sitting
75 to fail(hand fail) around 30 three sets
machine press monster set(per arm)
50x10, 60x10, 70x10, 80 x10, 90 x10, 100 x10(small break) 110 x10, 120x10, 130x10(small break) 140x10, 150x10 
bus drivers superset with rope uprights with reverse bus drivers
45 plate x10/ 75 x20/ 25x8 2 sets
cordrova rows
35 per arm x 15 3 sets
rear facing pec dec
125 x20( long holds) 3 sets
db lats
20x50

ab rollers/leg raises. 

flirted with a 17 year old cause no one was at the gym to call me a dirtbag.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 8, 2014)

is dj still alive?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 8, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> is dj still alive?



DJ is a Mrs heavyiron gimmick. This is all fake


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 10, 2014)

SAT- 
259
back
after full body warm up
deads
315 x10, 405 x10, 465 x7
pull ups + 25 pounds
x12, x13, x9
cable high rows underhand narrow
210 x15, 260 x12, 180 x20, 120 x30
db rows... real low and slow
75 x12 3 sets
db pull over... real low and slow
100 x14 2 sets
cable pull over 
60 x10 2 sets

ez bar curls
135 x10, x9 x7
hammer curls
65 x12 2 set
concentration curls
35 x15 2 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 10, 2014)

SUN
chest 
260- not pretty tho
full body warm up 
incline 
225x 15, 275x 15, 315 x11, 315 x12
incline db 
120 x 14 2 sets
dips 
bw x18, 16, 13
incline skull crushers
135 x9, x8, x8
push ups
 to fail 2 sets
cable crossovers
 light to fail (25ish) 2 set
french press
75 x 15 2 sets
guillotine press. 
smith press 
75 pounds x15 4 sets

ab rollers while creeping on a chicks panties on the birthing machine.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 10, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening

3 more weeks and its time to take it down to cruise zone.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 10, 2014)

Might as well make it a 52 weeker


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 10, 2014)

Enough of this pussy footin around, dad. When does your prep start? If you could somehow get down to that HW limit you would look fuckin sick.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 12, 2014)

_LG_ said:


> Might as well make it a 52 weeker



a year in anabolics! commitment to the log GDI


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 12, 2014)

I have taken MON- WED off. my knees and shoulders where on fire every morning. I also took the peddle off the food and took it a few days off pinning too.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> Enough of this pussy footin around, dad. When does your prep start? If you could somehow get down to that HW limit you would look fuckin sick.



you know its a sad realization that I have had recently. I just dont have the genetics for being a freak.  train hard, eat right(ish), get the cals, pin away... Its just not in my cards.  I think my future use will be more moderated with the realist expectation of just looking good for the sake of vanity. 

then again I might get a bunch of rips and try it one more time!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## HFO3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's my vote DJ

100mgs Winstrol  daily
80mgs  TrenA      daily
100mgs Proviron  daily
 400mgs Prop      weekly

4-5 iu's a day rHGH



eat clean and get sub 10 for summer


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Here's my vote DJ
> 
> 30mgs   Halo.    daily
> 80mgs  TrenA      daily
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Anabolic recap
Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 

week 40 I took a week off the gym, didnt eat right(didnt eat bad)  just kinda took it easy pinned very little.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

I cant recommend taking a week off enough.  I was an animal in the gym this weekend. I literally cant get of my desk. Im sore everywhere and I filled in very well


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

SAT

253- loaded with 2 prips, 150 mg TNE, 25 mg viagra, 100 lr3, 15 mg ritialin and PWO... I was rocking

havent been in a week and I did a chest back day. It was beuno

after full body warm up

decline press
225 x20, 315x20, 365 x10, 405 x8
tbar rows
3 plates x20, 4 plates x20, 5 plates x12, 6 plates x7
incline
315 x14 max effort one set
barbell rows. 
315 x12 max effort- body english
flys
45 x12, 55x 12, 65x 12, 75 x10
single db rows perfect form lighter
75 x 14 3 sets
dips superset with pull ups
bw x20/ bw x15, bw x18/bw x14
ez curl pull overs. 
120 x12 2 sets

single overhead tri ext superset with concentration curls
40 x10 3 sets/40x12 3 set

ez curl close grip superset with ez curl bi curls
165 x20/165 x7 body english

hanging ab raises(lat stretch)


really good workout... soaked the shirt. must have looked insane cause dudes are actively getting out of the way... It might have been the raging boner tho...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

Sun 

legs

15 mg ritilian, 150 tne, 25 viagra, 100 LR3

after full body warm up... 
felt like doing back squats
135 x20, 225x 20, 315 x20, 315 x15, 315 x16
hack squats
6 plates x30, 8 plates x22, 10 plates x15, 4 plates x50, 2 plates x100
leg ext
140 x15 3 sets(slow and pukey)
leg curls
220 x12 3 sets slow
seated calve raises.... cramped up in first set

ab rollers 5 sets
oblique machine 5 sets
sissy squats bw x10


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 17, 2014)

Ritillan for the win!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Ritillan for the win!



I picked up very little. I think I going to be picking up alot more


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

MON
shoulders
254 
full body warm up

smith press shoulder press
115 x20, 165 x20, 205 x15, 255 x11, 255 x10, 115x20
shrugs(narrow grip focus on the hold)
225 x20, 315 x14, 315x14
machine shoulder press( one set)
150 to fail, 120 to fail, 90 to fail, 60 to fail
seated db laterals( drop sets)
40x10 drop 20x10 two sets
rear pec dec
140x12 4 sets
rope upright rows
75 x20 2 sets

ab rollers

15 min elliptical behind a great ass.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 20, 2014)

Swoll patrol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 20, 2014)

WED
chest
255

after full body warm up

incline press
225 x20, 315 x10, 315x 14, 315 x12
incline db press
120 x16, 120 x17, 75 x20(super slow)
smith press guitione press
95 x20 3 sets
pec dec
190 x15 3 sets
dips 
bw x12 3 sets
french press
75 x15 3 sets
calve raises 
6 plates x20 6 sets

hanging leg raises

15 min stair masters on blast.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 21, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 21, 2014)

so what's the verdict on the MENT? is it a keeper?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 21, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> so what's the verdict on the MENT? is it a keeper?



I ran a conservative dose. 50 mg a day i don't think is enough. I got about. A weeks left. I'm going to go 100 for the last week and see if i have any responses.  350 mg a week feels like 700 mg of deca with some tren like aggro.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2014)

was it worth it running 3000mgs+ per week?


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...



hnnnnnnnnnnggggggg


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 22, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I ran a conservative dose. 50 mg a day i don't think is enough. I got about. A weeks left. I'm going to go 100 for the last week and see if i have any responses.  350 mg a week feels like 700 mg of deca with some tren like aggro.



Mixed reviews hey - I hear that dose could kill an elephant from some, then others like need 100mg to be effective. Will be an interesting last week DJ!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 22, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> was it worth it running 3000mgs+ per week?





theCaptn' said:


> Mixed reviews hey - I hear that dose could kill an elephant from some, then others like need 100mg to be effective. Will be an interesting last week DJ!



I really don't know. I don't think will do it again on 350 a week. I'm going to try 100 this week and see what that does.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2014)

SAT
255

full body warm up 2 prips, a dash of Ritalin

back

deads (Standard double overhand)
315 x10, 405 x10, 455 x8, 495 x5

pull ups 
bw to fail 5 sets

db rows(perfect sets)
75 x 15 3 sets

cable pull overs
95 x 15 4 sets

reverse pec dec
115 x10 4 sets

alt bi curls
55 x12 3 sets

ez curl preacher
55 x15 2 sets

double cable biceps
40 x12 pause x5 pause x2

ab rollers


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2014)

SUN
259( fucking pasta) 

full body warm up 

hack squats
6 plates x20, 8 plates x20, 10 plates x15. then long drop set stripping off a plate per side every ten reps

front squats
225 x14( knee tweak) 135 x20, 135 x20

ham curls
210 x15 5 sets

leg extentions
130 x 20 5 sets

seated calf raise
6 plates x20, 6 plates x18, 6 plates x16... then long drop set removing a plate per side after 15 reps

dips
bw x15 3 sets

skull crushers
155 x8 3 sets

french press
75 x 16 3 sets

hanging leg raises. 

20 min of flirting with this messican milf on the treadmill.  a little to heavy to bone, but just heavy enough to have monster boobies.


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 25, 2014)

be careful with those messicans. look at them sideways and *poof* she's preggers (again).


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2014)

I fkg love thick brown big tittied bitches!


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 25, 2014)

am i the only one that gets a boner from this whole thread


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 26, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> am i the only one that gets a boner from this whole thread



Kind of ghey.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 26, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> am i the only one that gets a boner from this whole thread



Sometimes i feel my anus pucker a little...


----------



## Swfl (Mar 26, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Sometimes i feel my anus pucker a little...



He didn't get the name Diesel Jimmy for nothing once he starts there's no stopping him. You had better have a slick anus ( lots of lube)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Anabolic recap
> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> ...




Hows this monstrosity going?  What week are you on now?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

last tue

chest 257

really simple one- after full body warm up 

incline press
225 x20, 31x 10 3 sets, 225 x20

dips
bw x15 5 sets

flat flies
55x 12, 65 x12, 75 x8, 55 x20, 35 x20

db pull over
120 x10 5 sets

push ups to fail 2 sets


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

last thurs

back again really simple- after full body warm up and 2 prips

dead lifts
315 x10 5 sets( no straps) 

pull ups 
bw x15 3 sets

db rows light and perfect
75 x15  5 sets

close grip cable pull downs
190 x15 5 sets

machine low rows
120 x16 5 set


this one got interrupted by my incessant need to flirt. I legit have a problem.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 31, 2014)

Da fuk are prips?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

sat

257

shoulders

really flat in the gym... went early did not have enough cals

db shoulder press
75 x 14, 100 x15 3 sets

shrugs
315 x12 3 sets

bus drivers all the way up/ slow down
45 x10 3 sets

cordova rows
35 x15 5 sets

cable rope upright rows
75 x 14 5 sets

rear pec dec

120 x10 4 sets

ab rollers, hanging leg raises.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Da fuk are prips?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



Pipe RIPS- slight stone before going in.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 31, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Pipe RIPS- slight stone before going in.



Aah I see. As u can tell I'm not part of the Kool crowd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Swfl said:


> Aah I see. As u can tell I'm not part of the Kool crowd
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



all you have to do is read through 980 pages of the clean thread to get most of the lingo...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 8, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 8, 2014)

last week

was a bad week for logging...

I only went two times during the week It was late and they were unremarkable... chest and back

the weekend on the other had a great shoulder and leg workouts

I didnt log them cause frankly I was not in the mood

I did get some new beats earbud head phones.... they are bad fucking ass.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2014)

MONDAY
251
chest
after full body warm up 

incline press
225 x20, 315 x9, 315 x11, 315 x7

db incline press
super fast drop set
120 x10, 90 x10, 60 x10, 30 x10

dips (pause set
bw x16 5 sec wait x6 5 sec wait x3
bw x12 5 sec wait x5 5 sec wait x3

db flys
30 x20, 40 x15, 50 x12, 50x13, 30 x12

pec dec
115 x12 ( perfect form) 3 sets

push ups to fail once

hanging leg raises

20 min stairmaster
10 min milf flirting


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2014)

WED 
249
back
after warm up 

giant set day... no wait inbetween... didnt count reps just went to fail

db rows to close grip high cable rows to rope pull overs x 5 sets

bw pull ups to yates rows x 5 sets

preacher curls - 21 set x 5 sets

concentration curls x5 set

20 min on bike


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE
Week 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 npp


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 14, 2014)

SAT
249!
shoulders
after full body warm up

db should press
75 x 15 5 sets

db lat raises
25 x 15 5 sets

bus drivers
45 x10 superset to 25 x8 5 sets

cable upright rows
80 x15 5 sets

dips 
bw x20 3 sets

skull crushers
145 x10 3 sets

french press rope
130 x15 3 sets

machine press 

150 x10 drop 110 x10 drop 70 drop 30... 2 sets

push ups to fail superset with pull ups to fail 2 sets

ab rollers

cardio next to the noob chick that wears the regular bra to the gym... bouncy.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 14, 2014)

SUN
250
legs
after full body warm up 

front squats
225 x 12 5 sets

hack squats
6 plates to 50 1 set- that sucked nutz

leg sled
4 plates x 100 1 set- even worse

legs where full out pumped. cramping groins. no more leg work was possible

seated calf raise-
6 plates x20 6 sets

hammer curls
55 x14 3 sets

preacher 21's with a single 45 plate.  3 sets

perfect alt bi curls 
25 x20 3 sets- working on peak. 

hanging leg raises

some pull ups and push ups 

ab rollers


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 14, 2014)

has your penis grown ? if so, discontinue whatever products caused that and send them to me asap for further testing !

I bet over time it has made it slighly larger via having a constant erection


----------



## cube789 (Apr 15, 2014)

jimbo buddy, how much roughly has this year long blast cost ? 
:jew:


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally all out of omnas?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2014)

cube789 said:


> jimbo buddy, how much roughly has this year long blast cost ?
> :jew:



You would hate me if I told you.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Finally all out of omnas?



Yeah and honestly I'm glad to see them go. They were such a staple... i was getting board of them. Plus logistically i have two young kids. I could not just toss them in the trash or the kiddos might find them and cut themselves


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah and honestly I'm glad to see them go. They were such a staple... i was getting board of them. Plus logistically i have two young kids. I could not just toss them in the trash or the kiddos might find them and cut themselves



I taught my kids only filthy hobbos go dumpster diving


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2014)

Would have liked to see you in the AMA contest DJ. When you decide to shred up you're gonna look ridiculous.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> SAT
> 249!
> shoulders
> after full body warm up
> ...




just awesome... my gym is full of hott chicks, but I get no action... I must look very married or ugly, IDK


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 21, 2014)

LAST WEEK

was a hard ass week to log. I have kinda jumped into the dice up mode out of no where.  so I got some clen and t3 and have been doing full body, relatively light but super intense supersets, drop set etc. working at break neck speed. soaking shirts. upping the cardio and watching the carbs. 

lost 5 pounds last week. 
down to 244
amazing how much 10 pounds makes during pull ups.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 21, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE
Week 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 npp
Week 45- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt1 switched back to adex as it keeps me drier felling


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 21, 2014)

are you going to show us the results soon~semi homo for now


----------



## cube789 (Apr 22, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You would hate me if I told you.



i feel sick ..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE
Week 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 npp
Week 45- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt1 switched back to adex as it keeps me drier felling
Week 46- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> are you going to show us the results soon~semi homo for now



yeah pretty soon


----------



## independent (May 2, 2014)

http://www.xnxx.com/video6506318/the_ultimate_cameltoe_experience._most_amazing_blonde_model_


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 7, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex aiweek1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex aiweek2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex aiweek3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex aiWeek4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex aiWeek5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex aiWeek6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex aiWeek7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex aiWeek8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout onlyWeek9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout onlyWeek10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron eWeek12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clenWeek13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clenWeek14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a dayWeek 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkoutWeek 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne preworkWeek 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne preworkWeek 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clenweek 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clenweek 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPPWeek 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPPWeek 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a dayWeek 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and eveningWeek 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and eveningWeek 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and eveningWeek 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and eveningWeek 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 mentWeek 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNEWeek 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 nppWeek 45- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt1 switched back to adex as it keeps me drier fellingWeek 46- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mtWeek 47- 1000 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 7, 2014)

Another really hard week to log. All over the place in the gym. I have been walking into the gym with one major lift i know Im doing. After that I'm just running and gunning. Doing a rapid pace half body high volume workout.


----------



## s2h (May 7, 2014)

your cycle looks very basic...well for 10 people...lol...i couldn't remember all that if i had too..even for one day....


----------



## Tbjeff (May 7, 2014)

How did I miss this? Nice log


----------



## theCaptn' (May 8, 2014)

This log needs moar DJ nudez


----------



## Milwdude (May 8, 2014)

Yeah, we wanna see. ;-)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (May 8, 2014)

52 week cycle? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnyguy180 (May 8, 2014)

Pics god damit!!   and there better be cock.   

You still plan on doing that show you mentioned?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE
Week 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 npp
Week 45- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt1 switched back to adex as it keeps me drier felling
Week 46- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt
week 47- 1000 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3
week 48- 1000 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3 a little mt, added cjc/ghrp2 back in


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2014)

s2h said:


> your cycle looks very basic...well for 10 people...lol...i couldn't remember all that if i had too..even for one day....


I like gearz 



Tbjeff said:


> How did I miss this? Nice log


too much dope smokin


theCaptn' said:


> This log needs moar DJ nudez


as always you are correct


rambo99 said:


> 52 week cycle?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


thats the thought!


skinnyguy180 said:


> Pics god damit!!   and there better be cock.
> 
> You still plan on doing that show you mentioned?



I work on said pics. Ill go full chubby with kids socks to make it look like a monster!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 16, 2014)

another hard week to log. 

my strength has been surprising down with this high volume bounce around stuff. 

I plan on straightening out to a more regular set scheme next week. maybe even this weekend.  I have been bouncing for 4 weeks now so that should be good enough of a break from the constant pounding


----------



## Tbjeff (May 16, 2014)

I don't smoke dope111!1!!1!1!1!1 aside from tonight


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2014)

> Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
> week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
> week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
> ...











My prostate hurts just reading that


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 25, 2014)

Sub week- 750mg test e, 250 deca,350 mg dbol, 525 mcg clen. Adex ai
week1- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
week2- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. adex ai
week3- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 525 dbol. 700 mg mast prop.adex ai
Week4- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week5- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr, 700 mcg clen. Adex ai
Week6- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week7- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, 7 mg mtr. Adex ai
Week8- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week9- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 test e, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai 25 DBOL preworkout only
Week10- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e removal of extra cruse test e at 250
Week11- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e
Week12- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week13- 1000 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 700 mg mast prop, Adex ai.... addition of 300 mg primo e and 300 of masteron e, 700 mcg clen
Week14- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 15- 1500 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 300 primo, 300 masteron e, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 16- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 17- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca, 500 mg of tbol*
Week 18- 1500 mg omnadren, 750 deca,*
Week 19- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 20- 1000 mg omnadren, 500 deca,
Week 21- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 22- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron...*
Week 23- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 24- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 80 mcg clen a day, 500 mcg ghrp6, 250 mcg cjc 1295
Week 25- 500 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295
Week 26- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 600 mcg ghrp6, 300 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 27- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen a day. 50 mg tne preworkout
Week 28- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 29- 250 mg omnadren, 250 deca, 350 proviron, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 50 mg tne prework
Week 30- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 800 mcg ghrp6, 400 mcg cjc 1295, 80 mcg clen
week 31- 250 mg omnadren, 500 deca, 80 mcg clen
week 32- 250 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 300 mg TNE, 300 MG NPP
Week 33- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 400mg TNE, 400 MG NPP
Week 34- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca,500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 80 mcg clen a day.
Week 35- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca, 550 mg TNE, 550 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 80 mcg clen a day
Week 36- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 37- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 38- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 39- 500 mg omnadren, 200 deca, 500 mg TNE, 500 mg npp, 350 mg MENT, 100 mcg IFG DES and 100 mcg LR3 prework out. 300 ghrp2/400 cjc morning and evening
Week 40- 500 mg omnadren, 400 deca- 
Week 41- 875 sust, 400 deca, 500 npp, 500 tne, 350 ment, 100 mcg LR3,
Week 42- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 400 npp, 400 tne, 700 ment
Week 43- 700 cyp, 400 deca, 500 npp, 400 TNE
Week 44- 1000 cyp, 400 deca, 600 npp
Week 45- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt1 switched back to adex as it keeps me drier felling
Week 46- 700 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3, 100 mcg clen, a little mt
week 47- 1000 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3
week 48- 1000 cyp, 700 npp, 60 mcg t3 a little mt, added cjc/ghrp2 back in
Week 49-1000 cyp, 700 npp, 100 Mcg clen, a little mt2, cjc/ghrp2

this is actually a year. I had the sub week so I logged 52 weeks. Must have missed two weeks somewhere. 

I'm going to take it down to cruise doses of test and deca, jak the stims, add in some winstrol, morning cardio and clean eating and see what I can do for fat loss in a month


----------



## Tbjeff (May 25, 2014)

Thinkin I need some
Winny myself. Nice abuze here


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2014)

Epic!

What's yoar current stats DJ?


----------



## rambo99 (May 25, 2014)

Any bloods taken during this?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Epic!
> 
> What's yoar current stats DJ?



About 245 at 13 14 percent. I'm going to do a month long purge in June and see if i can cracked 230. I was looking good. Diet was on and i just got hit by this onslaught of stress which seems to happen once a month. And i just go flat and my diet turns in to the choc milk and dark chocolate binge.

let's see July 1. My never that far from striking distance.  I just need to do it gdi


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 26, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Any bloods taken during this?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



Yeah. Lipids looked really bad with masteron and proviron. Not as bad on test and deca.  BP is always elevated.  Rbc and hemo always high or right around high. A few other markers that seem to flop around a little


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Yeah. Lipids looked really bad with masteron and proviron. Not as bad on test and deca.  BP is always elevated.  Rbc and hemo always high or right around high. A few other markers that seem to flop around a little


i didnt think proviron messed with lipids?


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 26, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> i didnt think proviron messed with lipids?
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



They were ran in rapid succession so cause and effect is blurry


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> They were ran in rapid succession so cause and effect is blurry



im getting lipids done this week and iv been on 100mg proviron for 6-8 months. ill see what the test says

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 26, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> im getting lipids done this week and iv been on 100mg proviron for 6-8 months. ill see what the test says
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Lol I'll be watching intently, I've been abusing proviron most of the year


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol I'll be watching intently, I've been abusing proviron most of the year


once you start you cant stop. i could drink my suspension over ice with dinner! amazing drug


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2014)

So what's your plans now DJ?


----------



## ROID (Jun 9, 2014)

You are an American hero.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 29, 2014)

Where's the pics? Slacking brah...seriously...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been subbed for way to long with no pics


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump for wife advice, what the fuck jimmy?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2014)

DJ come back to us!! whats the update?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey DJ wont you play that song and keep me dancing, dancing all night long........


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/201769-gears-abuse-BPL-edition

and it continues


----------

